# [Q] Alcatel Idol Mini (OT-6012) root ?



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## fafane84 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm also interested


----------



## fafane84 (Oct 20, 2013)

Apparently we are only two interested 

Is it too early ?
Maybe this smartphone is too recent ?


----------



## guifort (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe... How many people has this phone ?


----------



## paradiselost28 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, 

Also interested with root on this device 
This phone is sold in France under "Orange Hiro" name
Maybe with "Eroot" software ? (version 1.3.4) ?


----------



## guifort (Oct 23, 2013)

paradiselost28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also interested with root on this device
> This phone is sold in France under "Orange Hiro" name
> Maybe with "Eroot" software ? (version 1.3.4) ?

Click to collapse



I don't know Eroot, Yes This is the phone from "Sosh"


----------



## guifort (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

 I just successfull root this phone with Framaroot ! 

It's a MT6572 Chipset.

For root go to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276 and take Framaroot-1.6.1.apk

PS : The initial app are in /custpack folder.

Next step : Unlock bootloader ? and found a working recovery ? maybe that ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2458544 but it doesn't boot locked bootloader ?


----------



## gregdeberg (Oct 24, 2013)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just successfull root this phone with Framaroot !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello  

It also works indeed with Eroot 1.3.4 ! (it takes a few seconds without any reboot ! incredible) it also install SuperSU

Have a nice day !


----------



## guifort (Oct 24, 2013)

gregdeberg said:


> Hello
> 
> It also works indeed with Eroot 1.3.4 ! (it takes a few seconds without any reboot ! incredible) it also install SuperSU
> 
> Have a nice day !

Click to collapse



Nice !

We now need a CWM or TWRP recovery


----------



## gregdeberg (Oct 24, 2013)

guifort said:


> Nice !
> 
> We now need a CWM or TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



Indeed !


----------



## guifort (Oct 24, 2013)

For the recovery I have found on XDA a recovery for this chipset but it doesn't boot with :

fastboot boot recovery.img the phone get the recovery and freeze.

I think it come from the locked bootloader.


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello guys. 

I have very, very good information: 
*I can confirm that I have successfully ROOTed my Alcatel Idol Mini (6012D) with this tool: 
*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453

Enjoy.


----------



## no_regret (Nov 3, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I have very, very good information:
> *I can confirm that I have successfully ROOTed my Alcatel Idol Mini (6012D) with this tool:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i have rooted my Alcatel one touch idol mini with "Framaroot-1.6.1", working good.

I have installed "Pimp my rom" too, working good but i have change memory allocation of the Dalvik 128Mo to 80mo and when i reboot the smartphone is blocked on the boot logo...     

I have tested :

Wipe cache / factory restore : nothing to do
Fastboot flash recovery img : nothing to do, can't whrite on in...

I don't have installed CWM before and the usb dev is not activated 

Any idea ? 

Thx all


----------



## nakTT (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry to bother you guys but could you guys comment on the battery life? (for single SIM usage).


----------



## paradiselost28 (Nov 4, 2013)

nakTT said:


> Sorry to bother you guys but could you guys comment on the battery life? (for single SIM usage).

Click to collapse



Battery life is not too bad, around 1.5 or 2 days


----------



## nakTT (Nov 4, 2013)

I see. Anyway, feel free to share your experience with the phone. Thank you in advance.

Sent from my ST26i


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 4, 2013)

This phone is one of the best phone regarding the battery I have ever had. 

And new Alcatel firmwares contain this new cool SONY-Stamina-like feature: 
https://twitter.com/JaroslavHruska/status/395907644130476032/photo/1

I can really recommend this phone.


----------



## nakTT (Nov 7, 2013)

nakTT said:


> I see. Anyway, feel free to share your experience with the phone. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ST26i

Click to collapse



Too bad the battery is non removable. Perhaps TCL/Alcatel expect us to throw the phone once the battery dead.

Sent from my ST26i


----------



## milenkokg (Nov 7, 2013)

is there any way to sim unlock this phone ?


----------



## guifort (Nov 8, 2013)

milenkokg said:


> is there any way to sim unlock this phone ?

Click to collapse



Hi

I have success unlock this phone just insert an unthorised sim card and put unlock code provided by my operator.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## guifort (Nov 8, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> This phone is one of the best phone regarding the battery I have ever had.
> 
> And new Alcatel firmwares contain this new cool SONY-Stamina-like feature:
> https://twitter.com/JaroslavHruska/status/395907644130476032/photo/1
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you a link for a firmware flash ? I have a branded firmware from Sosh / Orange and no update


----------



## milenkokg (Nov 8, 2013)

guifort said:


> Hi
> 
> I have success unlock this phone t insert an unthorised sim card and put unlock code provided by my operator.

Click to collapse



But, my operator/telenor/ won't give me a unlock code.  They don't give a unlock code until my/any else contract ended.


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 8, 2013)

No, I do not have anything for flashing - I did not find anything. 
My FW is this: http://d.pr/i/4e1J+


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Nov 8, 2013)

*6102D*

ATTENTION! Requests for confirmation on the device screen are possible! 
 --- root shel it is received temporarily before reboot ! 
   - Boot kernel version =3.4.5
It is created: C:\Users\Sony\Desktop\MTK Droid tool\MtkDroidTools\recovery\ONE-TOUCH-6012D_130909__boot_patched_131108-192733.img
   --- test recovery OK !
It is created: C:\Users\Sony\Desktop\MTK Droid tool\MtkDroidTools\recovery\ONE-TOUCH-6012D_130909__recovery_131108-192733.img
 --- install  C:\Users\Sony\Desktop\MTK Droid tool\MtkDroidTools\recovery\ONE-TOUCH-6012D_130909__boot_patched_131108-192733.img
 --- install  C:\Users\Sony\Desktop\MTK Droid tool\MtkDroidTools\recovery\ONE-TOUCH-6012D_130909__recovery_131108-192733.img
 --- Reboot in recovery ...
 --- task is complete  ---

whusssss....im on it...  

here the recovery links.


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 8, 2013)

Great!!! 

Now it could be nice to have some ROM, e.g. Cyanogenmod. 

I have install Google Kitkat Launcher with all other Kitkat APKs and it seems to be faster and more responsive, 
but I prefer to have the original Android ROM there.


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Nov 8, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> ATTENTION! Requests for confirmation on the device screen are possible!
> --- root shel it is received temporarily before reboot !
> - Boot kernel version =3.4.5
> It is created: C:\Users\Sony\Desktop\MTK Droid tool\MtkDroidTools\recovery\ONE-TOUCH-6012D_130909__boot_patched_131108-192733.img
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Planning*

Hi guys..

Im planning to buy this phone any days from now..and i know this is not the right place to to post this but this is the only active thread I've read so far. I already own a smart android phone and i rooted it but sad to say it didn't last long.That's the reason why i found this thread coz if i buy this phone im planning to root it..

But before i go to rooting, i need your reply/advice/comment/suggestion about this phone, are the phone speed ok? the graphics espescially playing HD games, can the phone run those apps? even if we dont root this phone..thus it run smoothly?

Thanks in advance guys..looking forward to this nice phone..by the way this phone had a good opinions in gsmarena, that's the reason also why i want to buy this phone..


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 12, 2013)

Phone is so far very good - I love that is so light and small and it fits to my pocket. 
If you root it via Framaroot and uninstall bloatware, you can get this perfect RAM usage: http://d.pr/i/yD5w+

Do not expect that this cheap phone will be comparable in terms of game playing to e.g. Nexus 4 or so ... this has only 512 MB RAM. 

My main experience is that if you are INSIDE app, you do not see any lags. 
But if you jump from 1 app to another, you can see some lags. 

My screen now looks like this: http://d.pr/i/SFQV+ 
(I installed KitKat lancher and other stuff.)


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 13, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Phone is so far very good - I love that is so light and small and it fits to my pocket.
> If you root it via Framaroot and uninstall bloatware, you can get this perfect RAM usage: http://d.pr/i/yD5w+
> 
> Do not expect that this cheap phone will be comparable in terms of game playing to e.g. Nexus 4 or so ... this has only 512 MB RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks..i guess..i dont need to problem myself anymore..ill buy this phone definitely..

by the way if there is a step on rooting this phone..is there also a step or guide in returning the phone to stock?


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, it is - there is a stock recovery with option "Factory Reset".


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 13, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Yes, it is - there is a stock recovery with option "Factory Reset".

Click to collapse



Can you give me a link that you use in rooting the phone? the one that most of the users here use?

and also the stock recovery?


----------



## paradiselost28 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gajeel23 said:


> Can you give me a link that you use in rooting the phone? the one that most of the users here use?
> 
> and also the stock recovery?

Click to collapse



You can use FramaRoot without any problem


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 14, 2013)

1. Framaroot, vRoot - any of these ones. 
2. Stock Recovery = it is a stock recovery, so it is preinstalled, you only need to boot into it.


----------



## nidzaaaa (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone post a list of apps that can be safely removed after root?
And, i have 6012x, single sim version, can i root with farmaroot?


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 14, 2013)

Do not uninstall app - only *freeze* them with this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chef.freezer -> root with Framaroot 1.6.1 and then use this app. 

It is free and without any ads.

I have installed Google Launcher and freeze many system apps. 
If you delete it, you can have a problem and you cannot restore those apps.


----------



## guifort (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello Darkcode31337

Is it a custom recovery ? 6012D is dual sim ? and 6012X Single sim ? Is it the same bootloader ?


----------



## nidzaaaa (Nov 18, 2013)

*asd*

I deleted few unneeded aps like fb and stuff, got around 30mb of free ram..
I hope custom roms will be available soon, because this is a great phone for the buck.. 
I've got 2 days battery usage and super strong wifi signal, 300% better then arc s..


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 18, 2013)

Do not count with custom ROMs - MediaTek-based phones are not so popular and almost none of them gets a custom ROMs. 

On the other hand, 4.2.2 Android is without any bugs.
And if you install Nova Launcher 2.3b3, you can get this: http://d.pr/i/6E64+ = almost 99% of STOCK Android.


----------



## MorBID^^ (Nov 19, 2013)

*..*

i hope someone can port LewaOS v5 on this beautiful device. By the way, most of the mediatek devices released in our country has many custom rom ported that's why i'm hopeful someone here can port lewa on 6012d/x 
.


----------



## guifort (Nov 19, 2013)

MorBID^^ said:


> i hope someone can port LewaOS v5 on this beautiful device. By the way, most of the mediatek devices released in our country has many custom rom ported that's why i'm hopeful someone here can port lewa on 6012d/x
> .

Click to collapse



The first step is the Recovery and unlock bootloader.

They are some many phone with same chipset (China phone GS4 clone ect ...)


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Nov 20, 2013)

guifort said:


> Hello Darkcode31337
> 
> Is it a custom recovery ? 6012D is dual sim ? and 6012X Single sim ? Is it the same bootloader ?

Click to collapse



OT-6012D/E Dual sim ... and other are single sim..


----------



## guifort (Nov 21, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> OT-6012D/E Dual sim ... and other are single sim..

Click to collapse



Yes Ok , But is  it the same bootloader for single and dual sim device ?


----------



## Benoox (Nov 21, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Do not count with custom ROMs - MediaTek-based phones are not so popular and almost none of them gets a custom ROMs.
> 
> On the other hand, 4.2.2 Android is without any bugs.
> And if you install Nova Launcher 2.3b3, you can get this: http://d.pr/i/6E64+ = almost 99% of STOCK Android.

Click to collapse



How did you get transparent status bar, with Xposed framework?


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I used Xposed Framework with Gravity Module. 
But I have uninstalled it - UI looked slower with this feature enabled.


----------



## Benoox (Nov 21, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Yes, I used Xposed Framework with Gravity Module.
> But I have uninstalled it - UI looked slower with this feature enabled.

Click to collapse



I was thinking to install it but i've heard those problems with lag. 
Did you installed some custom recovery and also how you go into bootloader, i mean what combination of buttons to press?


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 21, 2013)

There is no customer recovery as of yet. 
You do not need to boot into recovery to install Xposed Framework.

I do not remember how to go there by pressing button, but you can boot into by app called MobileUncle: 
http://alcatelstar.blogspot.cz/2013/08/cwmr-twrp-recovery-for-alcatel-star-idol-spop.html

EDIT: I really realized that I do not need any special custom ROM - if you install Nova Launcher or Apex Launcher, you can do your own "custom" experience. 
... like this: http://d.pr/i/ILe+


----------



## Benoox (Nov 23, 2013)

@juroslavHruska

Completely agree with you on that but maybe CM would save some much needed RAM space tho.

One question for everybody, do you have LED notification for 3rd party apps like Viber, Whatsapp up etc.?


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 23, 2013)

No, there is no 3rd party app LED notification - only Missed Calls and SMS. 

I installed this for notifications - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lukekorth.screennotifications&hl=en
It is great and consume only 3 or 4 MB of RAM.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Why??*

Hi guys finally got this phone the other day..wohoo!! 

But the problem is this when i check my phone storage it is only 2.05GB..now when i check the specs of this phone in gsmarena.com..the internal storage of this phone is 8GB..whats wrong with my phone? How bout ur phone guys is it really 8GB??..im from the phillippines by the way..


----------



## Benoox (Nov 24, 2013)

Gajeel23 said:


> Hi guys finally got this phone the other day..wohoo!!
> 
> But the problem is this when i check my phone storage it is only 2.05GB..now when i check the specs of this phone in gsmarena.com..the internal storage of this phone is 8GB..whats wrong with my phone? How bout ur phone guys is it really 8GB??..im from the phillippines by the way..

Click to collapse



1st: 8gb is only for dual sim phone, is your phone dual sim?
2d:  Even if it says 8 gb you wont get it, at least 2gb is reserved for ROM. Mine is single sim and it's 4 gb but user available is only 2gb.

Just buy sd card, it's very cheap and use phone storage only for apps.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Benoox said:


> 1st: 8gb is only for dual sim phone, is your phone dual sim?
> 2d:  Even if it says 8 gb you wont get it, at least 2gb is reserved for ROM. Mine is single sim and it's 4 gb but user available is only 2gb.
> 
> Just buy sd card, it's very cheap and use phone storage only for apps.

Click to collapse



Yeah my phone is dual sim but still it is only 2GB..

how did you know that your's is 4GB but user available is 2GB?

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




JaroslavHruska said:


> Do not uninstall app - only *freeze* them with this app:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chef.freezer -> root with Framaroot 1.6.1 and then use this app.
> 
> It is free and without any ads.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me some ideas or what apps or software can be freeze? in order to free some RAM space?


----------



## n1kolaa (Nov 25, 2013)

Gajeel23 said:


> Yeah my phone is dual sim but still it is only 2GB..
> 
> how did you know that your's is 4GB but user available is 2GB?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tipe in dial pad this *#*#3646633#*#*  and then go to hardwere testing,audio and then to 
Normal mode and give me vavule and max vol for  all type,do same for headset mode and for loudspeaker mode and headset_loudspeakr mode.if you post me that with that i will finish my index page 

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

here is page : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47836633#post47836633

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

here is page : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47836633#post47836633


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 26, 2013)

n1kolaa said:


> tipe in dial pad this *#*#3646633#*#*  and then go to hardwere testing,audio and then to
> Normal mode and give me vavule and max vol for  all type,do same for headset mode and for loudspeaker mode and headset_loudspeakr mode.if you post me that with that i will finish my index page
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



what's the purpose of this? will i know how much is my internal storage? coz right now im using dual sim but my internal phone storage is just only 2GB


----------



## Gajeel23 (Nov 26, 2013)

By the way guys do you know how to set the home screen in the middle? because right now i have 5 screens..and when i press the home button the home screen will go to the 2nd screen in the left side..not in the middle..

Do we have the same screens?


----------



## tiboutchou (Nov 27, 2013)

*petsubi the*



n1kolaa said:


> tipe in dial pad this *#*#3646633#*#*  and then go to hardwere testing,audio and then to
> Normal mode and give me vavule and max vol for  all type,do same for headset mode and for loudspeaker mode and headset_loudspeakr mode.if you post me that with that i will finish my index page

Click to collapse



Hi,
I'm using the "Sosh Mobile" aka Alcatel 6012X single sim :

*Normal mode* :

Sip = 108/128
Mic = 64/128
Sph = 72/128
Sph2 = 72/128
Sid = 0/128
Media = 132/128
*Headset mode* :

Sip = 108 /148
Mic = 225/148
FMR = 124/148
Sph = 76/148
Sph2 = 76/148
Sid = 0/148
Media = 128/148
Matv = 88/148
*LoudSpeaker Mode mode* :

Ring = 124/136
Sip = 108/136
Mic = 255/136
FMR = 92/136
Sph = 84/136
Sph2 = 84/136
Sid = 0/136
Media = 116/136
Matv = 124/136
*Headset_LoudSpeaker Mode mode* :

Ring = 112/132/120

Enjoy :good:


----------



## n1kolaa (Nov 27, 2013)

tiboutchou said:


> Hi,
> I'm using the "Sosh Mobile" aka Alcatel 6012X single sim :
> 
> *Normal mode* :
> ...

Click to collapse



i have same 
thanks


----------



## Brewlans (Dec 2, 2013)

*i got the OT6012A single sim*

i got the OT6012A single sim.. anyone with links for this one.. rom still missing.. well let me know any updates thx


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Dec 2, 2013)

*6012d cwm works for me at last*

Here you go guys... links here use your own "MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" to deploy this recovery.img or try mine include in the zip , u also need latest SP Flash Tool and MTKDroid Tools ..



for your review
CWMR/ TWRP for MT657x

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




guifort said:


> Yes Ok , But is  it the same bootloader for single and dual sim device ?

Click to collapse



it seem it works as well...only vold.fstab/nand, configboard.mk are change...


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 2, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Do not uninstall app - only *freeze* them with this app:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chef.freezer -> root with Framaroot 1.6.1 and then use this app.
> 
> It is free and without any ads.
> ...

Click to collapse



What apps are safe to freeze? can you give a list?


----------



## Tonny73 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Hello Guys!*
I'm almost convinced to buy this phone, but I read that the battery is not removable.
How do you guys deal with bootloop or freeze?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tonny73 said:


> *Hello Guys!*
> I'm almost convinced to buy this phone, but I read that the battery is not removable.
> How do you guys deal with bootloop or freeze?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



its removable dude


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> its removable dude

Click to collapse



For the DUAL-SIM phone..its not


----------



## antraz101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> its removable dude

Click to collapse



It's not removable on either single sim or dual sim. What are you talking about?


----------



## Call_Me_Hudson (Dec 5, 2013)

*how to unlock bootloader??*

when i downloaded the recovery img to my phone via flash tools my phone recovery screen goes blank as if their not supported with my alcatel one touch s'pop 4030A.. is their any other supported? when that happens i have to be doing one touch upgrade to get back my original android system recovery. pleaseee help... should i unlock the bootloader?? how???? ? :crying:


----------



## Duck86 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am currently looking for a phone for my wife and I am left with a decision whether to get her an Idol mini or an Xperia J (I have an Xperia J and love it and my wife likes it too, but I am drawn by the faster processor in the Alcatel). I've never owned an Alcatel phone before, but I notice that some of you have had/have sony devices which phone would you recommend? She will be sticking with stock firmware (though I will be rooting the device to remove bloatware and possibly to overclock).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darkcode31337 (Dec 9, 2013)

antraz101 said:


> It's not removable on either single sim or dual sim. What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



battery... lol


----------



## Czechnolog (Dec 9, 2013)

List of all my frozen Apps: 

1. http://d.pr/i/vj0T+
2. http://d.pr/i/DAjS+
3. http://d.pr/i/Obev+
4. http://d.pr/i/Os0M+


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 10, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> List of all my frozen Apps:
> 
> 1. http://d.pr/i/vj0T+
> 2. http://d.pr/i/DAjS+
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you use the Framaroot for rooting? is there any problem you encountered during the rooting?


----------



## Czechnolog (Dec 10, 2013)

Everything is working well ... even better - now I have definitely more RAM and system is faster/more responsive.
I have installed Epic Launcher - looks like real KitKat Android.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 11, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Everything is working well ... even better - now I have definitely more RAM and system is faster/more responsive.
> I have installed Epic Launcher - looks like real KitKat Android.

Click to collapse



What version of the Framaroot did you use? as i check the link given for rooting using Framaroot..there is a new or shall i say laters version of it..
version 1.7 i think..


----------



## aurelioo (Dec 11, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> List of all my frozen Apps:
> 
> 1. http://d.pr/i/vj0T+
> 2. http://d.pr/i/DAjS+
> ...

Click to collapse



What keyboard and browser are u using then ?


----------



## Rossirule2012 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I've just bought this phone. It's very good for the price.

I've installed Dash Clock, but i can't set it as a default widget in lockscreen. Someone knows how to remove that clock in the lockscreen or set DashClock as default?

Thanks in advance.  (Sorry for bad english)


----------



## aurelioo (Dec 13, 2013)

any custom rom yet?


----------



## blazeman26 (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry to bother you.
Is there any way to make "SIM unlock" without having cerrier code?
Will be very thankful for answers and ideas how to make it.


----------



## Benoox (Dec 14, 2013)

@Rossirule2012

I think there is no way to do it. Would be happy if there is a way. What they were thinking about...

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rossirule2012 (Dec 14, 2013)

There's a way to install the stock android 4.2.2 lockscreen? 

Inviato dal mio ONE TOUCH 6012D utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Gajeel23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rossirule2012 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've just bought this phone. It's very good for the price.
> 
> I've installed Dash Clock, but i can't set it as a default widget in lockscreen. Someone knows how to remove that clock in the lockscreen or set DashClock as default?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to use the widget of the Dash Clock..dont install it in the SD CARD..install it on the Phone Memory..widgets dont work if you install them on the SD CARD..


----------



## Rossirule2012 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's installed on the Phone memory,  and i can use the widget,  but it cannot be set as default lockscreen page in lockscreen 

Inviato dal mio ONE TOUCH 6012D utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tiboutchou (Dec 16, 2013)

*source code alcatel 6012X*

Hi,
the sources are available on sourceforge.net/projects/alcatel/files/.


----------



## schlunk (Dec 17, 2013)

is there a way to NOT have to enter the lock code AND the sim code when turning off the flight mode?
everytime its pretty annoying..


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Benoox (Dec 18, 2013)

i just installed xPosed framework did update, soft reboot and now i am stuck on boot animation. Anyone had similar problem, and what to do?

edit: Managed to get into recovery (power button + volume down) and restored phone.


----------



## AmadeusDragos (Dec 19, 2013)

*Hi!*



gregdeberg said:


> Indeed !

Click to collapse



Hi! You can install ROM manager from Play Store. From that you can install CWM recovery


----------



## mstrkvsh (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello guys, i have alcatel 6012X   (alcatel idol mini in europe?)  I can't root it with eroot 1.3.4 nor framaroot 180 161 or 141 or 160...... i have alerady unkown sources checked and usb debugging..any help? 

cheers!


----------



## Naacho (Dec 20, 2013)

*asdads*



AmadeusDragos said:


> Hi! You can install ROM manager from Play Store. From that you can install CWM recovery

Click to collapse



Rom manager was removed from Playstore today


----------



## Jxx7 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi,

For those who have this mobile from "Sosh", can you please tell me where I can find a stock ROM? thank you.


----------



## Benoox (Dec 20, 2013)

[GER]Hopsabount said:


> nobody who can help me ?

Click to collapse



Did you tried going into recovery?


----------



## kekosino (Dec 21, 2013)

*6012X build 1004 not rootable*



mstrkvsh said:


> Hello guys, i have alcatel 6012X   (alcatel idol mini in europe?)  I can't root it with eroot 1.3.4 nor framaroot 180 161 or 141 or 160...... i have alerady unkown sources checked and usb debugging..any help?
> 
> cheers!

Click to collapse



I'm having the very same problem, can't root my 6012X, it came with build 1004, which seems to be different than previous versions.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tiboutchou (Dec 21, 2013)

you can try *SRSRoot*


----------



## kekosino (Dec 22, 2013)

*No luck*



tiboutchou said:


> you can try *SRSRoot*

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip but it didn't work either. Looks like we have no rooting method for build 1004 as of now.


----------



## jemoinstalaciones (Dec 24, 2013)

Robot it with framaroot 1.7

Enviado desde mi Orange Hiro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kekosino (Dec 24, 2013)

jemoinstalaciones said:


> Robot it with framaroot 1.7
> 
> Enviado desde mi Orange Hiro mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you but it didn't work.

So far I've tried Framaroot 1.8.0, 1.7.0 and 1.6.1, SRSRoot and Eroot 1.3.4. without luck.

Hope someone can chime in with a solution.


----------



## scufy (Dec 24, 2013)

kekosino said:


> Thank you but it didn't work.
> 
> So far I've tried Framaroot 1.8.0, 1.7.0 and 1.6.1, SRSRoot and Eroot 1.3.4. without luck.
> 
> Hope someone can chime in with a solution.

Click to collapse



I try Framaroot,SRSRoot, Eroot....nothing, but it work whith VRoot, i have Android 4.2.2. Good luck:victory:


----------



## jp01 (Dec 25, 2013)

hello

i root my phone with errot . it s ok for root

and when i start them in pressing both button : volume up +  start i have a recovery

i can post pict here because i am newer  so you can see pict here

www    servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=295&u=15642241


----------



## kekosino (Dec 25, 2013)

*Success!!!*



scufy said:


> I try Framaroot,SRSRoot, Eroot....nothing, but it work whith VRoot, i have Android 4.2.2. Good luck:victory:

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!!! It worked!!! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jayfizze (Dec 27, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> Here you go guys... links here use your own "MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" to deploy this recovery.img or try mine include in the zip , u also need latest SP Flash Tool and MTKDroid Tools ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






How do i get the MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.tx ? ...


----------



## hotlinksxz (Dec 28, 2013)

I've just bought this phone named Orange Hiro in Spain,
I have some doubts: There is any clean rom? Notification Led works with Whatsapp?
Thanks


----------



## mstrkvsh (Dec 28, 2013)

kekosino said:


> I'm having the very same problem, can't root my 6012X, it came with build 1004, which seems to be different than previous versions.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



VROOT did it for me homie! 1.7.3.


----------



## jayfizze (Dec 29, 2013)

Darkcode31337 said:


> Here you go guys... links here use your own "MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" to deploy this recovery.img or try mine include in the zip , u also need latest SP Flash Tool and MTKDroid Tools ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey you have any links to ROMS ?

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

I have sucessfully rooted my device and installed a CWM .... however i cant find any roms to use ... can any make any suggestions ?


----------



## aurelioo (Dec 29, 2013)

jayfizze said:


> Hey you have any links to ROMS ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> I have sucessfully rooted my device and installed a CWM .... however i cant find any roms to use ... can any make any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



how you installed CWM


----------



## hotlinksxz (Dec 29, 2013)

can someone do a post with the tutorial to root?Please...
I want to play a bit with this smartphone( root. lighter rom etc)


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## guifort (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,

For root just use framaroot (up to version 1008) since 01011 it doesn't work.

I have stay to 1008 for this time.

Someone has root the phone with version 01011 ? ( For the French"Le Mobile Sosh " ?)


----------



## xyzy92 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Succesfully rooted idol mini single sim*

I have a ot 6012x and i managed to root it with Kingo Android ROOT. I want to mention that framaroot 1.6.1 and Eroot failed.
:victory:
Tip: When you connect the USB cable, select debug mode and, under usb options from notification, select PTP mode (foto camera).
I have 4.2.2  01010


----------



## jayfizze (Dec 30, 2013)

aurelioo said:


> how you installed CWM

Click to collapse



I used MTKDroid Tools after i rooted my device. It boots into CWM v5.5.04 

This is the tutorial i used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417

I am now guessig that the only option i have is to build a rom myself ... if i do ill be sure to test and post it here.


----------



## hotlinksxz (Dec 30, 2013)

Framaroot didn't worked for me''Your device seems not vulnerable to exploit included in Framaroot''
My comp. is 01010.
One more think, can someone upload his rom, i want to try a cleaner version from alcatel, i'm using a personalizes by orange...


----------



## meso87 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Succes*

Hi guys! I just rooted my 6012X with Kingo Android Root tool, had some problems with drivers but fixed them by instaling PDANet app on my PC...
For CWM used MTK Droid Tools, just like jayfizze said above, and it works, I just made backup and its 1.2Gb big 

Link for Kingo Android Root thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2473747

And MTK Droid Tools for CWM, just follow the instructions:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417&nocache=1&z=578848056029528

In some of these threads you can find links to ADB drivers and PDANet, if you will need them 

Hope this helps


----------



## guifort (Dec 30, 2013)

I confirm.

It's ok with King Android Root and install recovery with MTKDroid done on 2 Alcatel Idol With M1011 firmware (Lastest firmware from "Sosh")


----------



## sokratbg (Dec 30, 2013)

I have sucessfully rooted my device 6012X build 01001 android 4.2.2 with *Framaroot 1.8.1.*


----------



## guifort (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

Just an issue with CWM (From MTKDroid) the CWM doesn't backup /custpack folder.

If you flash an another rom (Version) it become instable because you stay with old custpack.


Is there a special version of CWM who can backup and restore "/custpack" folder ?

Edit I think we need this script but for 6012X  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24188209&postcount=356

In mount Storage I have : 
	
	



```
[email protected] /custpack ext4 rw,relatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0
 0
```


```
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0       1564 loop0
 179        0    3750016 mmcblk0
 179        1          1 mmcblk0p1
 179        2      10240 mmcblk0p2
 179        3      10240 mmcblk0p3
 179        4     627712 mmcblk0p4
 179        5       8192 mmcblk0p5
 179        6     665600 mmcblk0p6
 179        7     149504 mmcblk0p7
 179        8    2241920 mmcblk0p8
 179       64       2048 mmcblk0boot1
 179       32       2048 mmcblk0boot0
 179       96   15558144 mmcblk1
 179       97   15554048 mmcblk1p1
```


----------



## aurelioo (Dec 31, 2013)

jayfizze said:


> I used MTKDroid Tools after i rooted my device. It boots into CWM v5.5.04
> 
> This is the tutorial i used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417
> 
> I am now guessig that the only option i have is to build a rom myself ... if i do ill be sure to test and post it here.

Click to collapse



a custom ROM would be awesome


----------



## maxomid (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello.
My phone's firmware is in trouble (6012d)
Link firmware and the latest version of Flash tutorials please let it be ..
Grateful


----------



## guifort (Dec 31, 2013)

maxomid said:


> Hello.
> My phone's firmware is in trouble (6012d)
> Link firmware and the latest version of Flash tutorials please let it be ..
> Grateful

Click to collapse



Hi

I can upload a CWM Backup of "Le Mobile Sosh" 6012X phone. but I have not the /custpack folder of a Dual Sim phone I don't know if it work and you need CWM


----------



## maxomid (Dec 31, 2013)

maxomid said:


> Hello.
> My phone's firmware is in trouble (6012d)
> Link firmware and the latest version of Flash tutorials please let it be ..
> Grateful

Click to collapse




Please help

I mistakenly deleted a folder on my main OS ....
Factory reset in recovery, but I went and did it!
Please give it one firmware and Flash tutorials.
Or upload a backup to be able to install through recovery.

my phone 6120D ( Alcatel OneTouch Idol mini )


----------



## guifort (Dec 31, 2013)

guifort said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just an issue with CWM (From MTKDroid) the CWM doesn't backup /custpack folder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just check in CWM mode I can found the partition custpack : 

```
~ # ls
ls
boot                 [email protected]            res
cache                [email protected]_info     root
data                 [email protected]_f       sbin
datadata             [email protected]_s       sd-ext
default.prop         [email protected]         sdcard
dev                  etc                  sys
emmc                 init                 system
[email protected]         init.rc              tmp
[email protected]           init.usb.rc          ueventd.goldfish.rc
[email protected]        proc                 ueventd.rc
~ #
```

Maybe can I flash it with an another version (Like 1011) and flash 1011 rom with CWM (from a backup)

Edit : Custum.img (M1007) (cat of [email protected]) : https://mega.co.nz/#!moAjVbCK!LmMqkFpK93q9av2wAokFn0WfDykhgJIQ2CQRGHTEyBw

CWM Backup (M1007 LeMobileSosh) After a Wipe data : https://mega.co.nz/#!r8pgxQJA!OvzsVyymED1yDzupbCvaPiYH7-NPOpGXTqO3FlyouWE


----------



## maxomid (Dec 31, 2013)

maxomid said:


> Please help
> 
> I mistakenly deleted a folder on my main OS ....
> Factory reset in recovery, but I went and did it!
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me......:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## maxomid (Dec 31, 2013)

maxomid said:


> Please help me......:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Hello.
My phone's firmware is in trouble and the phone will not boot.
Please send the link to download the latest firmware and hence firmware can be flashed education.
Thanks


----------



## Czechnolog (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys, please, use *SEARCH before you post any post* - THERE IS NO ROM FOR THIS MEDIATEK-POWERED DEVICE AS OF YET.
You can only use ROOT for this device, that it is all.


----------



## maxomid (Dec 31, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> Guys, please, use *SEARCH before you post any post* - THERE IS NO ROM FOR THIS MEDIATEK-POWERED DEVICE AS OF YET.
> You can only use ROOT for this device, that it is all.

Click to collapse



Now my phone will not boot!
Ruth was already the company's logo will!
What should i do?


----------



## hotlinksxz (Dec 31, 2013)

Can someone tell me why Notification led just works when the phone is charging? When i receive a message in Whats App led don't make any light...
Actually we can root and unlock bootloader isn't it?


----------



## Czechnolog (Dec 31, 2013)

Boot into built-in Recovery -> System Restore -> after that ... Framaroot -> ROOT


----------



## pinilla16 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys!

I have an Idol Mini but I need to unlock it. At first I rooted it with success using framaroot.

Since there aren't new roms yet for this phone, is it possible to unlock?

If I somehow format it and then install the software via Mobile Upgrade (via alcatelonetouch.com), it is supposed to unlock it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## maxomid (Jan 1, 2014)

maxomid said:


> Now my phone will not boot!
> Ruth was already the company's logo will!
> What should i do?

Click to collapse




Hi ...
The program is easy to Mobile Upgrade S 4.0.6 firmware download and flash to your phone!
Alcatel downloaded from the official website
Thanks, the problem was fixed


----------



## guifort (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello,

For all who want flash your phone I have upload the last firmware (M1011) branded by Sosh (Orange F) but I have remove all branded software exept "Orange WiFi" .

Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```
 @maxomid have you the image file of your firmware ? Is it the alcatel firmware  or a branded firmware ?

Edit 2 For Bricked Phone (Thanks  maxomid) : One Touch upgrade (Select 6012) : http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/fr/downloads/otu/mobile-upgrade-s-4-0-6-setup.exe


----------



## hotlinksxz (Jan 2, 2014)

@guifort
I was waiting for this, THANKS!! :good:


----------



## guifort (Jan 4, 2014)

What is the exact process for boot into recovery ?

I have not the correct process ;

I try power 1sec + vol down + power 1sec  + vol down and I get not all time the recovery or Fastboot mode.


----------



## hotlinksxz (Jan 4, 2014)

guifort said:


> What is the exact process for boot into recovery ?
> 
> I have not the correct process ;
> 
> I try power 1sec + vol down + power 1sec  + vol down and I get not all time the recovery or Fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



It's easy, press power and vol down at the same time until ANDROID image appears. In than moment stop pressing.
Here is a video if i dont explained well:


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 4, 2014)

guifort said:


> Edit 2 For Bricked Phone (Thanks  maxomid) : One Touch upgrade (Select 6012) : http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/fr/downloads/otu/mobile-upgrade-s-4-0-6-setup.exe

Click to collapse



Hi, I don't know if my phone are bricked, because it when I power on it, start normally but freezes at Orange logo. I try many times enter recovery mode using instructions from this thread and don't get it to work. The last I try is use the Mobile Upgrade S software to try to "unbrick" the phone, but the software says my phone already has the last ROM version and don't do nothing at the final.

I'm really desperate right now, because I don't know anything more to do.

Any help will be welcome and I'll be grateful for life. T______T


----------



## scufy (Jan 4, 2014)

guifort said:


> What is the exact process for boot into recovery ?
> 
> I have not the correct process ;
> 
> I try power 1sec + vol down + power 1sec  + vol down and I get not all time the recovery or Fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



For boot into recovery (volume Up+Power) the Fastboot must be disable!!!

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




tiagojpavan said:


> Hi, I don't know if my phone are bricked, because it when I power on it, start normally but freezes at Orange logo. I try many times enter recovery mode using instructions from this thread and don't get it to work. The last I try is use the Mobile Upgrade S software to try to "unbrick" the phone, but the software says my phone already has the last ROM version and don't do nothing at the final.
> 
> I'm really desperate right now, because I don't know anything more to do.
> 
> Any help will be welcome and I'll be grateful for life. T______T

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery and wipe data, cach...everything, then reboot:victory:


----------



## hotlinksxz (Jan 4, 2014)

tiagojpavan said:


> Hi, I don't know if my phone are bricked, because it when I power on it, start normally but freezes at Orange logo. I try many times enter recovery mode using instructions from this thread and don't get it to work. The last I try is use the Mobile Upgrade S software to try to "unbrick" the phone, but the software says my phone already has the last ROM version and don't do nothing at the final.
> 
> I'm really desperate right now, because I don't know anything more to do.
> 
> Any help will be welcome and I'll be grateful for life. T______T

Click to collapse



What do you do for brick it?
Try to install a rom manually, here one user uploaded last version


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 4, 2014)

scufy said:


> Boot into recovery and wipe data, cach...everything, then reboot:victory:

Click to collapse



Already did all this and thats no work. :/



hotlinksxz said:


> What do you do for brick it?
> Try to install a rom manually, here one user uploaded last version

Click to collapse



That's the point! I don't do anything! 2 days ago I try to root it using Frama and don't work, so I use Kingo app as suggested for other use and work everything great. After this I don't do anything more than install WhatsApp and Facebook Messenger, and put my 8GB SD card with some music files. Yesterday at night I power off the phone before go sleep and today when I woke up, try to power on and that's no use, because freezes on boot at Orange logo. :/

I'll try to get intro recovery again and try to do this flashing process mentioned here. -__-'''

Any new help or suggestion will be veeeery welcome. T__T


----------



## mstrkvsh (Jan 4, 2014)

any1 have experienced SUDDEN reboots???? when the phone reboots itself it loads up the OS quick (fast boot) and 3g data is not enabled...


----------



## guifort (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks very much for recovery mode explanation.
@tiagojpavan I don't know official recovery but have you an ADB access in recovery mode ? If yes there are maybe a way for flash / boot CWM mod recovery and restore a rom backup ?

I don't know SPFlash tools but In the begin of this thread an user has flasher this recovery with it.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 4, 2014)

guifort said:


> Thanks very much for recovery mode explanation.
> 
> @tiagojpavan I don't know official recovery but have you an ADB access in recovery mode ? If yes there are maybe a way for flash / boot CWM mod recovery and restore a rom backup ?
> 
> I don't know SPFlash tools but In the begin of this thread an user has flasher this recovery with it.

Click to collapse



I've received the phone past day 2, and now it don't work, so I call the mobile operator and they say they will sent me a new unit to exchange for this one, because this might be a manufacturing defect.
Well, while the new one don't arrive, I'll keep trying to revive this one. lol


----------



## stratocaster92 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I bought 6012x a few days ago, and I would like to root it. But I need to know if there is any way to unroot it later, if I have to use varanty? Thanks in advice.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 5, 2014)

stratocaster92 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I bought 6012x a few days ago, and I would like to root it. But I need to know if there is any way to unroot it later, if I have to use varanty? Thanks in advice.

Click to collapse



I don't remember very well, but I think with Framaroot it's possible to root AND unroot too. And with Kingo App (the one I used) it's possible too.


----------



## aurelioo (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey guys, some days ago i accidentaly dropped my idol mini to water and i managed to open it in order to dry it,  it worked all fine after drying. 

You can access to battery, microphone, speakers, etc. so if you would like a guide on how to open it just tell me, its pretty tricky but easy.


----------



## scufy (Jan 5, 2014)

aurelioo said:


> Hey guys, some days ago i accidentaly dropped my idol mini to water and i managed to open it in order to dry it,  it worked all fine after drying.
> 
> You can access to battery, microphone, speakers, etc. so if you would like a guide on how to open it just tell me, its pretty tricky but easy.

Click to collapse



Will be nice to tell us how to open.


----------



## stratocaster92 (Jan 5, 2014)

@tiagojpavan
Thanks, mate!

I have one more concern-if I root my device, and later unroot it, is it possible that in service they figure out that the phone had been rooted before? Thanks in advance

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using xda app-developers app


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 5, 2014)

stratocaster92 said:


> @tiagojpavan
> Thanks, mate!
> 
> I have one more concern-if I root my device, and later unroot it, is it possible that in service they figure out that the phone had been rooted before? Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I believe there is no way they know, unless the program you use to root your phone leave traces, and it is now something I can not tell you about each program or app. :/

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




aurelioo said:


> Hey guys, some days ago i accidentaly dropped my idol mini to water and i managed to open it in order to dry it,  it worked all fine after drying.
> 
> You can access to battery, microphone, speakers, etc. so if you would like a guide on how to open it just tell me, its pretty tricky but easy.

Click to collapse



A guide to open it will be very usefull, probably for a lot of people.


----------



## stratocaster92 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's what I am afraid of, that application used for rooting leaves some data... it would be very unpleasant to lose my varanty, because I have a two-year contract and varanty as well... I'll searh internet to find more about that, and if I find something I'll post here
@aurelioo
I forgot to write it last time- I think it would be very useful.


----------



## guifort (Jan 5, 2014)

tiagojpavan said:


> Dude, I believe there is no way they know, unless the program you use to root your phone leave traces, and it is now something I can not tell you about each program or app. :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




+1 It can be very usefull


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## skabb9310 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank Guifort :good:


----------



## guifort (Jan 5, 2014)

scufy said:


> For boot into recovery (volume Up+Power) the Fastboot must be disable!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just try after a restore to M1007 firmware (custpack + system) and the Upgrade tools say "you have the lastest version" I didn't know where it look for say that ! 

build.prop = M1007 strange ... 

I have look with wireshark during the update  but it isn't http/https protocol.


----------



## wooyadeen (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone tryed Mobileuncle MTK Tools?


----------



## guifort (Jan 7, 2014)

wooyadeen said:


> Someone tryed Mobileuncle MTK Tools?

Click to collapse



No, Just MTK Droid Tools.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys i rooted phone with frameroot, so can u suggest me cwm and which version to install and how


----------



## guifort (Jan 7, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Guys i rooted phone with frameroot, so can u suggest me cwm and which version to install and how

Click to collapse



You can see here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48945392&postcount=105


----------



## mitza123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Nice seeing this thread, i'm a new member here because of it 
I own an Orange Hiro for a few weeks, it's a nice phone for entry level, but i really wanna root it. So...here's the thing...i'm really dumb when it comes to rooting. If you don't mind, could you answer a few questions? Is it enough just to use Kingroot/framaroot? I saw different discusions about this tool (which i think are one click apps), but also about custom flashes, CWM.
So...just for a total noob, could someone point out the steps to having a proper rooted phone...like. 1: run kingroot/framaroot; 2: run mtkdoid to install CWM v5.5.04; 3: install custom rom?; did i get it right?

So...thanks...if this is wrong, sorry, point to the right thread 

EDIT: runing firmware 4.2.2, baseband moly.wr8, kernel 3.4.5; build 01010, custom build 01010


----------



## guifort (Jan 7, 2014)

mitza123 said:


> Hey guys. Nice seeing this thread, i'm a new member here because of it
> I own an Orange Hiro for a few weeks, it's a nice phone for entry level, but i really wanna root it. So...here's the thing...i'm really dumb when it comes to rooting. If you don't mind, could you answer a few questions? Is it enough just to use Kingroot/framaroot? I saw different discusions about this tool (which i think are one click apps), but also about custom flashes, CWM.
> So...just for a total noob, could someone point out the steps to having a proper rooted phone...like. 1: run kingroot/framaroot; 2: run mtkdoid to install CWM v5.5.04; 3: install custom rom?; did i get it right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




For install CWM you need root.

You can root with Kingroot (your version 01010 have some issue with Framaroot maybe with last version ?)

They are not custom rom they are only a CWM backup of SOSH rom 1011 with supersu. If you want try it install CWM backup your current rom + custpack.


----------



## JCabanes (Jan 7, 2014)

Any chance of getting the application "Orange Gestures"?

I use root uninstaller to uninstall the application and now I get errors error messages "appstats error, cannon retrieve info, is orange gestures installed?"

i already download the CWM Backup of Josh but I'm afraid of brick

THX


----------



## guifort (Jan 8, 2014)

JCabanes said:


> Any chance of getting the application "Orange Gestures"?
> 
> I use root uninstaller to uninstall the application and now I get errors error messages "appstats error, cannon retrieve info, is orange gestures installed?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want a "clean rom" you can use CWM backup in post #1.

I haven't Orange gesture on Sosh ROM sorry.


Backup your custpack and rom before !


----------



## scufy (Jan 8, 2014)

JCabanes said:


> Any chance of getting the application "Orange Gestures"?
> 
> I use root uninstaller to uninstall the application and now I get errors error messages "appstats error, cannon retrieve info, is orange gestures installed?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you want this apk. Use RootExplorer, copy apk. in system->app, set the right permissions and reboot. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## JCabanes (Jan 8, 2014)

scufy said:


> I think you want this apk. Use RootExplorer, copy apk. in system->app, set the right permissions and reboot. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



thx guifort and scufy!! i will try this APK !


----------



## JCabanes (Jan 8, 2014)

scufy said:


> I think you want this apk. Use RootExplorer, copy apk. in system->app, set the right permissions and reboot. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Now is WORKING!

Thank you so much!! 

:laugh::good:


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 9, 2014)

JCabanes said:


> Now is WORKING!
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> :laugh::good:

Click to collapse



For what is that app?

We need to open new thread about general questions about 6012X/D 

Can someone tell me is there any way to change color of stock theme in 6012, mine is yellow (in settings white-yellow, status bar toggles are black-yellow)...?


----------



## scufy (Jan 9, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> For what is that app?
> 
> We need to open new thread about general questions about 6012X/D
> 
> Can someone tell me is there any way to change color of stock theme in 6012, mine is yellow (in settings white-yellow, status bar toggles are black-yellow)...?

Click to collapse



Yes a thread only for Alcatel Idol Mini will be usefull.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone knows something about that guy who managed to open his 6012? I'm looking for his instructions on how to do it, but the guy disappears. O_O'''


----------



## guifort (Jan 10, 2014)

tiagojpavan said:


> Anyone knows something about that guy who managed to open his 6012? I'm looking for his instructions on how to do it, but the guy disappears. O_O'''

Click to collapse



+1 It can be usefull


----------



## dinhvandinhtu (Jan 10, 2014)

scufy said:


> I think you want this apk. Use RootExplorer, copy apk. in system->app, set the right permissions and reboot. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Nice, thank


----------



## astaroth7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, 
I root my phone and install CWM with MTKTools. I go into the recovery and when I click on the power button to reboot the phone , nothing happens. This happens with all the options. Before that I had not made ​​any wipe or modification. Some idea?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my english.

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




astaroth7 said:


> Hi,
> I root my phone and install CWM with MTKTools. I go into the recovery and when I click on the power button to reboot the phone , nothing happens. This happens with all the options. Before that I had not made ​​any wipe or modification. Some idea?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my english.

Click to collapse



Ok, I solved; Thanks anyway


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anybody have Alcatel One Touch Center version 1.1.5.0, because after update to 1.2.1.0 i am unable to connect Phone and PC, regardless to connection type (WiFi or USB). I found this stock APK (Version 1.1.5.0) do not crashing, but it works only with very same version of PC suite (1.1.5) which i am unable to find for download...


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 12, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Does anybody have Alcatel One Touch Center version 1.1.5.0, because after update to 1.2.1.0 i am unable to connect Phone and PC, regardless to connection type (WiFi or USB). I found this stock APK (Version 1.1.5.0) do not crashing, but it works only with very same version of PC suite (1.1.5) which i am unable to find for download...

Click to collapse



I have 1.2.0... :\


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you share your APK and Setup.exe?

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 12, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Can you share your APK and Setup.exe?
> 
> Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which apk? im uploading setup.exe...

edit:
Uploaded...
http://www.sendspace.com/file/jwmb0s


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 12, 2014)

One touch center apk, but no need, it is included in this setup, thanks a lot


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 12, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> One touch center apk, but no need, it is included in this setup, thanks a lot

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## jp01 (Jan 12, 2014)

hello i root my phone with eroot v1.3.4 - it s ok root.

but now. 

1 - when i want to appli it  the update from 01007 to 01011 it s not possible i have this message after the  installation begin :


Installing update...
 Verifying current system...
 assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/core.odex", "810c6530d259a00b2ca544e0fa30f239703dc91","d1569da1b26f5a015cd86c1e28b652ccded0bf)
 Upadte.zip is not correct Installation aborted


i undone all change with Lucky patch : it s always the same message...


2 -i want  to install CMW  when i start MtkDroidTools_v252 i have a message from bit defender : nom du virus : gen;[email protected] fichier infecté....

have tou the same mesage ? is it normaly 


thanks for help


----------



## fish3010 (Jan 12, 2014)

Can anyone help with any rom that works with the phone? I'm stuck at boot with android logo. I can still start into CWM.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 12, 2014)

fish3010 said:


> Can anyone help with any rom that works with the phone? I'm stuck at boot with android logo. I can still start into CWM.

Click to collapse



Did u try to wipe data/factory reset?



jp01 said:


> hello i root my phone with eroot v1.3.4 - it s ok root.
> 
> but now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First stop bit defender, then run mtk tools and try, i use eset 7 and no problem with tool


----------



## fish3010 (Jan 12, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Did u try to wipe data/factory reset?l

Click to collapse



Yes. Still stuck.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 12, 2014)

fish3010 said:


> Yes. Still stuck.

Click to collapse



try this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515885


----------



## fish3010 (Jan 12, 2014)

The files are too small. 80kb each.


----------



## luis_6_14 (Jan 12, 2014)

*apply the update to Android 4.4.2*

apply the update to see if fortune te are http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/company/contactus.html


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 13, 2014)

I rooted OT-6012X with framaroot 1.8.1 in matter of seconds, but now each time i try to change anything on /system partition, phone after reboot apply update and restore /system partition to stock. Any workaround for this?


----------



## scufy (Jan 13, 2014)

luis_6_14 said:


> apply the update to see if fortune te are http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/company/contactus.html

Click to collapse



4.4.2 ? maybe 4.2.2.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 13, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I rooted OT-6012X with framaroot 1.8.1 in matter of seconds, but now each time i try to change anything on /system partition, phone after reboot apply update and restore /system partition to stock. Any workaround for this?

Click to collapse



Try 1.7.1 version, i have it and i dont have problem, i try 1.7.1 on many phones and work perfect


----------



## guifort (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have this backup i didn't know if you can restore it with SPFlash tools ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can upload it but without data partition. !


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 13, 2014)

So share it now just in case, but note that 6012X, E, D, A and W variants may have different preloader and IF YOU FLASH WRONG PRELOADER YOU WILL BRICK DEVICE COMPLETLY.

Dont forget scatter emmc txt for MT6572.

What SoC is in Dual SIM models? Same MT6572, MT6573 or MT6575?


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 13, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I rooted OT-6012X with framaroot 1.8.1 in matter of seconds, but now each time i try to change anything on /system partition, phone after reboot apply update and restore /system partition to stock. Any workaround for this?

Click to collapse



Try Kingo Software. I've used it and works everything well. My phone only "brick" because comes with a manufacturing defect (actually it isn't bricked, it only won't start, freezing on Orange logo at bootup, but Orange guys will send me a new one in a few days).


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 14, 2014)

Nono, farmroot 1.8.1 also works well, it was busybox what caused problems (i forgot to install busybox)...


----------



## Benoox (Jan 14, 2014)

claudiotimo said:


> Hi, i i have a problem i think, sometimes when i tap the touchscreen detect that my finger made a swipe, like in this photo
> In this photo i tap, so i should be a point not a line, can someone try if is it normal or not? Thanks
> To see this you have to enable developer options then select "pointer position" something like that.

Click to collapse



I think that is problem with every device. My friend works at Alcatel dealerships in Montenegro and i asked him to check if other phones act the same way and he sad it's on every 6012 he tested. 

My problem is most obvious when i go into Settings and slowly scroll up or down and stop, at that moment when my finger stops moving, menu down bellow starts rapidly going up and down for one millimeter.
I think the problem is with screen or coating of the screen.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Benoox (Jan 14, 2014)

claudiotimo said:


> So do you have the same problem?? and all the idol mini have this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly, i think it's problem with every OT MINI device.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys, i backup my rom using MTK tool, can someone tell me how to restore that? i dont see option for that :\


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 15, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Guys, i backup my rom using MTK tool, can someone tell me how to restore that? i dont see option for that :\

Click to collapse



Select partitions you wanna restore and press "download" button (which mean firmware will be downloaded to phone from PC, usually via TFTP protocol). Don't forget to add exceptions in A/V and Firewall.

There is a nice tutorial on xda-developers forum, search for topic SP Flash Tools or so:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2167244

Edit: And take care they said use SP Tools 3.x for smartphones, and MTK tools 5.x is for featurephones. MT6572 is smartphone.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 15, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Select partitions you wanna restore and press "download" button (which mean firmware will be downloaded to phone from PC, usually via TFTP protocol). Don't forget to add exceptions in A/V and Firewall.
> 
> There is a nice tutorial on xda-developers forum, search for topic SP Flash Tools or so:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro now is more clearly, few more things, in mtk droid tools, when i select use boot from phone and then recovery, mtk will installl his cwm recovery i dont need to select recovery.img (or other for cwm)? And one more, in sp flash, if i get brick, i can flash boot, and system only to restore device or i need to flash entire folder of back up? 
If i understud...firmware>upgrade is for entire rom to flash, and download is for single files?


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 15, 2014)

I dunno, I never hit "firmware upgrade" button so far.

Bonus question: does any1 tried to make init.d support on stock rom?


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 15, 2014)

i did, with universal init.d support, excualy with pimp my rom, but thats the same, working perfect, so we now have fully working, root, cwm and init.d


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 15, 2014)

claudiotimo said:


> can you link it? And explain how to flash please?

Click to collapse



this is for init d and i have it https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androguide.universal.init.d, i put scripts manualy via root explorer and give them right permisions  coz i didnt have cwm on phone


----------



## nidzaaaa (Jan 15, 2014)

So, is custom rom closer ? What do you think?


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 15, 2014)

nidzaaaa said:


> So, is custom rom closer ? What do you think?

Click to collapse



I think not :\


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 16, 2014)

Not and i think there is no need. Custom kernel would be better, compiled with more governers/schedulers and maybee OC. Stock rom is cool if debloated IMPO.
@ivcha90
Pimp My ROM Is an annoing stuborn app which killed my tablet two or three times  just to be noted. And Rom toolbox pro is more stable bit paid app


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 16, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Not and i think there is no need. Custom kernel would be better, compiled with more governers/schedulers and maybee OC. Stock rom is cool if debloated IMPO.
> @ivcha90
> Pimp My ROM Is an annoing stuborn app which killed my tablet two or three times  just to be noted. And Rom toolbox pro is more stable bit paid app

Click to collapse



Rom toolbox isnt compatible with our device :\


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 16, 2014)

According to developer, no, but you can use it partialy. 90% of features works.


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 16, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> According to developer, no, but you can use it partialy. 90% of features works.

Click to collapse



Can u send me list of features that working, i mean list of features u test it?


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 16, 2014)

Works almost all but *interface* tab (themer, fonts, etc, but bootanimation works, just need to adjust location to custpack/jrd_custress or so)

Performance works which is most important.


----------



## jp01 (Jan 16, 2014)

guifort said:


> ```
> You need to flash the "custpack" .
> 
> Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)
> ...

Click to collapse



hello i don t understand what i need to do exactly

could you explain me

thanks


----------



## hotlinksxz (Jan 16, 2014)

I finally rooted with Kingo APP!! :victory:
Notification led works for whatsapp, facebook twitter etc?
Just i can see a blue light when i charge the phone 
I'm triying light manager to this... and nothing...


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 17, 2014)

No, notification LED is single color (blue) and respond only to stock dialer, messagong app and lit while charging.


----------



## guifort (Jan 17, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello i don t understand what i need to do exactly
> 
> could you explain me
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



You need to copy sur custpack.img to your sdcard and flash it with echo command to /custpack partition.


----------



## jp01 (Jan 17, 2014)

guifort said:


> You need to copy sur custpack.img to your sdcard and flash it with echo command to /custpack partition.

Click to collapse




hello thanks but

 the backup of my custpack from recorery are ok

but i can t flash the new custpack 

when i type from recovery : echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]      i become instantly to the shell   


must i made echo from recovery ?

is it the good texte like this or i must type another ?  

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]

where i must put the new custpack.img  on my ext sdcard or on the in the sdcard of the phone ?





thanks


----------



## guifort (Jan 17, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello thanks but
> 
> the backup of my custpack from recorery are ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes You need to do that from ADB in recovery mode (CWM mode) for backup custpack also.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## jp01 (Jan 18, 2014)

guifort said:


> Yes You need to do that from ADB in recovery mode (CWM mode) for backup custpack also.

Click to collapse



hello thanks

it s ok for backup - i have no problem

but how i must made for flash you custpack1011Clean.img  i try it with : echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]   but it s not ok

i must made it from recovery ?

where i must have the custpack1011Clean.img    on  intsdcard or ext sdcard ???

i dont understand what you say

You need to copy sur custpack.img to your sdcard and flash it with echo command to /custpack partition


thanks


----------



## guifort (Jan 18, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello thanks
> 
> it s ok for backup - i have no problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to make all action in recovery mode.

You should copy custpack.img to /sdcard and mount sdcard in recovery (mount/storage menu)


after that you can try a cd /sdcard and ls for check if the file is here.

One ok you can do a "echo custpack.img > /[email protected]


----------



## jp01 (Jan 18, 2014)

guifort said:


> You need to make all action in recovery mode.
> 
> You should copy custpack.img to /sdcard and mount sdcard in recovery (mount/storage menu)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am sorry but 

i mount sd card in recovery : ok
i made cd/scard and after ls . i have the file custpack.img : ok  

and when i type echo custpack.img > /[email protected]  it s no ok 


i don t understand where i make a mistake or where it s not ok for me

sorry


----------



## guifort (Jan 18, 2014)

jp01 said:


> i am sorry but
> 
> i mount sd card in recovery : ok
> i made cd/scard and after ls . i have the file custpack.img : ok
> ...

Click to collapse




Have you an error message  ?

Can you do a ls / and post the directory listing


----------



## jp01 (Jan 18, 2014)

guifort said:


> Have you an error message  ?
> 
> Can you do a ls / and post the directory listing

Click to collapse



no message just he repeat my comand


----------



## guifort (Jan 18, 2014)

jp01 said:


> no message just he repeat my comand

Click to collapse



On your screenshot all seem to be good.

No error the custpack should be flash;

You can restore the cwm backup


----------



## jp01 (Jan 18, 2014)

guifort said:


> On your screenshot all seem to be good.
> 
> No error the custpack should be flash;
> 
> You can restore the cwm backup

Click to collapse




there is no time between i tape enter and it mark me instantly the second echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]

the custpack.img are over 600 Mo i think it have a long time for restore it ? no ?

how many time for restoring the custpack ?


after you say me / You can restore the cwm backup

how i restore the cwm backup . only with restore from the recovery ?


----------



## guifort (Jan 18, 2014)

jp01 said:


> there is no time between i tape enter and it mark me instantly the second echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
> 
> the custpack.img are over 600 Mo i think it have a long time for restore it ? no ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

yes from backup / restore on CWM Recovery.

It take some time for flash (not 1sec) maybe 1mn or more


----------



## jp01 (Jan 18, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello
> 
> yes from backup / restore on CWM Recovery.
> 
> It take some time for flash (not 1sec) maybe 1mn or more

Click to collapse




so but for me when i made echo it s instantly : 0.5 s  
so i think the flash is no good 


 i restore your cmw but i was always in 007 et no 1011

you are in France ?


----------



## hotlinksxz (Jan 18, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> No, notification LED is single color (blue) and respond only to stock dialer, messagong app and lit while charging.

Click to collapse



 Why??? is there any posibility to make it work with whatsapp?


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 19, 2014)

As far as I know, no.


----------



## jp01 (Jan 20, 2014)

hello guifort 

is the syntax are perfect

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]


may be it need a space or there are one space who no nedd or missing unsigne

and this is the raion for which it does not work at home

thanks

i should like to restore your custpack


----------



## guifort (Jan 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello guifort
> 
> is the syntax are perfect
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It seem to be OK

Can you try to backup your custpack and check the size ? 

echo /custpack > /sdcard/custpack.bak for example.


----------



## jp01 (Jan 21, 2014)

the backup i made with : cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old have excatlly the same size that your custpack :642 777 088 octet

 you can see the name on the photo i post with ls 

 you say me i made a backup with echo /custpack > /sdcard/custpack.bak 

 what is the difference between echo /custpack > /sdcard/custpack.bak and cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old 



i try to made echo /custpack > /sdcard/custpack.bak
it don t works
i have instaly the same message again : echo /custpack > /sdcard/custpack.bak but no backup

it seems that the echo command don t work with adb on my pc ?


so the backup with the cat command is ok for me ...


----------



## guifort (Jan 22, 2014)

jp01 said:


> the backup i made with : cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old have excatlly the same size that your custpack :642 777 088 octet
> 
> you can see the name on the photo i post with ls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I have make a mistake in the cmd.

It's a cat for backup cat work but not the echo command and you do it in recovery mode with adb shell ?

I don't know why ... I just retry echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] and it work...


----------



## jp01 (Jan 22, 2014)

guifort said:


> Sorry I have make a mistake in the cmd.
> 
> It's a cat for backup cat work but not the echo command and you do it in recovery mode with adb shell ?
> 
> I don't know why ... I just retry echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] and it work...

Click to collapse



yes i am in recovery with adb shell

with the cat command imy backup is ok

whith the echo command it s no ok impossible

i try adb from mtkdroid and from cme.exe it s the same....

i am on windows7 64 bit ?????? it s like adb don t reconnnize the echo command...

i think i must stay i rom 0007   


great thanks for your help

bye


----------



## guifort (Jan 22, 2014)

jp01 said:


> yes i am in recovery with adb shell
> 
> with the cat command imy backup is ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




echo command come from phone not from adb , Maybe a /custpack in read only ? But strange?

What is the exact model of your phone ?


----------



## Benoox (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I've lost my root after firmware update 01002, can't root phone with framaroot nore king root like before. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## gregdeberg (Jan 22, 2014)

Benoox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lost my root after firmware update 01002, can't root phone with framaroot nore king root like before. Anyone have a solution?

Click to collapse



Hello 

An OTA is available ?!

Bye !


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 22, 2014)

No, alcatel wont release any update...i contact them few days ago and asked about kitkat, they dont have in plan to update our phone with newest release :\


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## jp01 (Jan 22, 2014)

guifort said:


> echo command come from phone not from adb , Maybe a /custpack in read only ? But strange?
> 
> What is the exact model of your phone ?

Click to collapse




mobile sosh - orange hyro


----------



## Benoox (Jan 22, 2014)

gregdeberg said:


> Hello
> 
> An OTA is available ?!
> 
> Bye !

Click to collapse



I am in Montenegro, i got ~200mb update a week ago, nothing major, still 4.2.2, change in build number fro 01001 to 01002 and got a couple of Telenor "Apps" which are basically bookmarks shortcuts, that's all.


----------



## scufy (Jan 22, 2014)

Benoox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lost my root after firmware update 01002, can't root phone with framaroot nore king root like before. Anyone have a solution?

Click to collapse



Try VRoot.


----------



## astaroth7 (Jan 22, 2014)

guifort said:


> ```
> For flash (You need CWM)
> 
> copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Could anyone make a step tutorial with images or even a video?  I'm a beginner and I have never used adb to flash roms. And I have to rename your rom from custpack1011Clean.img to custpack.img?

Thanks


----------



## guifort (Jan 23, 2014)

astaroth7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone make a step tutorial with images or even a video?  I'm a beginner and I have never used adb to flash roms. And I have to rename your rom from custpack1011Clean.img to custpack.img?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If I have time I will make it but I am not sure to get needed time


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys, does any one using cwm from mtkdroid tool, and can u tell me which function work and which not, mounting, wipe...?


----------



## astaroth7 (Jan 23, 2014)

guifort said:


> If I have time I will make it but I am not sure to get needed time

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks anyway


----------



## Benoox (Jan 24, 2014)

scufy said:


> Try VRoot.

Click to collapse



Successfully (re)rooted my phone with vroot, thanks a lot.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 24, 2014)

Benoox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lost my root after firmware update 01002, can't root phone with framaroot nore king root like before. Anyone have a solution?

Click to collapse



Did you update using the internal app on the phone, or using the software from the Alcatel website?


----------



## Benoox (Jan 25, 2014)

tiagojpavan said:


> Did you update using the internal app on the phone, or using the software from the Alcatel website?

Click to collapse



Phone, opened Fota and saw update. But as i sad, nothing important in update.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Jan 25, 2014)

Benoox said:


> Phone, opened Fota and saw update. But as i sad, nothing important in update.

Click to collapse



Ahh, ok. I asked because I see that on the install folder of the software from the website there's a folder called "Download", and I'm thinking if with the files stored inside this folder after an update maybe I can revive my phone, but I don't find anyone who use this software to update the phone to send me this files. :/


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 27, 2014)

Last day i put phone in bootloop using this app: ([root] live dmesg lite), so You now knows it does not work (my device is rooted, and I have latest busybox).

First I tried to flash with Mobile Upgrade S 4.0.6 but I it says Phone is already upgraded to latest firmware version, blah, blah, blah... and that wont let me flash over. Holy Storm of bullcrap!

*Is there any trick that can be used on rooted device to fool Mobile Upgrade S thinks in phone is earlier firmware version, so we can restore completely stock firmware? Best guess is editing build.prop, system.ver or custpack.ver but i don't know how Mobile Upgrade S check which firmware version is in the phone.* Maybe this sound stupid, but it is exactly how i managed to downgrade S-OFF HTC Desire S with RUU when i encountered on same problem two years ago.

Luckily for me, i managed to enter stock recovery (somehow) and phone boots back after i restored to factory settings (format data and cache). After successful boot, phone remain rooted, so I entered _[root] live dmesg lite_ and uninstalled script (restored init.rc and uninstalled whole app). So this time, i pass with minimal loses (lost only savegames).

I also have this *SP Flash Tools* from MediaTek, but can somebody make full detailed tutorial how to make backup and restore with SP Flash Tools? I found lot of videos on YouTube but they are all for other MTK SoC's. I found scatter emmc for MK6572 and made backup all NAND up to cache partition (first 721MB IMG), but i dont know what addresses should i rewrite in order to restore that image.


----------



## paradiselost28 (Jan 28, 2014)

scufy said:


> Try VRoot.

Click to collapse



Any link please ?

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




AmadeusDragos said:


> Hi! You can install ROM manager from Play Store. From that you can install CWM recovery

Click to collapse



It's as simple as this ?? Are you sure we can install CWM recovery with this phone when we are root ? There is no locked bootloader ?


----------



## scufy (Jan 28, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> Any link please ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...y-all-andriod-phone-not-metter-brand-1726731/


----------



## dusnoki (Jan 28, 2014)

*Accidentally deleted download manager*

Hey all i have a bit of a problem... i messed up a couple of things on my Alcatel OT Idol Mini (single sim version, Telenor Serbia network).

I deleted the Download Manager android app and now i can't download anything from the play store.

Also i modified the build.prop so it would be a new moto x phone (for Ingress reasons) and lost the backup when i did a factory reset to try to recover the download manager.

I can't update via the Alcatel update tool it say's i have the latest version already.

Can any1 copy the whole build.prop for Alcatel OT Idol mini 6012 single sim version here

and help me with the download manager problem somehow.

Thnx in advance


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 28, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have this backup i didn't know if you can restore it with SPFlash tools ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you upload it somewhere ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 28, 2014)

dusnoki said:


> Hey all i have a bit of a problem... i messed up a couple of things on my Alcatel OT Idol Mini (single sim version, Telenor Serbia network).
> 
> I deleted the Download Manager android app and now i can't download anything from the play store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Greetings!

Here are your filez from Telenor SRB (OT-6012X):

DownloadProvider.apk
DownloadProvider.odex
DownloadProviderUi.apk
DownloadProviderUi.odex
Push those files with android debug bridge in /system/app and set perm rw-r--r-- (POSIX: 0644)

build.prop also with android debug bridge in /custpack root, set perm rw-r--r-- (POSIX: 0644)

Warning: If you fail with build.prop (forget to set permissions i.e) your phone wont boot


I managed to extract logo.bin from OEM ROM with SP Flash Tools 3.1344.0.sn212, and to edit it with Logo Builder v. 1.4 here is screenshot.

ScreenShot

Now only need to flash part of ROM


----------



## dusnoki (Jan 29, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Here are your filez from Telenor SRB (OT-6012X):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did as you asked put the build.prop in the right folder and chmoded it now my phone won't even boot. and doesn't see it on the computer, can't log in with adb anymore. Can someone pls send me a recovery image which i can install via the recovery cause that is the only place i can enter now.

phone is only recognised via the mobile update tool (alcatel) when it's turned on or via the recovery (adb sideload) but i doubt i can do anything in the sideload section.

I managed to load adb when i rooted it with MTK droid tools then i replaced the build.prop with the one you gave me and now even on the boot up screen doesn't see the phone as connected.

Pls help me I'm desperate


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 29, 2014)

That is build.prop from my phone i am using it right now! Did you tried to edit it with windows tools (notepad, wordpad)  they can cause problems with newline characters?

EDIT:
I konw it does not have much sense, but did you tried to restart factory defaults from recovery?


----------



## dusnoki (Jan 29, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> That is build.prop from my phone i am using it right now! Did you tried to edit it with windows tools (notepad, wordpad)  they can cause problems with newline characters?
> 
> EDIT:
> I konw it does not have much sense, but did you tried to restart factory defaults from recovery?

Click to collapse



ofc i did


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## ivcha90 (Jan 29, 2014)

dusnoki said:


> ofc i did

Click to collapse



Hey brothers from serbia  can someone take backup of clean rom without system changes, root or something and upload it somewhere?


----------



## dusnoki (Jan 29, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Hey brothers from serbia  can someone take backup of clean rom without system changes, root or something and upload it somewhere?

Click to collapse



it is in the works


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 30, 2014)

Last night I managed to extract almost all images from Telenor SRB OT6012X (single SIM MK6572) using this eMMC map i found with MTK Droid Tools, After careful recalculation, my eMMC map looks like this:






So I extracted this dumps, If here is anyone interested in unlocking bootloader, custom recovery images, custom kernels or baking ROMs.

# Partition images:
Here are some images (it's all you need, the rest is system reserved, protected and should not be flashed but I can provide you any partition on demand):
preloader.bin (md5 checksum: a2bf893c835c2281c975325179492ff7)
SECCFG (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
MISC (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
EXPDB (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
MBR (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
PROTECT_S (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
PROTECT_F (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
EBR1 (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
NVRAM (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
pro_info (md5 checksum: PROTECTED)
uboot.bin (md5 checksum: 86b554a11c5f06c52cf20358aeaeb85d)
boot.img (md5 checksum: 9034968e258ef3f4cecd5fa33c1b2119)
recovery.img (md5 checksum: bd626f174ac6ebe64b51373bc272a155)
secro.img (md5 checksum: 52fbe62805f374d8f37a0a6955d02fe0)
logo.bin (md5 checksum: a79795c33e816ff62d330f40210fcb24)
custpack2.img (md5 checksum: 1167a4c6b46829ae2c0cb025b9d8c143)
mobile_info.img (md5 checksum:3d517b476445280a862486c29a8a5596 )
system.img (md5 checksum: 17d51231493a839a65a8f36c4f6ae75b)
cache.img (md5 checksum: PRIVATE)
userdata.img (md5 checksum: PRIVATE)
OTP (md5 checksum: ERROR)
BMTPOOL (md5 checksum: ERROR)


# Tools I used:
SP Flash Tool v 3.1344 (refer to: http://mtk2000.ucoz.ru/bb/?8379)
MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.txt | MT6572_Android_scatter_emmc.new.txt (eMMC Scatter for SP Flash Tools, generated form Alcatel OneTouch IDOL Mini Telenor SRB (OT-6012X) with MTK Droid Tools. Do not use NEW scatter file with SP Flash Tools v3, use regular instead)
MTK USB Drivers v0.8 (All) (refer to: http://mtk2000.ucoz.ru/bb/?8379)
Logo Builder v1.4 (refer to: https://sites.google.com/site/kadanutilities/home/logobuilder-en)

*
1ST SACRED RULE: MAKE FULL BACKUP WITH SP Flash Tools BEFORE EVEN THINK ABOUT FLASHING ANYTHING!*
* Do not flash preloader.bin unless you exactly know what you are after for! If you fail with preloader (i.e flash wrong preloader.bin), you phone will become permabrick, only hope is to find fine service with JTAG equipment and servicer who know where testpoints are, but they are very rare those days, in regular services people will prolly try to change whole MOBO at your expense.
** system.img and custpack2.img are taken from Telenor SRB ROOTED (with Farmroot 1.8.1 - boromir exploit), with latest BusyBox and all Bloatware frozen/disabled, but they can be reverted back to stock easily.
*** All those files are here only for testing/education reasons and I am not responsible in any way for damage you can cause using files/tools you found in this post.


Sorry if my English was not perfect.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 30, 2014)

beautiful post, thanks @CyberianIce


----------



## guifort (Jan 31, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> did you upload it somewhere ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No I haven't upload it for this time.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 31, 2014)

ok, no trouble, files are available now


----------



## jp01 (Jan 31, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Last night I managed to extract almost all images from Telenor SRB OT6012X (single SIM MK6572) using this eMMC map i found with MTK Droid Tools, After careful recalculation, my eMMC map looks like this:
> 
> 
> So I extracted this dumps, If here is anyone interested in unlocking bootloader, custom recovery images, custom kernels or baking ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello  
First  problem.
Hello i root my phone with eroot v1.3.4 - it’s ok root.

Before I install CWM,  when i want to apply it the OTA update from 01007 to 01011 it’s not possible i have this message after the installation begin :

Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/core.odex", "810c6530d259a00b2ca544e0fa30f239703dc91","d1569da 1b26f5a015cd86c1e28b652ccded0bf)
Upadte.zip is not correct Installation aborted

After I install CWM and it’s not possible to apply the update.
But I was able to recover the files update.zip 
Do you feel I can apply them from the recovery with install zip from sdcard ?
In the update you can find a scatter file . I don’t know if you can utilize them?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0qyk8ahk0mbr2ts/update.zip

https://www.dropbox.com/s/du7msbzp8r9jzc2/session_backup.txt


Second problem
I can’t activate in the google voice typing setting  the offline speech recognition
I have not the good line
So I have this line on another phone that is alcatel idol s (bs 472) and it s also on android 4.2.2
I don t understand why it s not possible…
Somebody have the activate offline speech recognition?   Witch version have you: 01007 or  01011 or another ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Jan 31, 2014)

Telenor SRB OT-6012X phones still have build 01001 and we don't have any OTA or other kind of updates ready so far


----------



## jp01 (Jan 31, 2014)

i am in 01007 and not in  01011  and i can t apply update

so i want to know if i can apply update from recovery ?


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Something ?*



jayfizze said:


> I used MTKDroid Tools after i rooted my device. It boots into CWM v5.5.04
> 
> This is the tutorial i used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44660171&postcount=417
> 
> I am now guessig that the only option i have is to build a rom myself ... if i do ill be sure to test and post it here.

Click to collapse



            Any news ? Do you need help ?


----------



## hotlinksxz (Feb 2, 2014)

@jayfizze Are you working in a rom? What do you plane? clean ****ty apps?, some script for better perfomance?... WORKING LED (plsplsplspls)?? :victory:


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys can someone link me to a CWM or TWRP for the 6012a? Please and thank you kindly.


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 4, 2014)

*[TUT]Increasing max loudness on MT6572*

There is a bunch of useful tutorials on 4PDA Forum, unfortunately for You, they are all in Russian. I will now try to translate one of them, and hopefully even more when i catch more free time. For this occasion i choose simplest and shortest one tutorial, which describes you how to increase loudness of your fine piece of technology 



# Adjusting Volume
(refer to this post: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=497271&view=findpost&p=25881576) Thanks to @molorick)

*Requirements*
* MTK Engeenering Mode. You can enter it by typing *#*#3646633#*#* or from app grid by downloading shortcut from Google Play Store: MTK Engeenering Mode.
* MT6572 board smartphone
* Common sense

*Procedure*

1) You can enter MTK Engeenering Mode either by typing code *#*#3646633#*#* into dialer or from app grid by tapping on MTK Engeenering Mode app. If are you using app, enter MTK Settings first, otherwise just slide to the right until tab named "Hardware Testing" appear, than tap on "Audio".

2) If You just want to increase volume of headphones, than tap on "Headset Mode", under "Type" select "Media" and enter 160 into field *Max Vol. 0~160* instead of stock value which is 148 and tap on "Set".

3) If You want to increase volume of Ringer, than tap on "LoudSpeaker Mode", under "Type" select "Ring" and enter also 160 into field *Max Vol. 0~160* instead of stock value which is 136 in this case and tap on "Set".






Perhaps if You want io increase volume of Media reproduction on phone speaker, one should do all same as for the Ringer but chose "Media" for the "Type" in "LoudSpeaker Mode" instead of "Ring", but I did not tested this. Also One can change individual value for each step of the volume sliders in very same menu (i.e to change from linear to logarithmic progression and vice versa) but I can not see why anyone would do that.

*Warning and Safety*
I am not responsible for any damage causes by using of this tutorial. Please be aware that you can burn speaker, or even damage your hearing by doing. If something goes wrong, MTK Engeenering Mode settings are restored once hard restart via recovery is done but better do not risk.


----------



## piasek13 (Feb 4, 2014)

```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```
[/QUOTE]

This toturial is working but you have to use cat /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] command instead of 
echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]. If somone have Polish language in your ROM please make a backup and upload to some server. THX I can upload backup from Ireland 3 network, but there is no Polish language aswell ver.01003


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 5, 2014)

Is someone able to compile a list of safe to remove bloatware? Please and thanks.:victory:


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 5, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> Is someone able to compile a list of safe to remove bloatware? Please and thanks.:victory:

Click to collapse



No, because BloatWare in this phone comes in many different shapes, mainly depending on carrier network, distribution zone, board or firmware version. I can provide you with list of safe-to-disable BloatWare for OT-6012X, ver 01001 Telenor SRB (because i had only this variant) but other carriers, models, variants have different BloatWare preinstalled.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Safe to remove Bloat-Ware*



stefanthehuman said:


> Is someone able to compile a list of safe to remove bloatware? Please and thanks.:victory:

Click to collapse



     Din cate am vazut , esti roman , asa ca poate esti pe ORANGE  

                    FOR ORANGE HIRO

                This is how I removed bloatware PERMANENTLY !

    WHAT YOU NEED - Root Acces  ( VROOT , FRAMAROOT , Z4ROOT  , All ROOTing programs )
                                - Clean Master  ( May be downloaded from Google Play Store for free )

      Open Clean Master , provide Root Acces , and then enter the '' Application Management '' tab , then go to system application uninstall and remove the Following :
    -Orange Cloud
    -Orange Gestures
    -Orange Antivirus
    -Orange TV Go

             Bassicaly , ALL apps that start with ORANGE  

                                                             Succes !


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 6, 2014)

Look dude, everything you can uninstall through stock Application Manager is safe to remove. For everything else you'll need rooted device and link2sd or similar app. However, I'm not suggesting uninstalling those apps but to freeze (disable) them instead. 


This is list of my Frozen (disabled) bloat apps on OT-6012X Telenor SRB Build 01001 :

ONE TOUCH Live
ONE TOUCH Center
SwiftKey (using TouchPal X instead)
Deezer
News & Weather
Maps
Google+
Picasa Uploader
Google Play Music
Google Play Games
Hangouts
Google Text-to-speech Engine
Black hole
Music Virtualisation Wallpapers
Bubbles
Phase Beam
Radio (widget)
Alcatel Help (for dumbs)
Analog clock
Music (widget)
Setup Wizard
Email (using Gmail only)
Pico TTS


But this list is result of my choice. If you prefer to using TTS services, you, normally won't disable text-to-speech services, etc.

All other apps (games like Asphalt 7 and so on) which CAN BE uninstalled without root apps are prolly safe to remove, because i uninstalled it all. Anyway, each of them will left APK on /custpack partition, and everything can be restored at will or after hard restart via stock recovery. If you also delete those APKs from custpack, I cant garantee.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> WHAT YOU NEED - Root Acces  ( VROOT , FRAMAROOT , Z4ROOT  , All ROOTing programs )
> - Clean Master  ( May be downloaded from Google Play Store for free )
> 
> Succes !

Click to collapse



there is lot of clean master on playstore

could you say me witch leanmaster is the good

tnahks


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 6, 2014)

*OK ....*



jp01 said:


> there is lot of clean master on playstore
> 
> could you say me witch leanmaster is the good
> 
> tnahks

Click to collapse



 The good one is play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard 


    I think I am going to create a Blog where I will put on ALL the informations(tutorials etc. )for Alcatel One Touch 6012 and Orange Hiro ... Any resources ?


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are some very first boot logo (one that appear right after switching phone on, *THIS IS NOT bootanimation.zip*, do not try to use as bootanimation!). Those files are for flashing with SP Flash Tools, flashing only part of ROM (logo.bin), *0x3040000 -> size_of_blocks*

Stock boot logo





logo.bin

Blue Android splash boot logo




logo.bin

Rooted anroid boot logo




logo.bin

Warning! Base logo.bin is extracted from logo.img taken from OT-6012X build 01001 and it may not work on other devices, variants and builds! Please be aware that I am not responsible in any way for any damage caused by using of this tutorial and/or files.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Full Root tutorial*

I had wroten a complete tutorial for ROOTING your device ... 

               THIS WORKED FOR ME !!!! 

                         LINK : orangehiro.blogspot.ro/


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 6, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> I had wroten a complete tutorial for ROOTING your device ...
> 
> THIS WORKED FOR ME !!!!
> 
> LINK : orangehiro.blogspot.ro/

Click to collapse



Define "complete"...




> I DON'T CARE IF YOU BRICK YOUR DEVICE ( HOWEVER THIS IS VERY UNLIKELY ) ...

Click to collapse



If one use method You described with MTK Droid Root & Tools it become much more likely. And that is only temporary root anyway, you need to push su and aux files in order to obtain permanent root.



> IF YOU KEEP SCROLLING DOWN MEANS THAT YOU KNOW YOUR WARRANTY WILL VOID , BUT YOU CAN FIX IT BY FACTORY RESET

Click to collapse



No, I dont think so. Factory reset will not remove su files, it will only erase /data and /cache, but no /system or /custpack will be changed, therefore root remains after hard restart, I personally tested and can confirm that.


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

So with the steps and backup provided in the first post I can update my rooted 6010a no problems?


----------



## jp01 (Feb 7, 2014)

piasek13 said:


> ```
> For flash (You need CWM)
> 
> copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/
> ...

Click to collapse



This toturial is working but you have to use cat /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] command instead of 
echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]. If somone have Polish language in your ROM please make a backup and upload to some server. THX I can upload backup from Ireland 3 network, but there is no Polish language aswell ver.01003[/QUOTE]

i confirm it s ok like this cat /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] for restore

 i am now in 1011

 thanks


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

*ok ....*



CyberianIce said:


> Define "complete"...
> 
> 
> If one use method You described with MTK Droid Root & Tools it become much more likely. And that is only temporary root anyway, you need to push su and aux files in order to obtain permanent root.
> ...

Click to collapse



   Okay ... I've tried factory reset and it worked :| Different Phones maybe ? I will modify the post althrough   Thanks


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

jp01 said:


> This toturial is working but you have to use cat /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] command instead of
> echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]. If somone have Polish language in your ROM please make a backup and upload to some server. THX I can upload backup from Ireland 3 network, but there is no Polish language aswell ver.01003

Click to collapse



i confirm it s ok like this cat /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected] for restore

 i am now in 1011

 thanks[/QUOTE]

So it should be renamed? (the custpack)


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Blog Updated*

The blog is UPDATED now , and I think its all right  
                 Right now there is only one post ( HOW TO ROOT YOUR DEVICE) but I promise I will post more !

                        LINK : orangehiro.blogspot.ro/

                                                                 Thank You and please tell me what I should improve ....


----------



## piasek13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here is backup from Ireland 3 network  
mediafire.com/download/s8yo4lzygrtkmkt/backup.zip 
Software version 01003 OT-6012X
And i'm still waiting for backup with Polish language.


----------



## astaroth7 (Feb 7, 2014)

piasek13 said:


> Here is backup from Ireland 3 network
> mediafire.com/download/s8yo4lzygrtkmkt/backup.zip
> Software version 01003 OT-6012X
> And i'm still waiting for backup with Polish language.

Click to collapse



How can I install this backup?


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can someone read me values from sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj and sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree, this is for users that have only rooted device, no for other who apply any ram tweak. thanks


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

Upon updating my 6010a to the backup in the first post I can not connect to lte.
Any fixes or can anyone pull the radio from the stock rom?
Thanks


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Can someone read me values from sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj and sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree, this is for users that have only rooted device, no for other who apply any ram tweak. thanks

Click to collapse



      For Orange Hiro build 1.0.1.0 ( Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini ) 

        sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj         -    0 , 1 , 2 , 4 , 9 , 15            

        sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree   -    4659 , 6118 , 7577 , 9625 , 11084 , 13414

                                                                           Your Welcome !


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks bro, mine adj are same, but i set minfree to larger, to get more free ram


----------



## Candiety (Feb 7, 2014)

Ello, I was wondering if anybody could help me out. I want to install CWM so I can root this... but it requires root. Any ideas?


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

*LOL*



ivcha90 said:


> Thanks bro, mine adj are same, but i set minfree to larger, to get more free ram

Click to collapse



                 I want to get more free RAM too ... Could you tell me how , please ????


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 7, 2014)

*[APP]Extend Notification LED on MTK*

Few people asked if it's possible to make notification LED works also for 3rd party apps like WhatsApp, Viber etc. Well, as far as I know - no. But, here is workaround which allows one to utilize button backlight as notification light;

I found this useful APK specially designed to work with any MTK SoC-s which can extend LED notifications from various apps to hardware keys backlight to. It is good because can be used as Accessibility service for Viber, WhatsApp, etc. (refer to this page: http://fvicente.es/wordpress/led-de-notificacion-para-telefonos-mtk-notification-led-on-mtk-phones/) thanks to @franfj

Screenshots:








Latest release: MTKButtonLed 0.0.4.0.apk. For other or older visit referrer page (Spanish). 

*** This app works only with rooted devices. Tested and works fine on OT-6012X Telenor SRB Build 01001. Have fun!


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> I want to get more free RAM too ... Could you tell me how , please ????

Click to collapse



Yeah no problem, first u need to patch services with jar tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914159
next u need to download minfreemanager from google store, and i will tell u best working values for minfree. If u prefer init.d script i will send u my script for ram optimaze


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Yes , Sir*



Candiety said:


> Ello, I was wondering if anybody could help me out. I want to install CWM so I can root this... but it requires root. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



    Yes sir , I wrote a tutorial here , with all the things you need  http://orangehiro.blogspot.ro


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Why CWM, we need TWRP, coz cwm cant backup custompack.img... :\ so it useless for us


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Candiety (Feb 7, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Yes sir , I wrote a tutorial here , with all the things you need  http://orangehiro.blogspot.ro

Click to collapse



But what do you make about the fact that vroot potentially contains malware?

Thanks btw! But I'm trying to avoid vroot and kingroot at the moment.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516942


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

Candiety said:


> But what do you make about the fact that vroot potentially contains malware?
> 
> Thanks btw! But I'm trying to avoid vroot and kingroot at the moment.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516942

Click to collapse



Than use frameroot 1.7.1, or use MTK tools to root...i root via mtk


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 7, 2014)

Candiety said:


> But what do you make about the fact that vroot potentially contains malware?
> 
> Thanks btw! But I'm trying to avoid vroot and kingroot at the moment.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516942

Click to collapse



It's not malware, it's just common android exploit which allows you to root device. Some A/V detect that as potentially malware. ESET Nod32 AntiVirus detect same potential malware in MTKDroid Root & Tools... That is why one need to disable A/W and FireWall when flashing devices.


@ivcha90
There is TWRP for OT-6012X which should work with /custpack on 4PDA forum, but I did not test it. However there is only recovery.img, and I do not know if it needs patched boot.img to work (like CWM) or not. Take a closer look at this posts


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> It's not malware, it's just common android exploit which allows you to root device. Some A/V detect that as potentially malware. ESET Nod32 AntiVirus detect same potential malware in MTKDroid Root & Tools... That is why one need to disable A/W and FireWall when flashing devices.
> 
> 
> @ivcha90
> There is TWRP for OT-6012X which should work with /custpack on 4PDA forum, but I did not test it. However there is only recovery.img, and I do not know if it needs patched boot.img to work (like CWM) or not. Take a closer look at this posts

Click to collapse



Can u download and send me coz i cant download it :\


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

Can anybody help me with LTE not working once updating to the backup in the first post?


----------



## Candiety (Feb 7, 2014)

*ipfunoep 436*



CyberianIce said:


> It's not malware, it's just common android exploit which allows you to root device. Some A/V detect that as potentially malware. ESET Nod32 AntiVirus detect same potential malware in MTKDroid Root & Tools... That is why one need to disable A/W and FireWall when flashing devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's good to know. Is there any in particular that you would recommend out of the two?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 7, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Can u download and send me coz i cant download it :\

Click to collapse



No problem bro, (one must be registered on 4PDA to be able to use downlaods). Here is it:



			
				4PDA said:
			
		

> TWRP Recovey 2.4.1.0 (Bacup custpack)
> recovery_TWRP_2.4.1.0_6012X.img

Click to collapse



 But I repeat, I don't know if it require modified boot.img to work or not. I guess it's taken from russian OT-6012X.

@Candiety
If you mean for rooting I would always give chance to Framaroot because it is safest and simplest known method to me, it will search for all availible exploits and it is reversable. But if Framaroot won't work, than I don't know. Farmaroot will use Boromir exploit for rooting but recent release can also use Barahir which is common on MTK SoC


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> No problem bro, (one must be registered on 4PDA to be able to use downlaods). Here is it:
> 
> But I repeat, I don't know if it require modified boot.img to work or not. I guess it's taken from russian OT-6012X.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IT WORKS!


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 7, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> IT WORKS!

Click to collapse



Sh*t on me!!! 

Flashed with SP Flash Tools? Did You test all features? Can you write more about what works and what not?


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Sh*t on me!!!
> 
> Flashed with SP Flash Tools? Did You test all features? Can you write more about what works and what not?

Click to collapse



It flashes and backs up. I used Mobile Uncle to flash the recovery :laugh:


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 7, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> It flashes and backs up. I used Mobile Uncle to flash the recovery :laugh:

Click to collapse



Oh, great, but you may wrote what device, variant, operator, build number, firmware versions... Just go to settings>about and make screenshot (by pressing volume down and power at same time) to make that easy


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Oh, great, but you may wrote what device, variant, operator, build number, firmware versions... Just go to settings>about and make screenshot (by pressing volume down and power at same time) to make that easy

Click to collapse



Here you are sir!


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 8, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> Here you are sir!

Click to collapse



Excellent, thanks! So now its confirmed to work on both 01011 and on my 01001 which means it should also works on all board between 01001 ~ 01011 which means all OT-6012X known to this day!

*For devices on 01011: if your device revert back to stock recovery after each reboot you need to RENAME (or move or delete) file /system/recovery-from-boot.p*

If someone have dual SIM idol MINI and want to try TWRP i can provide recovery for OT-6012D to.

Template (update-binary) is taken from 01011 OTA: update.zip. (for creating future update.zip for TWRP)

Here is screenshot (RAW Framebuffer taken via ADB and converted to JPEG):


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 8, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Excellent, thanks! So now its confirmed to work on both 01011 and on my 01001 which means it should also works on all board between 01001 ~ 01011 which means all OT-6012X known to this day!
> 
> If someone have dual SIM idol MINI and want to try TWRP i can provide recovery for OT-6012D to.

Click to collapse



Great.. The progress to some custom roms is slowly looking good.


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 8, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> Great.. The progress to some custom roms is slowly looking good.

Click to collapse



However, we are still far away from working CyanogenMOD... After my exam schedule ends in late February, I will give it more time to compile kernel from scratch (alcatel sources) but with OC capability, more governors and I/O schedulers. I think this phone may perform way better with smartassV2 or interactive!

Meanwhile, anyone should feel free to cook their own custom ROMs! Just target it to be lightweight, simple, fast, responsive, debloated, with common tools and performance fixes preinstalled and you cant miss  Cheers!


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 8, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> However, we are still far away from working CyanogenMOD... After my exam schedule ends in late February, I will give it more time to compile kernel from scratch (alcatel sources) but with OC capability, more governors and I/O schedulers. I think this phone may perform way better with smartassV2 or interactive!
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone should feel free to cook their own custom ROMs! Just target it to be lightweight, simple, fast, responsive, debloated, with common tools and performance fixes preinstalled and you cant miss  Cheers!

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me, good luck on your finals brother!


----------



## hotlinksxz (Feb 8, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Few people asked if it's possible to make notification LED works also for 3rd party apps like WhatsApp, Viber etc. Well, as far as I know - no. But, here is workaround which allows one to utilize button backlight as notification light;
> 
> I found this useful APK specially designed to work with any MTK SoC-s which can extend LED notifications from various apps to hardware keys backlight to. It is good because can be used as Accessibility service for Viber, WhatsApp, etc. (refer to this page: http://fvicente.es/wordpress/led-de-notificacion-para-telefonos-mtk-notification-led-on-mtk-phones/) thanks to @franfj
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!! 
Donwloading now 
Any news of some rom?


----------



## granjator (Feb 8, 2014)

*Hello, I need help*

Hello, I need help, I have a 6012X alcatel and after installing Chainfire 3d phone does not turn on. 
It is constantly on the logo alcatel one touch. 
The phone is rooted. 
The phone does not have cwm installed. 
Please I need help, how I can I install a factory rom? 
If I enter the recovery brings the mobile manufactures.
thank you very much


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 8, 2014)

*UPDATE*

Just UPDATED the Blog 
 -NEW TUTORIAL

         LINK : http://orangehiro.blogspot.ro 

    If you find any mistakes , please QUOTE this post , so I can correct it .

                                    Thank you , 
                                             Serb Sergiu


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 8, 2014)

*reserved*

That recovery dont make /custpack backup or restore therefore is useless for Alcatel (and other jrd classes). I am working right now on porting full working CWM which will able to make full backup/restore/update... Patience please!



			
				granjator said:
			
		

> Hello, I need help, I have a 6012X alcatel and after installing Chainfire 3d phone does not turn on.
> It is constantly on the logo alcatel one touch.
> The phone is rooted.
> The phone does not have cwm installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Chainfire 3D is for Adreno GPU, not for mali-400. You prolly cant install stock ROM any longer (Mobile Upgrade S 4.0.6 wont let you downgrade firmware). Did you tired to enter stock recovery (press volume+ and power) and restore factory defaults. Soon after initial boot uninstall chainfire 3D and all libs...


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## ssmartt100 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello I have an Orange Hiro (Alcatel Idol Mini Rebranded) and today i wanted to do a hard reset. I did and let my phone on the desk. When I came back it was performing some kind of tests ( camera, gps, bluetooth, touchscreen) ALCATEL MOBILE PHONES CALIFORNIA MMITEST SWN:CAJ-0

             All tests are ok but I cannot close that program (JRD MMI TEST) and cannot do full reset with buttons, does not entering booting mode. All he do is restarting (and entering that crappy MMITEST) even when i click shut down from menu.

 Could somebody tell me why my telephone choose to have that test ? Is that test in booting menu ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 8, 2014)

*[RECOVERY]TWRP for OT-6012X*

Today I made this recovery image, based on stock TWRP, but now backup wokrs for /system, /data, /custpack, /cache and other partitions. I need more testing and work (must remap emmc to sdcard in fstab, because recovery thinks an external sd is internam memory, no big deal but annoing), but from this day ima go vacation few days... Cya in few days ppl...

---
Download: TWRP Recovery for 6012X Please report bugs and problems in order to improve future releases!
---
Flash with mobileuncle mtk tools directly from phone or via SP Flash Tools preloader...

Im not responsible to any damage caused by use of this file/tutorials...

---
--
-


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 9, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LTE doesn't work on Fido in Canada after restoring to your backup.. Any fixes anyone?


----------



## ssmartt100 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I flash your rom to my orange hiro ? is compatible ?


----------



## granjator (Feb 9, 2014)

*cyberianlcer thanks for your help*



CyberianIce said:


> That recovery dont make /custpack backup or restore therefore is useless for Alcatel (and other jrd classes). I am working right now on porting full working CWM which will able to make full backup/restore/update... Patience please!
> 
> 
> Chainfire 3D is for Adreno GPU, not for mali-400. You prolly cant install stock ROM any longer (Mobile Upgrade S 4.0.6 wont let you downgrade firmware). Did you tired to enter stock recovery (press volume+ and power) and restore factory defaults. Soon after initial boot uninstall chainfire 3D and all libs...

Click to collapse



I went into recovery mode and I restarted the mobile factory, but it does not pass the logo alcatel.
I've noticed with the program kingo who my phone now that is not root. (Now kingo does not allow do root).
When I try to fix it with mobile upgrade s 4.0.6 will not let me.
How I can do?:crying:
I found this rom do you think I can run? Do you know how to install it?
OT_6012X_20131213.tar.xz  I'm sorry but I can not put the link
I'm sorry but I can not put the link. 
If you google (alcatel - Browse Files at SourceForge.net) appears
thank you very much for your help


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 9, 2014)

granjator said:


> I went into recovery mode and I restarted the mobile factory, but it does not pass the logo alcatel.
> I've noticed with the program kingo who my phone now that is not root. (Now kingo does not allow do root).
> When I try to fix it with mobile upgrade s 4.0.6 will not let me.
> How I can do?:crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



To bad for you didn't install custom recovery for backup/restore and adb! Now think how to flash TWRP or to make adb work to uninstall chainfire 3D via ADB or otherwise you must restore with SP Flash Tools to an earlier backup if you have any.


----------



## Candiety (Feb 9, 2014)

It's good to see that people are making progress with a custom ROM for this phone.

It's a good little handset for the price.


----------



## tiagojpavan (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys. 

Someone here knows where can I find any OTA update for this phone to download? 
Mine isn't booting. well, it's booting, but freezing at Orange logo. -_-'''
 I try to change the phone with mobile operator for a new one using waranty, but I'm now waiting over a month and that bastards haven't send me the new one yet, so I'll try something I see over the internet. I'll try to install some update over stock recovery using the ABD Sideload function.
So, if anyone here knows where can I find a OTA update for this phone, please, post me a link here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guifort (Feb 11, 2014)

ssmartt100 said:


> Can I flash your rom to my orange hiro ? is compatible ?

Click to collapse



Yes it's the same in my phone I have found Orange Hiro name.

For LTE ? This phone doesn't support LTE only H+ 21M


----------



## guifort (Feb 11, 2014)

tiagojpavan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Someone here knows where can I find any OTA update for this phone to download?
> Mine isn't booting. well, it's booting, but freezing at Orange logo. -_-'''
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the only way to get an OTA update is an update from an older phone with Alcatel update tools and check in /download folder.


Did you try to get adb shell from recovery ?


----------



## guifort (Feb 11, 2014)

granjator said:


> I went into recovery mode and I restarted the mobile factory, but it does not pass the logo alcatel.
> I've noticed with the program kingo who my phone now that is not root. (Now kingo does not allow do root).
> When I try to fix it with mobile upgrade s 4.0.6 will not let me.
> How I can do?:crying:
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,

If it's the same file as I have download ,this is the source code from Alcatel not a ROM


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 11, 2014)

*[recovery]twrt 2.4.1.0 [fixed]*

Patched boot.img and recovery.img for Alcatel OT-6012X

* Fixed zip installation
* Fixed backup / restore (working /custpack)

[RECOVERY]TWRP 2.4.1.0 [FIXED]


Flash recovery.img and boot.img with MTKDroid Root & Tools or SP Flash Tools.


----------



## guifort (Feb 12, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Patched boot.img and recovery.img for Alcatel OT-6012X
> 
> * Fixed zip installation
> * Fixed backup / restore (working /custpack)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I just try yout fixed TWRP it's work.

I have not flash my boot.img but after installation with MTKDroid in root mode it's OK.


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 12, 2014)

If ro.security=0 in your device it is Ok, but if ro.security=1 (in default.prop for boot.img) than you must flash patched bootin order adb to work.


----------



## tomgreen99 (Feb 13, 2014)

*looking for firmware!*

Rooted, all good and fine, deleted a few too many apps.  Was working fine until I noticed (oddly enough) candy crush wouldn't launch, then a few other apps.  Tried a factory reset, now worse off.  For some reason the buttons aren't functioning on longpress.  Can someone please point me towards the firmware files, and if possible simple instructions? :good:


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 13, 2014)

Did you disabled google search?


Meanwhile in Serbia:
Here are MOD for disabling journaling on android EXT4 filesystems adapted to serve our phones now (with custpack). We do that in order to improve overall filesystem performance and gain few points more in benchmark tests. Just install Journaling_DISABLER.zip from attachment via TWRP to apply this MOD or Journaling_ENABLER.zip to restore back to original settings.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 14, 2014)

hello i have rom with cwm

how  i can  install TWRP at the place of CWM ?

thanks


----------



## meso87 (Feb 14, 2014)

I would like to do that, too. Any tutorial? 

Послато са ONE TOUCH 6012X уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 14, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello i have rom with cwm
> 
> how  i can  install TWRP at the place of CWM ?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse





meso87 said:


> I would like to do that, too. Any tutorial?
> 
> Послато са ONE TOUCH 6012X уз помоћ Тапатока

Click to collapse



Download twrp fixed, and put that recovery.img to sd card (root dir), download mobileuncle from google store, open it and select recovery update, select that file from sd, that file if is on sd card will be first in the list, click yes and thats it, u now have fully working twrp


----------



## meso87 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ty, i will try later 

Послато са ONE TOUCH 6012X уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## jp01 (Feb 14, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Download twrp fixed, and put that recovery.img to sd card (root dir), download mobileuncle from google store, open it and select recovery update, select that file from sd, that file if is on sd card will be first in the list, click yes and thats it, u now have fully working twrp

Click to collapse





ok thanks

witch difference betwin CWM and TWRP

is it possible to make a complete backup with TWRP ?
thanks


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cwm cant make backup of our rom completly, coz custpack partition, so twrp recovery is best for us, and full working


----------



## jp01 (Feb 14, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Download twrp fixed, and put that recovery.img to sd card (root dir), download mobileuncle from google store, open it and select recovery update, select that file from sd, that file if is on sd card will be first in the list, click yes and thats it, u now have fully working twrp

Click to collapse



ok i install it

all perfect

thanks

bye


----------



## meso87 (Feb 14, 2014)

same here, instaled it via mobileuncle, i instaled only recovery_TWRP_FIX.img and did not instaled boot.img... is that gonna be a problem?

tnx btw


----------



## Arturhash (Feb 14, 2014)

*Can anyone confirm?!*

Hello!

Can anyone confirm that this" http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/pro...0131213.tar.xz "is the original alcatel rom for this phone and if it's the case can one flash it?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## stefanthehuman (Feb 14, 2014)

Arturhash said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this" http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/pro...0131213.tar.xz "is the original alcatel rom for this phone and if it's the case can one flash it?
> 
> Thanks and regards.

Click to collapse



Want to retry the link please?


----------



## tiagojpavan (Feb 14, 2014)

Arturhash said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this" http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/pro...0131213.tar.xz "is the original alcatel rom for this phone and if it's the case can one flash it?
> 
> Thanks and regards.

Click to collapse



I have this here. Isn't The ROM. It's the source.


----------



## Arturhash (Feb 15, 2014)

I uploaded it....

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9BvM17agEHZzBPcVBXT2Rudzg/edit?usp=sharing

What is the diference between the rom and the source?


----------



## tiagojpavan (Feb 15, 2014)

Arturhash said:


> I uploaded it....
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-9BvM17agEHZzBPcVBXT2Rudzg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> What is the diference between the rom and the source?

Click to collapse



Well, source is the code used or compiled to make the ROM. Or this is what I think. :/


----------



## Arturhash (Feb 15, 2014)

Well if you got the source code hence you've got the rom right? or what does it take to transform one into another?

Thanks for replies.

Regards


----------



## tiagojpavan (Feb 15, 2014)

Arturhash said:


> Well if you got the source code hence you've got the rom right? or what does it take to transform one into another?
> 
> Thanks for replies.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



You will need to compile the source to make a ROM, I supose. But I don't know how to do this. :/


----------



## Arturhash (Feb 15, 2014)

Found a DIY. It's doable but it's a time consuming process, in adition if i was to do it i would not understand a bit of what i'd done 

Don't know if i can do this (if not please erase it or tell me to do it) but here's a link for the DIY  http://www.techlila.com/compile-android-rom-from-source-code/


----------



## tiagojpavan (Feb 16, 2014)

OK Guys, let's see...

I'll REALLY apreciate any help on flash some recovery or new rom on my phone using FastBoot mode. 
I don't know how, but I managed to get it into FastBoot mode, and I'm trying to learn how to use this while the phone stay all the time connected to my PC do not get out of battery and loose the FastBoot mode. lol

Anyone, PLEASE, give me hand on this?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pevzz (Feb 17, 2014)

*Alcatel Idol Mini (OT-6012)*

Acatel Idol Mini
Also known as Alcatel OT-6012X, Alcatel OT-6012A, Alcatel OT-6012W.
Available as Alcatel OT-6012D, Alcatel OT-6012E with dual SIM card support.... Available @ CSM Arena


----------



## scufy (Feb 17, 2014)

pevzz said:


> Acatel Idol Mini
> Also known as Alcatel OT-6012X, Alcatel OT-6012A, Alcatel OT-6012W.
> Available as Alcatel OT-6012D, Alcatel OT-6012E with dual SIM card support.... Available @ CSM Arena

Click to collapse



And...!?


----------



## jp01 (Feb 17, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> To bad for you didn't install custom recovery for backup/restore and adb! Now think how to flash TWRP or to make adb work to uninstall chainfire 3D via ADB or otherwise you must restore with SP Flash Tools to an earlier backup if you have any.

Click to collapse



i have a problem

when i start my phone , afeter the boot animation , it does not pass the image  sosh par orange...

i can t boot in TWRP...

but i have backup in YWRP on my sdcard

do you think i can restore it with sp flashtool ?

have you a tuto for  i restore with sp flash tool

ok i arrived to reinstal twrp and i can retore my backup


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 17, 2014)

jp01 said:


> i have a problem
> 
> when i start my phone , afeter the boot animation , it does not pass the image  sosh par orange...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no

If you cant enter recovery (i.e because of bootloop) just follow this steps:

1. Press and hold power button and vol - button together and keep pressed. After 8 sec (when phone turns off) release power button but keep pressed volume - for few seconds more, than release it. Now your phone should stay off. 

2. Connect to USB and wait for charging battery few seconds than unplug USB.

3. Now (from off state) press power and volume + button at very same time, and after phone turns on release power but keep volume + pressed untill TWRP load than restore nand backup.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 17, 2014)

it s ok thanks


----------



## punkJD (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there any custom ROM for this device?

Enviado do meu Nexus 7 através de Tapatalk


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

Is there any way to uninstall TWRP, because i can't install the new firmware 1015 update.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 20, 2014)

I doubt it has something to do with TWRP, but you can flash stock recovery via mobileuncle tools (if you have any backup of your own, if that is not case, try download from my earlier post but we have differwnt builds)


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I doubt it has something to do with TWRP, but you can flash stock recovery via mobileuncle tools (if you have any backup of your own, if that is not case, try download from my earlier post but we have differwnt builds)

Click to collapse



A factory reset is an solution?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 20, 2014)

No. Recovery will survive factory restart, and must be flashed if you want  to return to stock. But tell me why do you mean recovery is related with OTA update in some way? It's not logical at all...

Down in Attachment you will find stock recovery image from 01001 (initial Telenor SRB build). Download mobileuncle tools and flash this stock recovery, than try to upgrade but i doubt if it helps.


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

Is not from TWRP, i install recovery stock and the same error on flashing the update. After installing 30-40% , update stop and say "the update.zip is not valid" i try for 4-5 time to downlod and install but the same result. No problem , no update to 1015.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 20, 2014)

hello

 today in France i have a new update from 01011 to 01015

i have charge it but i don t apply them because i don t know if i can apply it with my phonebecause it is  root and TWRP recovery

but i am afraid lo loose the root and the TWRP 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0qyk8ahk0mbr2ts/update.zip

https://www.dropbox.com/s/du7msbzp8r9jzc2/session_backup.txt


this the link of this update.zip



if you want to see them 

do you think i can apply them directly from the recovery ?


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 20, 2014)

scufy said:


> Is not from TWRP, i install recovery stock and the same error on flashing the update. After installing 30-40% , update stop and say "the update.zip is not valid" i try for 4-5 time to downlod and install but the same result. No problem , no update to 1015.

Click to collapse



unroot temporary, with frameroot i think that will fix problem. let us know, and tell us whats new in update 

edit:
I downloaded update.zip and i thinks that can be flashed via recovery, without problem, script auto maunt sys and custpack


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes you  can apply them directly from the recovery, butt after this your phone will not be rooted. You will have to root again.


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 20, 2014)

scufy said:


> Yes you  can apply them directly from the recovery, butt after this your phone will not be rooted. You will have to root again.

Click to collapse



so what? Rooting is job for few minuts, i dont see that like a problem


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> unroot temporary, with frameroot i think that will fix problem. let us know, and tell us whats new in update
> 
> edit:
> I downloaded update.zip and i thinks that can be flashed via recovery, without problem, script auto maunt sys and custpack

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter if are root or unroot, some friends flash the update on rooted phones, works, butt lost the root.


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 20, 2014)

scufy said:


> It doesn't matter if are root or unroot, some friends flash the update on rooted phones, works, butt lost the root.

Click to collapse



and what they say, is that new andorid version or just minor update  and what is new?


----------



## scufy (Feb 20, 2014)

Not to much, many updates for old apk and new : Velvet, and PlusOne
Not a major Android version. You can open the Update.zip and see the app and custpak.


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello
> 
> today in France i have a new update from 01011 to 01015
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked update.zip it can be installed on many ways: It may be sideloaded via adb directly or recovery, direct from stock or twrp recovery, or from storage fw update, or even from fastboot in case you have my modified adb driver... You should try with TWRP or via adb in recovery if your kernel is patched. If if fail, paste recovery.log here so we can find mismatch app hashes and try to fix them but thah can be hell of a job... In the other hand, after this update you loose root and TWRP. If you want TWRP work with this update you may consider renaming or deleting that /system/recovery/recoveru-from-boot.p And there is a bonus, you can modify install-recovery.sh for trigger to run init.d scripts as it will be unneeded once you install twrp. Whatever you choose make full backup before doing anything.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Good news folks !!! Orange Hiro Romania has a update from 1010 to 1015 and it is 95 MB !!! I think its something major. I'll frash it in 5 hrs ...


----------



## scufy (Feb 21, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Good news folks !!! Orange Hiro Romania has a update from 1010 to 1015 and it is 95 MB !!! I think its something major. I'll frash it in 5 hrs ...

Click to collapse



Is not a major android update, just minor updates and many ringtones and another bloatwares.Some say after update baterry  lost 20% life.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 21, 2014)

i apply the new update.zip from TWRP

it seems that all is ok . after reboot my phone is not rooted and i have the original recovery

but at the starting it say me that i am always in 01011  and not in 01015 ???

i think the update is not apply . how can i see if it s realy appli or not ?



somebody can post a full backup 01015 with TWRP  please


thanks


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> i apply the new update.zip from TWRP
> 
> it seems that all is ok . after reboot my phone is not rooted and i have the original recovery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



`
Did u maunt, system, data, cache in twrp? And did u lost data and get factory reset?


----------



## jp01 (Feb 21, 2014)

sorry the first time i put the old update.zip 01011

when  i put the last update.zip 01015 and i try to flash it with TWRP  i have this message :

E: unable to munt /emmc during GUI strating
E: unable to mount /emmc when trying to read sett
Installing ' /sdcard/update.zip'...
checking for md5 files
verifying current system
assert failed : apply_patch_check("/cuspack/app/
E:Error in /sdcard/update.zip (status 7)
error flashing zip '/sdcar/update.zip
updating partition details....


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> sorry the first time i put the old update.zip 01011
> 
> when  i put the last update.zip 01015 and i try to flash it with TWRP  i have this message :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u have fixed twrp or the old one? if u have fixed, then try to flash stock recovery via mobileuncle and then flash it from stock


----------



## jp01 (Feb 21, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Do u have fixed twrp or the old one?

Click to collapse



i dont know what is it ?


----------



## wiwis501 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Problem*

Hi guys. I have a OT-6012x. It is rooted, busybox and cwm installed.  I installed xposed (great error), but when i rebooted the phone it stacked at bootloop. I managed to enter in recovery and restore system. It starts, but too many functions doesnt work at all, as home button, volume, some configuration, programs... I restores app_process.orig from system/bin but phone stays as I described. I have tried to install upgrade.zip from recovery but doesn´t work. It says

assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "orange/California/California:4.2.2/JDQ39/vCAM-0:user/release-keys ║           file_getprop("system/build.prop", ro.build.fingerprint") == "orange/California/California:4.2.2/JDQvCAT-0:user/release-keys"

Error in /sdcard/update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted

Anyone knows some solution to restore phone ??

THANKSSSS!!!!!


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## jp01 (Feb 21, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Do u have fixed twrp or the old one? if u have fixed, then try to flash stock recovery via mobileuncle and then flash it from stock

Click to collapse




wher i can find stock recovery and how i flsh it with mobileuncle ?

thanks


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> wher i can find stock recovery and how i flsh it with mobileuncle ?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Stock recovery u can find in pervious page, post by cyberianice, he attached img file of stock recovery, install mobileuncle, then update recovery, and select that file (perviusly u must put that recovery in root of sdcard, else app cant see img)


----------



## schlunk (Feb 21, 2014)

is there some pure android version for the phone, without the bloat?
i already got 65% memory usage, after booting.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

*GOOD NEWS*

Another good news ( especially for Orange Hiro Users ) I just found the STOCK ROM for it Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini  ... 
   I will try to flash it !

       LINK : https://www.dropbox.com/s/4msrol9t5qod454/ROM_0.rar

   UPDATE : My fault , this is for Alcatel OT-6040 ...


----------



## Candiety (Feb 21, 2014)

Is anybody using themer with this phone, and if so, can you see the latest themes? The latest theme I can see is "city", which is from a few months back. I'm just wondering if there is some kind of incompatibility issue.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 21, 2014)

scufy said:


> Is not from TWRP, i install recovery stock and the same error on flashing the update. After installing 30-40% , update stop and say "the update.zip is not valid" i try for 4-5 time to downlod and install but the same result. No problem , no update to 1015.

Click to collapse



hello 

could you finaly install the 01015 update because me too i can t install this update ?

how you installl them

thanks


----------



## hotlinksxz (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey, i'm having a very big trouble with the phone D:
I can't call or receive calls, appears a message ''call conditionaled'' or something like that. It works everything fine just that problem.
I tried all and i cant fix it... When i try to enter in Call menu ''Problem with sim or net'' And i can't enter...
And if i change to my old phone (Lumia 710) the sim works fine and i can call... Can anyone help me?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 21, 2014)

Correct, 01015 it is not major update, its just bloatware update from 01011 with few new tricks to make root, recovery and kernel change harder. I would avoid all that sh**ty updates that comes from operators. Only android system upgrade are velcome.


About error (Status 7)
Errors you got comes because some system file is modified (build.prop, framework, or anything on system and custpack) You can install this update only if you return all modified apps to stock. Easiest way is to flash stock custpack, system, boot and recovery. I told you every time you make some change to make backup.

About Themer
First time i tried it (month ago) it refused to work, but latest release works just as fine as on SGS3.


----------



## scufy (Feb 21, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello
> 
> could you finaly install the 01015 update because me too i can t install this update ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i haven't succes to install 1015, and now i really don't want to install it.

Have someone a boot animation to change the Orange one?


----------



## christian93 (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a back-up or can do one on Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 6012D model? Or at elast do you think is posible to use a back up for that model to use 6012x one? or would it be possible to use other phone firmware if it has the same mtk processor? Because there are ohter phones with mediatek mt6572  and there are other phones with same specifications.What do you think?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 22, 2014)

christian93 said:


> Does anyone have a back-up or can do one on Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 6012D model? Or at elast do you think is posible to use a back up for that model to use 6012x one? or would it be possible to use other phone firmware if it has the same mtk processor? Because there are ohter phones with mediatek mt6572  and there are other phones with same specifications.What do you think?

Click to collapse



No, you must port them first in order to make work, and even then it may be buggy.

Here is backup of russian 6012D -> http://yadi.sk/d/pRNKN9nADtgLS Don't flash protect_f, protect_s, nvram and other partitions, just boot, system, custpack, recovery and other android-related partitions in order to avoid SIM lock or IMEI collision.

_Meanwhile in Serbia:_
I made few modifications for our TWRP to make this more compatibile.

Added reboot bootloader in reboot menu (this is so far best way for entering fastboot from soft brick state)
Added checkbox for mounting/unmounting /custpack (some scripts will need this when we port them for Alcatel JRD)
Added Format /custpack in Wipe menu

People who already have patched boot.img need to install just recovery_TWRP_FIX.img from archive attached below.

>>> Download Fixed FastBoot drivers from here <<<  (manual installation is required, chose google fastboot i-face and ignore driver signing warning)
>>> Download recovery.rar from here <<<


----------



## paul.d051990 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Please post tutorial!*



CyberianIce said:


> No, you must port them first in order to make work, and even then it may be buggy.
> 
> Here is backup of russian 6012D -> http://yadi.sk/d/pRNKN9nADtgLS Don't flash protect_f, protect_s, nvram and other partitions, just boot, system, custpack, recovery and other android-related partitions in order to avoid SIM lock or IMEI collision.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please be so kind as to post a tutorial on how to install TWRP on alcatel idol mini 6012X, because I can't find the tutorial anywhere.


----------



## zek0509 (Feb 22, 2014)

*HELLPPPPP!!!*

Hello! I have my Alcatel ON mini dualsim,

Can someone help to back up its rom and do what are you doing in your phone?

its already rooted via framaroot.

Thank you!!!!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jp01 (Feb 22, 2014)

scufy said:


> No i haven't succes to install 1015, and now i really don't want to install it.
> 
> Have someone a boot animation to change the Orange one?

Click to collapse



why now you d ont want to install it ?

Have someone a boot animation to change the Orange one?  no and i don t know if it s possible

sorry


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 22, 2014)

paul.d051990 said:


> Please be so kind as to post a tutorial on how to install TWRP on alcatel idol mini 6012X, because I can't find the tutorial anywhere.

Click to collapse



If your device is rooted you can install recovery and kernel from MTKDroid Root & Tools but there are other ways to (from mobileuncle app you can install just twrp, or from fastboot or sp flash...) I will post tutorial once I made it but i have no free time until monday 22h CET


----------



## scufy (Feb 22, 2014)

jp01 said:


> why now you d ont want to install it ?
> 
> Have someone a boot animation to change the Orange one?  no and i don t know if it s possible
> 
> sorry

Click to collapse



I don't install because isn't an android system update, is just update for the old apps and more bloatwares from Orange.

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

CyberianIce, is necessary to flash patched boot.img with TWRP or just TWRP ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 22, 2014)

It isn't necessery for normal operation, but it is necessery for privileged recovery adb shell and/or fastboot. Boot.img is optional for most users.

Note that after install all users who are not on 01001 must rename or delete /system/recovery-from-boot.p because that script will check if you changed recovery and will attempt to install stock after each boot.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 23, 2014)

hello

please somebody can partage a full backup with TWRP of rom 01015 

thanks


----------



## jp01 (Feb 23, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Stock recovery u can find in pervious page, post by cyberianice, he attached img file of stock recovery, install mobileuncle, then update recovery, and select that file (perviusly u must put that recovery in root of sdcard, else app cant see img)

Click to collapse



i don t find the post with stock rom ?

where i can find it 

thanks


----------



## ivcha90 (Feb 23, 2014)

jp01 said:


> i don t find the post with stock rom ?
> 
> where i can find it
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Page 35, post #349


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## jp01 (Feb 23, 2014)

ivcha90 said:


> Page 35, post #349

Click to collapse





ok thanks but it s the recovery and with this recovery the upadate 01015 is not ok too

i search the rom originale or a full backup with twrp with the 01015 rom...


----------



## klacika90 (Feb 24, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> Hey, i'm having a very big trouble with the phone D:
> I can't call or receive calls, appears a message ''call conditionaled'' or something like that. It works everything fine just that problem.
> I tried all and i cant fix it... When i try to enter in Call menu ''Problem with sim or net'' And i can't enter...
> And if i change to my old phone (Lumia 710) the sim works fine and i can call... Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse




Hi guys! I have the same problem. That happened to one day to another. I have rooted phone, deleted few app what i dont need. That was a month ago. But 2 days ago my wifi didnt worked. After i cant receive calls..i dont do nothing. Reading all the forums here, i did a hrad reset, not helped. Install CWM, after TWRP.. later i put back the stock recovery. I dont know what to do. Please can  anybody help me? Im from Serbia, Telenor. 
This custopack stuff not clear fro me, Its a rom or what? Maybe that can solve my problem. My english is not the best.  
Here is a screenshot . No wifi, no gps, nothing.


----------



## mgbob (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I’ve been visiting this forum for a long time, but since I’m kind of a noob I really don’t have anything to contribute with. Just say thanks for this nice community.

But now I’m in mess with my Orange Hiro and I hope someone will give me some light with this problem. 
Since I bought this phone, I’ve rooted, removed all the clutter and that’s pretty much it. Today I wanted to try some scripts and mess a little with some tweaks so I decided to install TWRP, reset the rom and make a backup then start to tinker. 

The problem is that by mistake, or lack of knowledge, wiped everything on my phone. Including the OS and now it’s pretty much stuck in a booting loop with the green android logo. 
The only thing I can do is boot into TWRP, I can’t even force to turn off the phone it just boots again by himself.

I’ve downloaded the CWM backup from the first post, and searched for any solution on the forums. 
But I just don’t want to brick this phone forever trying to fix it, I still have 2 year contract (shame).
Thank you very much, and please give me a bone here .. 

*Long story short:* I’ve wiped everything on my phone, including the OS. I can only boot into TWRP and  I have the CWM backup from the first post of this thread. 

How can I fix this? Please help!


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 25, 2014)

klacika90 said:


> Hi guys! I have the same problem. That happened to one day to another. I have rooted phone, deleted few app what i dont need. That was a month ago. But 2 days ago my wifi didnt worked. After i cant receive calls..i dont do nothing. Reading all the forums here, i did a hrad reset, not helped. Install CWM, after TWRP.. later i put back the stock recovery. I dont know what to do. Please can  anybody help me? Im from Serbia, Telenor.
> This custopack stuff not clear fro me, Its a rom or what? Maybe that can solve my problem. My english is not the best.
> Here is a screenshot . No wifi, no gps, nothing.

Click to collapse



Those symptomes indicates there is high probability you fu**ed your NVRAM. If you dont have backup of your own NVRAM which it contains your IMEI, MAC addresses and GSM calibration data you are doomed. It's unit specific and it can not be used from another phone to restore. Custpack partition used by alcatel JRD classes to customize their ROMs. I'ts part of system and Alcatel phone can not operate without custpack. However, NVRAM and custpack are not in correlation of any kind as far as I now.




mgbob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’ve been visiting this forum for a long time, but since I’m kind of a noob I really don’t have anything to contribute with. Just say thanks for this nice community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In 1st post is not CWM backup, it's, erm, just image of custpack (bloatpack) partition of Orange 01011.


----------



## mgbob (Feb 25, 2014)

So, it has no use for me? There is no way to recover my phone? .. Damn it.


----------



## klacika90 (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Those symptomes indicates there is high probability you fu**ed your NVRAM. If you dont have backup of your own NVRAM which it contains your IMEI, MAC addresses and GSM calibration data you are doomed. It's unit specific and it can not be used from another phone to restore. Custpack partition used by alcatel JRD classes to customize their ROMs. I'ts part of system and Alcatel phone can not operate without custpack. However, NVRAM and custpack are not in correlation of any kind as far as I now.

Click to collapse



Thanks! But how did that happened? i don to nothing with my phone before. What can i do? Going to Telenor service? I hope they fix this.


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 25, 2014)

*TWRP Backup 01001*

I am sharing my TWRP backup for OT-6012X. It is based on Stock odexed 01001 ROM but rooted and has some minor improvements:

*recovery* - latest fixed TWRP 2.4.1.0
*boot* - fixed default.prop for adb and fastboot
*custpack* - replaced hosts for adaway and android bootanimation.zip
*system* - rooted, latest busybox, removed recovery protection, enabled init.d support, edited /system/etc/gps.conf for Serbia ntp for faster sattelite aquire. If you are not near Serbia, you may concider deleting that file

Download and extract content of this archive into this directory:


```
/sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/Alcatel_6012X_MT6572/OT-6012X
```
Afterwards, boot into TWRP and restore from this backup called OT-6012X. If you can't boot in TWRP, but yet You are somehow sure you have TWRP installed, than follow this procedure. Once restore is done, format /data and /cache.

If you are prompted to enter PIN for root access, enter code 3002. This can be disablet in SuperSU Pro app settings.


----------



## paul.d051990 (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I am sharing my TWRP backup for OT-6012X. It is based on Stock 01001 ROM but rooted and has some minor improvements:
> 
> *recovery* - latest fixed TWRP 2.4.1.0
> *boot* - fixed default.prop for adb and fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse




Please post tutorial on how to install TWRP onto the Alcatel Idol Mini 6012x


----------



## shadow21400 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Alcatel ONE TOUCH 6012D IDOL MINI or orange hiro*

HY,

I have a orange hiro or alcatel one touch idol mini ..i unloked the phone because it was bloked in orange network but i want to get rid of the orange software...i need to root my phone and i need a good firmaware..Can you help me out


thank you


----------



## jp01 (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I am sharing my TWRP backup for OT-6012X. It is based on Stock 01001 ROM but rooted and has some minor improvements:
> 
> *recovery* - latest fixed TWRP 2.4.1.0
> *boot* - fixed default.prop for adb and fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



hello

 is it possible to apply the update.zip 01015 with this backup ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 25, 2014)

jp01 said:


> hello
> 
> is it possible to apply the update.zip 01015 with this backup ?

Click to collapse



No. Your update 01015 is exclusively made for users who are on stock Orange ROM, with very specific build 01011, stock recovery all all changing files must be stock.

If anybody here has 01015 installed, please contact me via PM, I need that backup so I can start working on custom ROM with build 01015.


----------



## shadow21400 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Alatel idol mini 6012*

Please help me instal the original firmaware i have the orange firmaware..


----------



## scufy (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> No. Your update 01015 is exclusively made for users who are on stock Orange ROM, with very specific build 01011, stock recovery all all changing files must be stock.
> 
> If anybody here has 01015 installed, please contact me via PM, I need that backup so I can start working on custom ROM with build 01015.

Click to collapse



Update 01015 Orange Romania help you?


----------



## jp01 (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> No. Your update 01015 is exclusively made for users who are on stock Orange ROM, with very specific build 01011, stock recovery all all changing files must be stock.
> 
> If anybody here has 01015 installed, please contact me via PM, I need that backup so I can start working on custom ROM with build 01015.

Click to collapse




thanks

what is better for me

my rom orange in 01011 or your rom in 01001


----------



## luis_6_14 (Feb 25, 2014)

*android 4.4.2*

In htc obsession we ask for the update to android 4.4.2

Estimated Luis Antonio Bedoya, 


Graces for trusting in Alcatel One's services Touch. I put in touch with you to inform him of that the update to Android's top version depends on every mobile and also on Alcatel's personnel that one entrusts of this matter. They are those who decide if there will exist another update that is not the last one who is in his terminus. What I can confirm to him is that if there will appear the update of Android's version waited by our clients, the terminal will inform him of that should have received a notification Android's version to update it to the últmia. We wish him a good day! Cordial, I Equip of Alcatel One Touch

I order this message in order that you all find out

a user from HTC mania :highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 25, 2014)

luis_6_14 said:


> In htc obsession we ask for the update to android 4.4.2
> 
> Estimated Luis Antonio Bedoya,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I called TCL tech support tens of times, and got straight answer that OT-6012X WILL NOT get an major update. Beside this, all know MT6572 devices introduced so far EOL with 4.2.2 and MediaTek wont make an exception  What we got from TCL (alcatel) is just minor updates.





scufy said:


> Update 01015 Orange Romania help you?

Click to collapse



I need whole backup from ROM which have already installed all updates, including latest 01015.


----------



## mgbob (Feb 25, 2014)

*#CyberianIce* Thank you very much!  .. I finally managed to restore your backup and boot my device. Everything is working and I might say it works a little bit snappier than before, it may be just my impression. It's nice to get rid of the Orange bloatware and the stock launcher it's more appealing. 

Thank you again, you just saved me a lot of trouble. I wish you all the best!

*LE:* And it's also unlocked, it works with my wife's Vodafone number .. nice!


----------



## klacika90 (Feb 25, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I am sharing my TWRP backup for OT-6012X. It is based on Stock 01001 ROM but rooted and has some minor improvements:
> 
> *recovery* - latest fixed TWRP 2.4.1.0
> *boot* - fixed default.prop for adb and fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Restored my phone from your backup and it's worked. I can call, and received calls, working wifi and everything. You are great! Thanks!


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 26, 2014)

klacika90 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Restored my phone from your backup and it's worked. I can call, and received calls, working wifi and everything. You are great! Thanks!

Click to collapse



You're welcome! / Nema na cemu.

I forgot to say one need to wipe data/cache (factory reset in Wipe menu) after restore that backup. / Zaboravio sam reci da treba obrisati data i cache (factory reset u Wipe meniju) nakon sto uradite restore, naravno.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 26, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> You're welcome! / Nema na cemu.
> 
> I forgot to say one need to wipe data/cache (factory reset in Wipe menu) after restore that backup. / Zaboravio sam reci da treba obrisati data i cache (factory reset u Wipe meniju) nakon sto uradite restore, naravno.

Click to collapse



hello i install your rom it s perfect and better than orange

but sometime it asked me a code pin ?
i anwser 1 and it s seems ok but is t possible to desactive it ?


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 26, 2014)

It is code for root access. I set it up for security reasons. Try entering: 3002

You can change it or disable in SuperSU PRO app settings.

It is stored in /system/.pin if you delete that file you will remove PIN from SuperSU


----------



## jp01 (Feb 26, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> It is code for root access. I set it up for security reasons. Try entering: 3002
> 
> You can change it or disable in SuperSU PRO app settings.
> 
> It is stored in /system/.pin if you delete that file you will remove PIN from SuperSU

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## razvanos (Feb 26, 2014)

*i bricked my phone because of twrp*

i installed twrp and i accidentally bricked my phone by deleting the os . please upload a proper backup of stock rom using mtkdroid tools so i can flash it with sp_flashtool .  also the twrp i installed doesnt work properly , i cant access sd card to flash the rom . please upload a backup using mtk droid tools


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 26, 2014)

razvanos said:


> i installed twrp and i accidentally bricked my phone by deleting the os . please upload a proper backup of stock rom using mtkdroid tools so i can flash it with sp_flashtool .  also the twrp i installed doesnt work properly , i cant access sd card to flash the rom . please upload a backup using mtk droid tools

Click to collapse



You can not use whole img backup to restore from another phone because it contain unit specific nvram. You can only restore certain partitions with SP Flash Tools, I already uploaded that IMGs look on paged 11, 12 or 13. If you deleted protected partitions or nvram, you wont be able to restore baseband (i.e if you used not-fixed TWRP), you have big problem...


----------



## jp01 (Feb 27, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I

Click to collapse




hello CyberianIce

great thanks for all your works on this phone

could you say me how you arrive to have another apply on this because i nerver arrived on my rom or i see on your rom it s possible and i have another Alcatel (bs472 ) and i can t put other apply or i very good to have more

thanks


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry I dont understund You. And I though my English was bad 

Btw you can press volume - and power button to make screenshot, no need for compact digital camera.


----------



## Candiety (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anybody know if there is a way to unlock the network on this phone, or how to check if it is locked or not?


----------



## tiboutchou (Feb 28, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> If anybody here has 01015 installed, please contact me via PM, I need that backup so I can start working on custom ROM with build 01015.

Click to collapse



Hi Cyberianlce, i have the phone alcatel 6012x -> le sosh mobile with the latest update 01015, wich files do you need ?


----------



## jp01 (Feb 28, 2014)

tiboutchou said:


> Hi Cyberianlce, i have the phone alcatel 6012x -> le sosh mobile with the latest update 01015, wich files do you need ?
> 
> i'm trying to understand something about mtk tool, sp flash tool ....
> 
> In any case I wanted to thank you for the work and time you give us.

Click to collapse



hello

install twrp recovery fixed with mobileuncle Tools

with  twrp recovery you can make a backup with it : 

backup this files :  boot - custpack - recovery - system 

and post the backup

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




CyberianIce said:


> Sorry I dont understund You. And I though my English was bad
> 
> Btw you can press volume - and power button to make screenshot, no need for compact digital camera.

Click to collapse



sorry but me too i am not a good enghish...

i am trying to explain you

on your rom( in this menu) you have more icon that i have on my Alcatel bs472 or more  number icon that  i have with the originale orange rom i have on the ot 6012

now i instal your rom 01001 and i have all this icon

i want to know how you can put other icon on this menu or if the number of icon are in the original rom 

i hope you undertsand me...


----------



## CyberianIce (Feb 28, 2014)

I did not modified that, it came stock just like that. It is SystemUI.apk, you may decompile, modify and recompile that apk in order to make changes in that menu.


----------



## jp01 (Feb 28, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> I did not modified that, it came stock just like that. It is SystemUI.apk, you may decompile, modify and recompile that apk in order to make changes in that menu.

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## paul.d051990 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Backup roms for Alcatel Idol Mini/6012X/Orange Hiro/ Le shosh etc*

Thanks to CyberianIce, who has provided the files, I have managed to install the original firmware on my phone, an branded Orange Hiro. My personal oppinion about the original rom is as follows : the rom feels lighter, faster, fresh interface, no huge changes in the SystemUI, only some icons and images here and there. In Antutu benchmark, I got a score of 11170. A good score to be honest. So, recap : original firmware, ANDROID VR. 4.2.2, changed interface, more buttons in status bar, ALCATEL interface. Bugs, contact widget doesn't seem to work at all, if I set a specific contact, it won't dial or sms the contact, don't know why, ain't interested. For ROMANIAN users, there is no ROMANIAN language.

With the original ORANGE firmware, stock android 4.2.2, the rom is simple, plain, good ol' android. Not so many buttons in status bar menu, after deleting some stupid apk's from orange, that I or other user will use, the rom got smoother, faster, obtaining a benchmark in ANTUTU of 10970. The lockscreen on the ALCATEL firmware has some usefull shortcuts, like dialer, sms and camera, the stock android orange firmware, does not. This stock firmware comes with a weather widget from orange, very annoying, doesn't update right, doesn't display the correct weather, it's useless, good for nothing, but...it can be replaced with any other custom widget. The contact widget works correctly, has orange gestures, little usefull app, and for ROMANIAN users, has ROMANIAN language.

These being said, below you have the links to the firmwares, the ALCATEL and STOCK ORANGE one. In case of a mistake, don't forget to backup before you try something. If you want to change your current firmware, the files are provided below.

For this, follow this tutorial.

Download recovery image, provided by CyberianIce, TWRP fixed by him, and unrar. http://www.fileshare.ro/e30303974
After downloading and puting the recovery image on the root of your sd card, install MobileUncle app from Play store. Go to the app and select update recovery, after this select the image, wait, press ok for install, and after this, reboot to recovery to make sure it works.
Make a backup of your own rom, to make sure you can revert tot the old rom in case something goes wrong.
After downloading the desired rom, unrar and place the content in the folder TWRP/backup/alcatel 6012X on your sd card. 
All of the above being done, enter recovery mode by holding VOLUME+ and Power button. After the phone starts release the power button and continue to hold VOLUME+ untill you have entered recovery. After this, access, restore menu, alcatel 6012X and select the rom you copied.
Wait untill the restore is finished and perform a factory reset, data and cache wipe. 
And finally, reboot the phone in to system and wait for it to start, the first startup will take a bit longer, don't worry, wait, after the phone has finished loading, perform your setup and enjoy. 

Hope this is usefull to you, cheers!

Links removed, someone will have to post the roms !


----------



## paul.d051990 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Talk to CyberianIce*



claudiotimo said:


> Nice! I have a 6012d and the memory is different, can you make this twrp mount correctly the "sdcard" please??

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, my skills stop and that tutorial, I downloaded the image provided by CyberianIce, credits go to him. I am not good in code.  Talk eith him, I remember him finding and posting a link to a 6012d TWRP as well.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## astaroth7 (Mar 1, 2014)

I want t install the original firmware of Alcatel and I have installed the twrp. But i don't have any folder of twrp/backup or something similar to put it the firmawares so. What i have to do?
Thanks

Enviado desde mi Orange Hiro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 114dan (Mar 1, 2014)

*Help!*

Help!!! I rooted my phone with framaroot 1.9.1 Barahir(everything was fine, root was stabile) on Orange(sosh) rom 1015 then i installed Xposed Framework, i rebooted and now phone stuck at orange logo. I dont have any custom recovery on phone just root and xposed. I can't even boot to stock recovery. What i need to do? Please help me someone!


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 1, 2014)

astaroth7 said:


> I want t install the original firmware of Alcatel and I have installed the twrp. But i don't have any folder of twrp/backup or something similar to put it the firmawares so. What i have to do?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Orange Hiro mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just make a backup of your current rom, as I said in the tutorial, after the backup is complete, the folder will appera automatically. After that folllow the rest of the tutorial.

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




114dan said:


> Help!!! I rooted my phone with framaroot 1.9.1 Barahir(everything was fine, root was stabile) on Orange(sosh) rom 1015 then i installed Xposed Framework, i rebooted and now phone stuck at orange logo. I dont have any custom recovery on phone just root and xposed. I can't even boot to stock recovery. What i need to do? Please help me someone!

Click to collapse



Don't panic, do as I say.  If the phone is on, turn it off by holding the power butoon untill it shuts down and vibrates. After this connect it to charger. The battery should appera and the screen will go off. Now, you can boot in recovery by pressing and holding the volume+ button and the power butoon together, when the screen lights up release the power butron, but keep pressing the volume+ button till you enter recovery. After this, perform a factory reset and the phone wil revers to the standard settings and work again.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 1, 2014)

114dan said:


> Help!!! I rooted my phone with framaroot 1.9.1 Barahir(everything was fine, root was stabile) on Orange(sosh) rom 1015 then i installed Xposed Framework, i rebooted and now phone stuck at orange logo. I dont have any custom recovery on phone just root and xposed. I can't even boot to stock recovery. What i need to do? Please help me someone!

Click to collapse



Download Xposed_disabler.zip from attachment and flaah via recovery it will fix your device. You must enter TWRP, if you dont know how search my post in this topic.
@paul.d051990,
Stock alcatel ROM I posted is not debloated, it can be much faster and better, you need to tweak it a little bit more. And it is odexed. Which build is orange your rom? 01015 or 01011?

I could port TWRP for 6012D but i dont have that device and my PC is dead, so it could be tricky. 

My HDD on PC is dead. I dont have money for new atm, but when i find new I could try to compile new ROM from AOSP 4.4 and alcatel sources. I can't make promise but it is our best hope for KitKat.


----------



## tiboutchou (Mar 1, 2014)

*TWRP backup from 6012x build 01015*



CyberianIce said:


> but when i find new I could try to compile new ROM from AOSP 4.4 and alcatel sources. I can't make promise but it is our best hope for KitKat.

Click to collapse


----------



## Candiety (Mar 1, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Does anybody know if there is a way to unlock the network on this phone, or how to check if it is locked or not?

Click to collapse



Can anybody please give me some info on this?

I'm trying to change my network provider to Virgin but reckon this phone's probably locked. I thought there would be a straight forward app with a root, but now I'm not so sure!

Thanks


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 1, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Can anybody please give me some info on this?
> 
> I'm trying to change my network provider to Virgin but reckon this phone's probably locked. I thought there would be a straight forward app with a root, but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



1. Enter MTK Engineering Mode by typing *#*#3646633#*#* in Dialer App or via this app and select MTK Settings.
2. Under Telephony tab navigate down and select Simme Lock
3. Select Network personalization

Now you will se if your phone is locked for network or not. If it is locked, only item Unlock is selectable. If you want to unlock it, you must order code for unlock from your operater and enter it. You have 10 attempts if all fail you will freeze BaseBand and phone will not be usable for GSM at all. In other menu you can even lock your phone for certain SIM card (IMSI), so if your phone is stolen it wont be usable even or same network...


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 1, 2014)

claudiotimo said:


> I can unpack boot.img . I think the issue for 6012d is that the path of "micro sd" is different, can you tell me where i have to change this path in the recovery files? Thanks

Click to collapse



Type in SU adb shell:


```
cat /proc/partitions > /sdcard/partitions.txt
```

AND


```
cat /proc/mounts >  /sdcard/mounts.txt
```

AND


```
cat /proc/emmc >  /sdcard/emmc.txt
```


And send me output of all three commands (emmc.txt, mounts.txt and partitions.txt) in inbox along with your boot.img and stock recovery.img and I will try to edit and repack TWRP for you.


----------



## jp01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Can anybody please give me some info on this?
> 
> I'm trying to change my network provider to Virgin but reckon this phone's probably locked. I thought there would be a straight forward app with a root, but now I'm not so sure!
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




try here i don t know if possible but you can  ask on this forum

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f62...ot-6035-ot-6035r-idol-s-unlock-fixed-1771811/

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




CyberianIce said:


> Download Xposed_disabler.zip from attachment and flaah via recovery it will fix your device. You must enter TWRP, if you dont know how search my post in this topic.
> @paul.d051990,
> Stock alcatel ROM I posted is not debloated, it can be much faster and better, you need to tweak it a little bit more. And it is odexed. Which build is orange your rom? 01015 or 01011?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




what do you need like HDD  IDE or SATA

i have some little HDD


----------



## astaroth7 (Mar 1, 2014)

paul.d051990 said:


> Just make a backup of your current rom, as I said in the tutorial, after the backup is complete, the folder will appera automatically. After that folllow the rest of the tutorial.

Click to collapse




I thought that it was opctional but no, I do it and it works very well, thanks.The only think that i don't like is that there is not spanish but it's better.


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 2, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Download Xposed_disabler.zip from attachment and flaah via recovery it will fix your device. You must enter TWRP, if you dont know how search my post in this topic.
> @paul.d051990,
> Stock alcatel ROM I posted is not debloated, it can be much faster and better, you need to tweak it a little bit more. And it is odexed. Which build is orange your rom? 01015 or 01011?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I debloated the rom, also the rom backup that I uploaded is debloadet, both Alcatel and Stock Orange. My orange build is 01011, pretty good even I would say. No need for android 4.4, it doesn't bring that much upgrade to the system. I would like though to have a custom kernel for better performance and power management. I'm more interested in some UI mods than a custom rom. Sorry for my late answer, I was at work at the time. Cheers!


----------



## slvjpn (Mar 2, 2014)

paul, have you installed TWRP, or have you debloated the rom and installed it as a backup from stock recovery?


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 2, 2014)

paul.d051990 said:


> No need for android 4.4, it doesn't bring that much upgrade to the system. I would like though to have a custom kernel for better performance and power management. I'm more interested in some UI mods than a custom rom.

Click to collapse



4.4 has super-ultra-giga-mega-advanced memory management and it is optimised for devices with 512MB ram, unlike JB. People said that KitKat works as twice as fast and responcive compared to JB on entry level devices as ours.

On the other side, 4.2 is heavier than 4.1 and do not bring anything so amasing but multiuser support for tablets.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Blog UPDATED*

My blog has been Updated with a new Post , about the Stock Rom by CyberianIce  .. Right now only some screenshots but I will do a complete tutorial later today , where I will explain how to flash it !


http://orangehiro.blogspot.com

                                       Respect , 
                                                        Sergiu


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Updated my blog*

Just (re)updated the blog with a new post : How to flash the Original Stock Rom provided by CyberianIce  Feel free to comment !


----------



## tiboutchou (Mar 2, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> ```
> You need to flash the "custpack" .
> ...

Click to collapse





Does someone could explain in more detail please?


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 3, 2014)

tiboutchou said:


> Does someone could explain in more detail please?

Click to collapse



More simpler, download the revovery archive from my post and flash via mobileuncle tools, after that you will be able to backup and flash the custpack, available if you have 6012x idol mini.


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Answer*



slvjpn said:


> paul, have you installed TWRP, or have you debloated the rom and installed it as a backup from stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes, TWRP is installed, latest version by CyberianIce, the rom is debloated, all unnecessary apps have been removed, only the safe ones, the key modules aren't uninstalled, the rom is stable, fast and recommended as a daily driver. Sorry for my late answer I was at work. 
The rom is a backup from TWRP, not from stock recovery, as the last mentioned doesn't allow such options. You can install it by following the tutorial that I posted.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




Sergiulik2000 said:


> Just (re)updated the blog with a new post : How to flash the Original Stock Rom provided by CyberianIce  Feel free to comment !

Click to collapse



Yes, please give credits to whom has posted the tutorial on how to achieve this, CyberianIce and me.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




CyberianIce said:


> 4.4 has super-ultra-giga-mega-advanced memory management and it is optimised for devices with 512MB ram, unlike JB. People said that KitKat works as twice as fast and responcive compared to JB on entry level devices as ours.
> 
> On the other side, 4.2 is heavier than 4.1 and do not bring anything so amasing but multiuser support for tablets.

Click to collapse



That sounds great, only thing we need now, is a tutorial on how to make a rom for MTK devices, or, or, we could start a petition to ask CyanogenMod group to port their rom to our device? How about this ideea?


----------



## scufy (Mar 3, 2014)

That sounds great, only thing we need now, is a tutorial on how to make a rom for MTK devices, or, or, we could start a petition to ask CyanogenMod group to port their rom to our device? How about this ideea?

I'm in:fingers-crossed:


----------



## slvjpn (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank  you paul.d, but Sunday I took my chances,  read alot of posts in this thread and managed to install Alcatel firmware.


----------



## Candiety (Mar 4, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> 1. Enter MTK Engineering Mode by typing *#*#3646633#*#* in Dialer App or via this app and select MTK Settings.
> 2. Under Telephony tab navigate down and select Simme Lock
> 3. Select Network personalization
> 
> Now you will se if your phone is locked for network or not. If it is locked, only item Unlock is selectable. If you want to unlock it, you must order code for unlock from your operater and enter it. You have 10 attempts if all fail you will freeze BaseBand and phone will not be usable for GSM at all. In other menu you can even lock your phone for certain SIM card (IMSI), so if your phone is stolen it wont be usable even or same network...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that  - looks like it's locked!


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 4, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Thanks for that  - looks like it's locked!

Click to collapse



You'r welcome buddy, but next time just push tanks button instead of spamming this thread. Those buttons are here to prevent posts like this.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Mar 5, 2014)

hi guys..can you give me a link what tools you use to root? and steps on how to use it?

Thanks in advance..I want to root my Alcatel


----------



## scufy (Mar 5, 2014)

Gajeel23 said:


> hi guys..can you give me a link what tools you use to root? and steps on how to use it?
> 
> Thanks in advance..I want to root my Alcatel

Click to collapse



Read the previous posts


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Google it or read the thread for cryin' out loud*



Gajeel23 said:


> hi guys..can you give me a link what tools you use to root? and steps on how to use it?
> 
> Thanks in advance..I want to root my Alcatel

Click to collapse



If you read the thread, you will find exactly what to use for rooting your android device, depending on the version of android you have, don't flood the thread please. An op please be so kind and delete the message above mine as well as mine. Thank you!


----------



## 113dan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi! can someone give me stock Orange rom 1015 or the 1015 update please!


----------



## slvjpn (Mar 5, 2014)

I suggest creating separate threads for root/twrp and for roms.  This way we might get a full device thread. Don't know how this works.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## scufy (Mar 5, 2014)

113dan said:


> Hi! can someone give me stock Orange rom 1015 or the 1015 update please!

Click to collapse



Here you have Update 01015.
http://d-h.st/GDG


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 6, 2014)

*TWRP not working...*

Hi! I tried TWRP (the one that CyberianIce posted), but I can't get it to work. Each time I enter recovery, I get a bunch of error lines: 

E:Unable to locate internal storage partition.
E:Mount: Unable to find partition for patch 'emmc'...
E:Unable to mount 'sdcard'

Because of this, I can't backup my ROM... Does anybody have a solution? Thanks.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 6, 2014)

Andrew-X said:


> Hi! I tried TWRP (the one that CyberianIce posted), but I can't get it to work. Each time I enter recovery, I get a bunch of error lines:
> 
> E:Unable to locate internal storage partition.
> E:Mount: Unable to find partition for patch 'emmc'...
> ...

Click to collapse



It is made only for devices with SD CARD.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 6, 2014)

*TWRP not working...*



CyberianIce said:


> It is made only for devices with SD CARD.

Click to collapse



I know! That is the problem... I do have a Sd Card inserted (16 GB), but I still get this error. If I go to storage, in Android Settings, the card is successfully detected as /sdcard, without me doing any change. (inserting or ejecting the sd card)

I have an Orange Hiro, running on version 01010. I've seen other people with identical phones use the recovery and manage to successfully backup their ROMs.

EDIT: I found what the problem is: the Sd Card is named "sdcard0", while the Internal storage is named "sdcard1", but your recovery tries to mount "sdcard", not "sdcard0". 

Can you please edit this for me in TWRP, so I can use the recovery? Of course, if you want and have the time to do that  Thanks!

I think the user below has the same problem as me.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 6, 2014)

You used this: http://d-h.st/5Pz ???


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, I used that one, but I also tried the first "FIXED" one and I have the same error on both of them.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 6, 2014)

On 6012X?


----------



## carrapau (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi. 

I have one of this phones since today. It is branded Optimus San Remo Mini, but it's Alcatel Idol Mini branded by Portuguese operator Optimus.
I need to unlock the phone to other operators. How it's that possible?

Thanks for the help


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Only unlock by operator*



carrapau said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have one of this phones since today. It is branded Optimus San Remo Mini, but it's Alcatel Idol Mini branded by Portuguese operator Optimus.
> I need to unlock the phone to other operators. How it's that possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can unlock the phone only via CODE, which you can obtain either thru a unlock service, or thru your operator. At the moment the phone can't be unlocked thru other ways.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> On 6012X?

Click to collapse



On Orange Hiro, but I think Orange Hiro it's 6012X. (I mean, I know exactly that Orange Hiro is an rebranded Alcatel Idol Mini 6012, but I'm not sure if it is the 6012X variant or the 6012D. Still, I think it's 6012X. )


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 7, 2014)

Than I have no idea what could get wrong with your twrp and sd card...

Only try to flash stock recovery with mobileuncle than again with TWRP from my d-h.st mirror that is latest and works with all our devices


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Than I have no idea what could get wrong with your twrp and sd card...
> 
> Only try to flash stock recovery with mobileuncle than again with TWRP from my d-h.st mirror that is latest and works with all our devices

Click to collapse



Sorry for asking, but have you read what i have written before? I have edited one of the posts.

"I found what the problem is: the Sd Card partition is named "sdcard0", while the Internal storage is named "sdcard1", but your recovery tries to mount "sdcard", not "sdcard0". " 

I hope you understand what I'm trying to tell you. Basically, I'm asking if you could modify "/sdcard" into "/sdcard0" in the recovery for me. (and those who also have the same problem.) 

Don't get me wrong. I not trying to offend you or something. I'm just asking.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, i have, but mount point you see from android is different than one that you can see in recovery and they have nothing in common. Recovery subsystem is standalone linux system with separate kernel and root fs.

In recovery there is no such folder/mount point as /sdcard0 it is always /sdcard. I perfectly know what you are saying but you dont understund how recovery works.

My sdcard in android is same as yours /sdcard0 but in recovery is always /sdcard (without numeration)

Addendum: Sorry if sound patronizing, I did not mean to offend You.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Yes, i have, but mount point you see from android is different than one that you can see in recovery and they have nothing in common. Recovery subsystem is standalone linux system with separate kernel and root fs.
> 
> In recovery there is no such folder/mount point as /sdcard0 it is always /sdcard. I perfectly know what you are saying but you dont understund how recovery works.
> 
> My sdcard in android is same as yours /sdcard0 but in recovery is always /sdcard (without numeration)

Click to collapse



Oh... I understand now. Thank you very much! So, other than trying to flash the recovery again, is there something else that i could try?


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe your sdcard is to large or wrong filesystem format?! Tried another card?! Try to format in FAT32?


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Maybe your sdcard is to large or wrong filesystem format?! Tried another card?! Try to format in FAT32?

Click to collapse



I'm using a 16GB sd card. I formatted it using "Format SD" card in stock Android Settings. Let me try installing the recovery again, formatting the sd card using windows format utility or use another sd card if none of these work.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 7, 2014)

Try... Next week I will have PC again so we could debug your phone to find what exactly problem is and fix.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Try... Next week I will have PC again so we could debug your phone to find what exactly problem is and fix.

Click to collapse



I got an old micro sd card (2GB) and now the recovery works like a charm. Thank you very much for helping me sort this out! I would have never thought of replacing the sd card  And thanks for porting TWRP for our devices!


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 8, 2014)

Im glad we solve this out but 2GB is barely enough for backup  You should examine why your bigger SDcard don't work. Look with windows disk management first if is properly partitioned and formatted in FAT.  exFAT and NTFS won't work in recovery. Beside this maybe SDcard is damaged somehow.


----------



## ivcha90 (Mar 8, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Im glad we solve this out but 2GB is barely enough for backup  You should examine why your bigger SDcard don't work. Look with windows disk management first if is properly partitioned and formatted in FAT.  exFAT and NTFS won't work in recovery. Beside this maybe SDcard is damaged somehow.

Click to collapse



I have 8gb sd card, so i have no problem with that size, maybe isnt formated corectly or size above 8gb is not supported :\


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 8, 2014)

Some filesystems dont support large partitions and sometimes format tool uses NTFS whenever disk is 4GB or larger because of some filesystem restrictions. I.e FAT/FAT32 not support files larger than 4GB so windows prefere formatting in NTFS if you insert sdcard <=4GB Or just sdcard may be faulty. I have 8GB sdcard to and it works like a charm.


----------



## IonutX00 (Mar 8, 2014)

*little problem*

i have a problem ... my status bar pull down  alone without touching the screen  can anybody help me?

sorry for my english


----------



## Gte9944 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Hi!*

IonutX00 try to install mobileuncle tools and then flash twrp, after that re-flash stock orange rom (or alcatel).


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 8, 2014)

IonutX00 said:


> i have a problem ... my status bar pull down  alone without touching the screen  can anybody help me?
> 
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse




Just restart phone if that does not help enable "pointer location" in developer options to verify if your touchscreen is broken (if it show touches without touching it must be replaced). Faulty touch digitizer is very common on this model.


----------



## IonutX00 (Mar 9, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Just restart phone if that does not help enable "pointer location" in developer options to verify if your touchscreen is broken (if it show touches without touching it must be replaced). Faulty touch digitizer is very common on this model.

Click to collapse



thanks CyberianIce


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 9, 2014)

I made new MOD to enable traditional linux init.d support on OT-6012X. Unlike universal init.d, this way is more flexible and faster, scripts are executing before boot_completed event with system user privilege.

init.d support is essential for some  3rd party apps and scripts like fly-on mod or v8 supercharger.

Download and flash with TWRP init.d_support.zip

Have fun!


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Baby stepts*



CyberianIce said:


> I made new MOD to enable traditional linux init.d support on OT-6012X. Unlike universal init.d, this way is more flexible and faster, scripts are executing before boot_completed event with system user privilege.
> 
> init.d support is essential for some  3rd party apps and scripts like fly-on mod or v8 supercharger.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10x CyberianIce looks like your getting closer to the custom rom!

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------




Andrew-X said:


> I got an old micro sd card (2GB) and now the recovery works like a charm. Thank you very much for helping me sort this out! I would have never thought of replacing the sd card  And thanks for porting TWRP for our devices!

Click to collapse



Don't try to repair the microSD card, it's full of viruses, or it just broke down, I had a similar problem and a friend of mine had it on a GS3, he couldn't access the gallery app, it froze right away when he would access it. Just buy a new microSD. A new one, 16GB is like 50 lei in our country.


----------



## CristiGH (Mar 10, 2014)

For those who are having problems with sdcard and can't get it mounted in TWRP, I found a solution. I have had the same problem with a 2gb microsd card and I partitioned it using MiniTool Partition Wizard. I made the first partition FAT32 primary and the second one EXT4 primary. I don't know exactly how much space should be allocated to ext4 partition, but be sure to leave at least 1.6gb free space on the FAT32 one(that's the approximate dimension of CyberianIce's rom) . After doing that, you should be able to see the sdcard in TWRP. Make a backup of your rom and then copy the desired rom in the folder created by TWRP in the sdcard. For more details about flashing the rom, see paul.d051990's tutorial. 
Hope it helps!
And thank you CyberianIce for the rom. Works perfectly!


----------



## 115dan (Mar 11, 2014)

*Hi*

I entered TWRP and wiped the stock alcatelrom because i wanted to install orange rom, and my mistake i closed the phone and now phone stuck at android logo, he have no rom, even the battery charging is not appearing, i can't even enter TWRP. Please help me fast as possible. Im very panicked beacuse i think i permanent bricked my phone. Please help me out!


----------



## slvjpn (Mar 11, 2014)

Try to connect your phone to PC and install stock recovery from mtk droid tools.


----------



## 115dan (Mar 11, 2014)

*Not Working*

Not working, i connected to pc, the phone show android logo and stops. Mtk droid tools says that device isn't revealed.


----------



## jmagano (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you installed ot6012 adb drivers? 

Enviado do meu San Remo Mini através de Tapatalk


----------



## 115dan (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe, i installed something from adb but im not sure what i installed, can you give me a link please?


----------



## jmagano (Mar 11, 2014)

115dan said:


> Maybe, i installed something from adb but im not sure what i installed, can you give me a link please?

Click to collapse



Take a look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50525184&postcount=377

 on ">>> Download Fixed FastBoot drivers from here <<< (manual installation is required, chose google fastboot i-face and ignore driver signing warning)"


----------



## 115dan (Mar 12, 2014)

*Solved!*

Solved, thanks CyberianIce. One more problem. I fully unrooted device installed stock rom 1010 but i cant update 1015. Can someone find out what is the problem? I put the error pic


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 12, 2014)

115dan said:


> Solved, thanks CyberianIce. One more problem. I fully unrooted device installed stock rom 1010 but i cant update 1015. Can someone find out what is the problem? I put the error pic

Click to collapse



No, You can update to 01015 ONLY IF YOU ARE ON 01011 STOCK ORANGE ROM, S-T-O-C-K mean You didn't changed any system file, or recovery.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thinking at something for a while : What if I flash a CyanogenMod ROM on Orange HIRO , make all changes possible to make it work ....
  What are you thoughts ? I am a little scared about this because I actually bricked my device once , flashing the wrong boot.img .. LOL 



                 Respect , 
                      Serb sergiu


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 12, 2014)

@115dan
You're welcome pal!

@Sergiulik2000
Nicely configured AOSP/AOKP with OC kernel will beat the heck out of Cyanocrap.


----------



## 115dan (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there a chance to get a custom rom in the close future? Something like AOKP with more customization settings.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 13, 2014)

115dan said:


> Is there a chance to get a custom rom in the close future? Something like AOKP with more customization settings.

Click to collapse



More than surely  When I'll be brave enough I will try to flash CyanogenMod ROM .. I think I'm insane... LOL ))))


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## 115dan (Mar 14, 2014)

*Button remaping*

Hi! If anyone knows i want some indications how to remap menu button to recent apps. I tried to change button 139 from /usr/keylayout but doesn't work, or i do something wrong... I don't want the navigation bar because occupy lot of space on the screen. Anyone knows how to do that?


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

...


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 15, 2014)

115dan said:


> Hi! If anyone knows i want some indications how to remap menu button to recent apps. I tried to change button 139 from /usr/keylayout but doesn't work, or i do something wrong... I don't want the navigation bar because occupy lot of space on the screen. Anyone knows how to do that?

Click to collapse



Keymap for MT6572 should be stored in this file:

```
/system/usr/keylayout/mtk-kpd.kl
```
You may flash not-working CWM from MTKDroid Tools to check in Key Test to determine which event is hard MENU key in order to change it from MENU to APP_SWITCH, because it is obviously not 139. I may check later.

But, some apps have had their receivers which override default keymap; If you uninstall or freeze Google Search app, long press on home key will become active task manager (for foreground apps) instead of google search. Also, long press menu key is assigned for recent apps/task killer, while short tap is menu, it is embedded in arch config and should not be remaped for device with hardware menu button like ours unless KitKat 4.4.1 release which introduce soft menu button in all apps API even for devices with hardware menu key.

What I am going to say is if you remap hardware menu button, you won't be able to call menu in apps written in API older than 19, or all other apps which dont have [...] (three dots - soft menu button) so if you change menu button to MULTITASK, you must change long-press event back to MENU and even if you remap MENU tap to MULTITASK, I dont know how to remap long tap to MENU.


----------



## 115dan (Mar 16, 2014)

Can someone give me stock orange 1015 rom by twrp backup? Not 1010 because i can't install 1015 update. Please i really need the 1015 orange rom, not other versions.


----------



## Gajeel23 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thus our phone supports Kit Kat?


----------



## scufy (Mar 17, 2014)

Gajeel23 said:


> Thus our phone supports Kit Kat?

Click to collapse



Yes:laugh:


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 17, 2014)

*why?*



115dan said:


> Hi! If anyone knows i want some indications how to remap menu button to recent apps. I tried to change button 139 from /usr/keylayout but doesn't work, or i do something wrong... I don't want the navigation bar because occupy lot of space on the screen. Anyone knows how to do that?

Click to collapse



Why remap the key? The recent apps appears if you press and hold the menu key...


----------



## ivcha90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Gajeel23 said:


> Thus our phone supports Kit Kat?

Click to collapse



Yeah, idol mini supports kit kat, but kit kat dont support idol mini, hehehe, joke 
For now, no, but we hope that we will get update or any AOSP or CM based on 4.4


----------



## 115dan (Mar 19, 2014)

Can someone give me 1010 stock orange romania rom but complete. With all preinstaled apps. I need it by a TWRP recovery. Or flash tool but i need a tutorial.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 20, 2014)

115dan said:


> Can someone give me 1010 stock orange romania rom but complete. With all preinstaled apps. I need it by a TWRP recovery. Or flash tool but i need a tutorial.

Click to collapse



Here! 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0OEU3aWxsEBOWlqbzRDWXFwc1U/edit?usp=sharing

It's stock Orange Hiro ROM, with root, running on update 01010. You can uninstall SuperSU by using Kingo Android Root (on Windows) and clicking on the Unroot button once it detects the phone. That is the program I used to root my Orange Hiro and it works great!


----------



## stefanthehuman (Mar 20, 2014)

Andrew-X said:


> Here!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0OEU3aWxsEBOWlqbzRDWXFwc1U/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It's stock Orange Hiro ROM, with root, running on update 01010. You can uninstall SuperSU by using Kingo Android Root (on Windows) and clicking on the Unroot button once it detects the phone. That is the program I used to root my Orange Hiro and it works great!

Click to collapse



What is the difference between the Orange one and the one you would get reinstalling from Mobile Upgrade tool?


----------



## antraz101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Could someone post a mirror download for the TWRP recovery because it seems to not be working for me?


----------



## stefanthehuman (Mar 21, 2014)

antraz101 said:


> Could someone post a mirror download for the TWRP recovery because it seems to not be working for me?

Click to collapse



Here

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Can anyone help me with removing the carrier label on the Orange Hiro rom?  Please and thank you


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 21, 2014)

antraz101 said:


> Could someone post a mirror download for the TWRP recovery because it seems to not be working for me?

Click to collapse



If you have OT-6012D (dual sim) TWRP won't work because they don't have sdcard at all.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 21, 2014)

stefanthehuman said:


> What is the difference between the Orange one and the one you would get reinstalling from Mobile Upgrade tool?

Click to collapse



The Orange one is the branded (with a lot of Orange apps and and orange coloured interface) version of the Alcatel OT-6012, while the one you get from Mobile Upgrade is the original ROM, which came with the Alcatel OT-6012. Here is a quote from one of the users who tested both of them: 



paul.d051990 said:


> Thanks to CyberianIce, who has provided the files, I have managed to install the original firmware on my phone, an branded Orange Hiro. My personal oppinion about the original rom is as follows : the rom feels lighter, faster, fresh interface, no huge changes in the SystemUI, only some icons and images here and there. In Antutu benchmark, I got a score of 11170. A good score to be honest. So, recap : original firmware, ANDROID VR. 4.2.2, changed interface, more buttons in status bar, ALCATEL interface. Bugs, contact widget doesn't seem to work at all, if I set a specific contact, it won't dial or sms the contact, don't know why, ain't interested. For ROMANIAN users, there is no ROMANIAN language.
> 
> With the original ORANGE firmware, stock android 4.2.2, the rom is simple, plain, good ol' android. Not so many buttons in status bar menu, after deleting some stupid apk's from orange, that I or other user will use, the rom got smoother, faster, obtaining a benchmark in ANTUTU of 10970. The lockscreen on the ALCATEL firmware has some usefull shortcuts, like dialer, sms and camera, the stock android orange firmware, does not. This stock firmware comes with a weather widget from orange, very annoying, doesn't update right, doesn't display the correct weather, it's useless, good for nothing, but...it can be replaced with any other custom widget. The contact widget works correctly, has orange gestures, little usefull app, and for ROMANIAN users, has ROMANIAN language.

Click to collapse


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 22, 2014)

Andrew-X said:


> The Orange one is the branded (with a lot of Orange apps and and orange coloured interface) version of the Alcatel OT-6012, while the one you get from Mobile Upgrade is the original ROM, which came with the Alcatel OT-6012. Here is a quote from one of the users who tested both of them:

Click to collapse



Nobody can see how one from Mobile Upgrade S looks like because it won't let you do upgrade even if you have initial build. It will say you already have latest version installed. We need to push custom .ver files to screw Mobile Upgrade S :/


----------



## himmler1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi. I rooted this phone and accidentaly unistalled system update app. (i think is jrd.fota) . now I can't find system update icon in menu and can't check check for firmware update. 
I found jrd fota apk but it's only 3 kb and cannt install
how can I reinstall again system update app? 


i'm on orange stock room 4.2.2 build 01015.


----------



## hotlinksxz (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey, i'm having a very big trouble with the phone D:
I can't call or receive calls, appears a message ''call conditionaled'' or something like that. It works everything fine(Internet, WA, telegram) just that problem.
I tried all and i cant fix it... When i try to enter in Call menu ''Problem with sim or net'' And i can't enter...
And if i change to my old phone (Lumia 710) the sim works fine and i can call... Can anyone can help me?


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 23, 2014)

himmler1 said:


> Hi. I rooted this phone and accidentaly unistalled system update app. (i think is jrd.fota) . now I can't find system update icon in menu and can't check check for firmware update.
> I found jrd fota apk but it's only 3 kb and cannt install
> how can I reinstall again system update app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the app, copy it to system, I think, other users please correct me if I am wrong, and set the correct permissions. Do a cache and dalvik cache whipe, and you are ok


----------



## Egy-bluE (Mar 23, 2014)

*how to unroot*

Hello
It seems that it's easy to root Alcatel idol mini , but is there a way to unroot it to get warranty back ?!


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 23, 2014)

Egy-bluE said:


> Hello
> It seems that it's easy to root Alcatel idol mini , but is there a way to unroot it to get warranty back ?!

Click to collapse



If You use farmroot.apk its easy to root and same for unroot.


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 24, 2014)

Egy-bluE said:


> Hello
> It seems that it's easy to root Alcatel idol mini , but is there a way to unroot it to get warranty back ?!

Click to collapse



You can also use Kingo Android Root. It's free and all you have to do is to press one button and it roots (or unroot) your phone in just 1 minute. I tested both of them myself and they work just fine!


----------



## Egy-bluE (Mar 24, 2014)

*CyberianIce and Andrew-x*

Thank you both, I'll give it a try


----------



## 115dan (Mar 25, 2014)

*Update fot alcatel rom.*

At this moment are updates for alcatel stock rom? Some updates for that rom will help i think.


----------



## tiboutchou (Mar 25, 2014)

*Alcatel idol mini ot6012X TWRP backup*

Hi,
a friend lent me his phone and I made a backup of the original rom after updating with mobile upgrade.

Download this archive and follow the same procedure

Flash with TWRP provided by CyberianIce.


----------



## 115dan (Mar 25, 2014)

tiboutchou said:


> Hi,
> a friend lent me his phone and I made a backup of the original rom after updating with mobile upgrade.
> 
> Download this archive and follow the same procedure
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Now can anyone teach me how to deodex stock rom? I try to modify SystemUi.apk to make android look better. I tried with universal deodexer, worked but... systemui.apk don't have a res folder in it. xUltimate doesn't work... Any help?


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 25, 2014)

115dan said:


> Thanks! Now can anyone teach me how to deodex stock rom? I try to modify SystemUi.apk to make android look better. I tried with universal deodexer, worked but... systemui.apk don't have a res folder in it. xUltimate doesn't work... Any help?

Click to collapse



Resources are located on /custpack only symlinked on /system


----------



## 115dan (Mar 26, 2014)

*RO ORANGE*

Thanks so much @CyberianIce. Now i need a method to remove the RO ORANGE on stock hiro rom in the status bar. Anyone knows?


----------



## paul.d051990 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thank you !!!*



tiboutchou said:


> Hi,
> a friend lent me his phone and I made a backup of the original rom after updating with mobile upgrade.
> 
> Download this archive and follow the same procedure
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing the archive, now we have ROMANIAN language on ALCATEL ROM, I will post your link to my tutorial if you don't mind.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hi !*

Hi guys , I need about 5 testers for some apps , THEIR PHONE MUST RUN ORANGE ROM ! 

                           IF you think you are good , please comment at the post in the link below :
http://orangehiro.blogspot.ro/p/need-testers.html

                                                                         Respect , 
                                                                              Serb Sergiu


----------



## dcupsao (Mar 29, 2014)

*Recovery*

Guys anyone have a stock recovery that i can flash? 
I need to get the device to warranty the touch went nuts keeps pressing itself ...its annoying ... and i forgot to make a backup ...


----------



## Andrew-X (Mar 30, 2014)

dcupsao said:


> Guys anyone have a stock recovery that i can flash?
> I need to get the device to warranty the touch went nuts keeps pressing itself ...its annoying ... and i forgot to make a backup ...

Click to collapse



Here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0OEU3aWxsEBTUNQNE1aa1hRMG8/edit?usp=sharing 

It is taken from my Orange Hiro, running on update 01010.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 31, 2014)

Greetings,

I need anybody with Romanian language on phone to forward this file to me

```
/custpack/framework/framework-res.apk
```
I need it because of language files so I can include it in my ROM which I will publish when finished.


----------



## Kathyryne (Mar 31, 2014)

*alacatel ot mini soft bricked caused by xposed*

Hi, good morning!

Im new here, but i am an avid reader of this forum [and learnt how to root several devices from you guys, and i thank you for that :good: ]. I have one specific problem with my device, my alcatel one touch idol mini [rooted using framaroot,2 sim ver.]. I recently downloaded and installed greenify, and out of curiosity, i also installed xposed framework without any background of the software. And after a series of instructions [installation of xposed framework, disregarded the warning  ], i restarted my phone., waited for a couple of minutes to boot, but to my surprise, i just [did] soft bricked my device[my first] . Known to me that if i encountered this kind of problem, hard resetting should have solved the problem, but i cant enter recovery prompt [volume up + power button, volume down + power button, various of key combinations]., and everytime i press the said keys, it just restarts from the previous boot loop[ android logo then alcatel ot mini screen].

Hope you can help me once again.

Please, if i am at the wrong thread, kindly direct me at the correct forum thread..

Thank you guys!

Have a good day.


----------



## scufy (Mar 31, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I need anybody with Romanian language on phone to forward this file to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you have.


----------



## CyberianIce (Mar 31, 2014)

Kathyryne said:


> Hi, good morning!
> 
> Im new here, but i am an avid reader of this forum [and learnt how to root several devices from you guys, and i thank you for that :good: ]. I have one specific problem with my device, my alcatel one touch idol mini [rooted using framaroot,2 sim ver.]. I recently downloaded and installed greenify, and out of curiosity, i also installed xposed framework without any background of the software. And after a series of instructions [installation of xposed framework, disregarded the warning  ], i restarted my phone., waited for a couple of minutes to boot, but to my surprise, i just [did] soft bricked my device[my first] . Known to me that if i encountered this kind of problem, hard resetting should have solved the problem, but i cant enter recovery prompt [volume up + power button, volume down + power button, various of key combinations]., and everytime i press the said keys, it just restarts from the previous boot loop[ android logo then alcatel ot mini screen].
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you have TWRP installed, reboot into recovery and flash zip from attachment. If you don't have TWRP just enter STOCK recovery do factory restart and after boot uninstall Xposed and all traces of it.


----------



## paradiselost28 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I saw that build 01015 was available but I want to be sure I can root this ROM too if I make the update...
I'am also interested in installing a custom recovery (TWRP I think) and make a backup of my actual rom.
Thanks a lot for your help.

(les frenchies peuvent toujours me contacter en MP !)


----------



## Gajeel23 (Apr 2, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw that build 01015 was available but I want to be sure I can root this ROM too if I make the update...
> I'am also interested in installing a custom recovery (TWRP I think) and make a backup of my actual rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey where did you saw the build 01015 you're talking to? can you give a link or some info where to download it? or read some details of that build?


----------



## paradiselost28 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gajeel23 said:


> Hey where did you saw the build 01015 you're talking to? can you give a link or some info where to download it? or read some details of that build?

Click to collapse



I just saw this new build was available by using the update process included in this phone but I live in France, maybe this build is only available for french people ?


----------



## Gajeel23 (Apr 3, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> I just saw this new build was available by using the update process included in this phone but I live in France, maybe this build is only available for french people ?

Click to collapse



Ahhh i see..yeah! maybe its only available to your country..i just updated my phone 3 days ago..with the latest firmware..its build number is 01001..im from philippines by the way..


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 3, 2014)

01 001 is initial and latest international build

01 015 is only for Orange OEM

However they are all based on MTK ALPS.JB3.MP.V1 ROM and there is no difference in core, only modified OEM apps, theme, ringtones, bloatware, etc and added protection against modifying recovery, but it is hacked


----------



## Gajeel23 (Apr 4, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> 01 001 is initial and latest international build
> 
> 01 015 is only for Orange OEM
> 
> However they are all based on MTK ALPS.JB3.MP.V1 ROM and there is no difference in core, only modified OEM apps, theme, ringtones, bloatware, etc and added protection against modifying recovery, but it is hacked

Click to collapse



Where did you get that info? Kindly share a link?

And by the way..is there any news out there that our phone will be updated SOON to KITKAT? or not?


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 4, 2014)

Gajeel23 said:


> Where did you get that info? Kindly share a link?
> 
> And by the way..is there any news out there that our phone will be updated SOON to KITKAT? or not?

Click to collapse



From stock /custpack/build.prop


----------



## schlunk (Apr 4, 2014)

i rooted my dualsim mini and installed some stuff,
now its in a bootloop, the screen goes black after the white alcatelonetouch-screen and reboots.
can somebody please point me in the right direction what to do now?
cheers


----------



## keymanhattan (Apr 4, 2014)

*upgrade 01002*

Hello I have the 6012D unbranded, rooted with framaroot. Everything works fine. Today I received an upgrade notification about 01002. The update fails with the following error:
apply_patch_check ("/custpack/build.prop", "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx", "xxxxxxxxxxxxx") Update.zip is not correct
Installation aborted.


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 5, 2014)

Can anybody upload full backup of build 01015 please?


----------



## tiboutchou (Apr 5, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Can anybody upload full backup of build 01015 please?

Click to collapse



Here is the backup of TWRP Sosh 01007 you can then update.


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 5, 2014)

Any 01015?


----------



## 115dan (Apr 5, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Any 01015?

Click to collapse



https://mega.co.nz/#...qKpeGnSE9Zw3r7I

 Here is the 1015 rom with some apps in it, it's better than nothing...


----------



## cambr1an (Apr 6, 2014)

Kathyryne said:


> Hi, good morning!
> 
> Im new here, but i am an avid reader of this forum [and learnt how to root several devices from you guys, and i thank you for that :good: ]. I have one specific problem with my device, my alcatel one touch idol mini [rooted using framaroot,2 sim ver.]. I recently downloaded and installed greenify, and out of curiosity, i also installed xposed framework without any background of the software. And after a series of instructions [installation of xposed framework, disregarded the warning  ], i restarted my phone., waited for a couple of minutes to boot, but to my surprise, i just [did] soft bricked my device[my first] . Known to me that if i encountered this kind of problem, hard resetting should have solved the problem, but i cant enter recovery prompt [volume up + power button, volume down + power button, various of key combinations]., and everytime i press the said keys, it just restarts from the previous boot loop[ android logo then alcatel ot mini screen].
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You can reset your phone using Alcatel One Touch Upgrade (you'll need a Windows PC). BTW, 2.3.1 is the last version of Xposed I know that works with Alcatel Idol Mini. I'm using it right now with Greenify. Hope it helps!


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 6, 2014)

That won't work with this phone


----------



## cambr1an (Apr 6, 2014)

What wouldn't?


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 6, 2014)

Mobile Upgrade S or One Touch Upgrade they don't work. Xposed also don't work, it soft brick phone, don't try it.
@115dan
Something wrong with that mirror or I need to register?


----------



## 115dan (Apr 6, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Mobile Upgrade S or One Touch Upgrade they don't work. Xposed also don't work, it soft brick phone, don't try it.
> @115dan
> Something wrong with that mirror or I need to register?

Click to collapse



https://mega.co.nz/#!LZp0gAyA!90sJLYXFh1j3kHZFuG4cVR7RgZFsfz3Q101eQ1zTkPo Here is the link.


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 6, 2014)

115dan said:


> https://mega.co.nz/#!LZp0gAyA!90sJLYXFh1j3kHZFuG4cVR7RgZFsfz3Q101eQ1zTkPo Here is the link.

Click to collapse



I cant download for some reason, can you reupload to devhost or something?


----------



## cambr1an (Apr 7, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Mobile Upgrade S or One Touch Upgrade they don't work. Xposed also don't work, it soft brick phone, don't try it.

Click to collapse




I soft bricked my phone 3 times while trying out different versions of Xposed. I revived it using One Touch Upgrade 3 times also. I also found that Xposed Framework version 2.3.1 works without bricking the phone. As I've said in my previous post I am using it right now. I have the Idol Mini Dual SIM variant like Kathyryne. I guess it depends on what phone variant you are using.


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 7, 2014)

Send me URL of that "One Touch Upgrade" for OT-6012X This is what I get when try Mobile Upgrade S (MTK OTU):





@115dan
Custpack missing in this backup grrr


----------



## keymanhattan (Apr 9, 2014)

cambr1an said:


> I soft bricked my phone 3 times while trying out different versions of Xposed. I revived it using One Touch Upgrade 3 times also. I also found that Xposed Framework version 2.3.1 works without bricking the phone. As I've said in my previous post I am using it right now. I have the Idol Mini Dual SIM variant like Kathyryne. I guess it depends on what phone variant you are using.

Click to collapse



I confirm that Xposed 2.3.1 doesn't brick the Idol Mini Dual and runs smoothly. One Touch Upgrade reconize the phone and works also. Installed Xposed Framework 2.3.1, activated and rebooted many times without problems. Greenfy works like a charm and Gravity Box also (center clock, battery mod, traffic data ...)
THANK YOU so much for suggestions. :good::good:


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 9, 2014)

keymanhattan said:


> I confirm that Xposed 2.3.1 doesn't brick the Idol Mini Dual and runs smoothly. One Touch Upgrade reconize the phone and works also. Installed Xposed Framework 2.3.1, activated and rebooted many times without problems. Greenfy works like a charm and Gravity Box also (center clock, battery mod, traffic data ...)
> THANK YOU so much for suggestions. :good::good:

Click to collapse



One Touch Upgrade don't work with 6012X build 01001, I tried many times and there is screenshot of error we got when trying.


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL.
With the last update from Alcatel, notifications LED works with WhatsApp


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## scufy (Apr 9, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> LOL.
> With the last update from Alcatel, notifications LED works with WhatsApp

Click to collapse



And the last Update is?


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 9, 2014)

scufy said:


> And the last Update is?

Click to collapse



This:
https://mega.co.nz/#!YgMwiY5D!GnDcMEEDCwVvQfkkyIawDZfboSns0ku2Hjs_r_pBGJ4
Stock Rom of Alcatel from Spain, i can't see the comp number because i don't have the phone right now...
Oh, and last comp. from Orange spain is 01016


----------



## scufy (Apr 9, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> This:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!YgMwiY5D!GnDcMEEDCwVvQfkkyIawDZfboSns0ku2Hjs_r_pBGJ4
> Stock Rom of Alcatel from Spain, i can't see the comp number because i don't have the phone right now...
> Oh, and last comp. from Orange spain is 01016

Click to collapse



Thanks for this but can you post only the Update.zip ?


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 9, 2014)

Can anybody upload backup from OT-6012X 01 015 any build (Orange, Sosh, ...) just have to be 01015. Last two files I downloaded, one missing whole custpack partition, other is 01002 with very bad font :/


----------



## scufy (Apr 9, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> Can anybody upload backup from OT-6012X 01 015 any build (Orange, Sosh, ...) just have to be 01015. Last two files I downloaded, one missing whole custpack partition, other is 01002 with very bad font :/

Click to collapse



I will post it in 20 min.

Here Orange Ro TWRP Backup 01015 http://d-h.st/f5G


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 10, 2014)

scufy said:


> I will post it in 20 min.
> 
> Here Orange Ro TWRP Backup 01015 http://d-h.st/f5G

Click to collapse



Downloading now, thanks!


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 10, 2014)

WhaT is the last Alcatel Update?


----------



## scufy (Apr 10, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> WhaT is the last Alcatel Update?

Click to collapse



You said the last Alcatel Orange Update is 01016, and is stored in SD card-> .downloaded folder.


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 10, 2014)

scufy said:


> You said the last Alcatel Orange Update is 01016, and is stored in SD card-> .downloaded folder.

Click to collapse



With the Orange ROM, the last build i get was 01016
But with the stock rom, from alcatel, i have the 01002 and the device don't detects any newer version... So, is the 01002 the last build from stock alcatel?


----------



## kobbySF (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello ,
I have the following issue:
Today I recieved a message that i have firmware update . Downloaded it and it started installing. Everything was going well untill the instalation was complete , then the phone restarted and loaded onli on the white start screen with "ALCATEL ONE TOUCH" and "SMART MOVE" , and that's it. It cannot be turned off (when i push the power button it only restarts) What can I do ? :crying:


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 10, 2014)

Enter recovery and do factory restart. If you donk know how to do that, search this thread for previous posts.


----------



## aurelioo (Apr 11, 2014)

you guys talk all about 6012X but i have a 6012A, will all the stuff like roms and backups work the same?


----------



## gatto989 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Help*

Hi everyone!
I've following this post since December when I bought my 6012a here in Colombia.
I've successfully rooted and learned a lot of things from you (still trying to understand more of the TWR) but now i have a little problem, one day like any other my phone left me.
When i put the simcard on, it recognizes the network but keeps on emergency call, tried change the network on manual but it keeps saying  that cannot register the network.
I've tried changing the simcard, no result of the same on all mobile operators.
Found a kind of master code and checked the simlock, it's all gray on options. even permanent unlock.
Imei it's not corrupt, at least i believe it.
the phone was fully unlocked when i bought it.  
any suggestion?


----------



## scufy (Apr 11, 2014)

gatto989 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've following this post since December when I bought my 6012a here in Colombia.
> I've successfully rooted and learned a lot of things from you (still trying to understand more of the TWR) but now i have a little problem, one day like any other my phone left me.
> When i put the simcard on, it recognizes the network but keeps on emergency call, tried change the network on manual but it keeps saying  that cannot register the network.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a Factory reset and if don't work try to resoft.Good luck.


----------



## LFoxter (Apr 11, 2014)

*Right*

So basically how far are we to the golden destination (KitKat or Cyanogen)? Root's available, TWRP's available, rom has already been dumped. I got the 6012D Slate. Isn't it a matter of time that someone would make a rom?


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 11, 2014)

gatto989 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've following this post since December when I bought my 6012a here in Colombia.
> I've successfully rooted and learned a lot of things from you (still trying to understand more of the TWR) but now i have a little problem, one day like any other my phone left me.
> When i put the simcard on, it recognizes the network but keeps on emergency call, tried change the network on manual but it keeps saying  that cannot register the network.
> ...

Click to collapse



Brand new or used phone?
If is used, the IMEI can be blocked...

I had a similar problem, i'm from yoigo and i can't call, even with other operators, just with movistar... I'm lucky because yoigo uses movistar signal and i connect to movistar's red manually...


----------



## CyberianIce (Apr 11, 2014)

LFoxter said:


> So basically how far are we to the golden destination (KitKat or Cyanogen)? Root's available, TWRP's available, rom has already been dumped. I got the 6012D Slate. Isn't it a matter of time that someone would make a rom?

Click to collapse



Short answer: light year away; In optimistic terms not big distance but yet somehow unreachable.

There are still no single KitKat ROM for MT6572 SoC smartphone, among hundreds of devices, dozens of manufacturers and bunch of OEMs. Biggest effort to compile KitKat on MT6572 was AOSP for Omate smartwatches but I don't follow that crew any longer as I understood that won't be usable for our smartphone to port.

CyanogenMOD won't compile by himself. And nobody work on that for few reasons. First, when I tried last time, I noted that there are some source code missing (MTK kernel, some parts are not under GPL, MTK don't publish them but sells instead). However that is not worst thing. Even on devices which have complete source code, MTK uses some strange toolchain, many developers said they never seen such setup before.

OT-6012X and OT-6012D have few things in common but completly different parameter and partition setup due to absence of micro sd card on dual SIM variants (that is why TWRP don't work with dual SIM: sdcard is virtually emulated and don't exist until android is booted, instead of using separate NAND address space like used to be in pre-4.2 dveices). Their ROMs are not cross-commpatibile.

If you find any working MT6572 KitKat ROM I will try to port. I used to think that I be able to port ROM for same chipset, but this custpack and APKs JRD fragmentation make hard things even worse.

And last thing, there are some rummer about KitKat but we wrote Alcatel support many times and they said that they have no plan to upgrade software on idol MINI.



			
				Alcatel Support said:
			
		

> --please do not reply below this line--
> 
> Dear Vladimir,
> Thank you for contacting Alcatel Onetouch!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 11, 2014)

CyberianIce, probably this can be helpful 
http://mxrootrom.blogspot.com.es/2014/02/mediatek-mtk-kernel-source-code-leaked.html
http://www.gizchina.com/2014/02/24/first-mt6595-mediatek-phone-4g-lte-android-4-4-kitkat-spotted-mwc/


----------



## 115dan (Apr 14, 2014)

http://forum.slimroms.net/topic/1847-alcatel-ot-6012x-slimrom-request/
I made a thread on Slimrom forums. I hope someone will look at it.


----------



## 115dan (Apr 17, 2014)

*Kernel*

Hi guys i think i found the kernel of Alcatel one touch idol mini in this 2 archives. one is for OT6012X and the other for OT6012D.
Im not pretty sure, but i think this is the kernel. In those archives is the whole android and 2 kernel folders. One is /kernel and the other one is in /mediatek/kernel.
I am not sure what is the folder with the kernel, but we will find out.
And sorry for my english.
OT6012D: https://mega.co.nz/#!6Q5knCxZ!7kUkKOSPJX1adUwnJgs9ssv_FX14WRH30kwnz63TadU
OT6012X: https://mega.co.nz/#!6AhQ3DiZ!ZvZmVqyUsVv14YK7WnzkAk_motu-poYiQ3dJBZdTBoY
If this is the real kernel, we gonna have a good time.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## aleku83 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can anyone upload full backup for restore with SP Flash Tools  please.My touch sreen does not work anymore and i have to do a restore to Orange Rom to take the phone to waranty.


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Odd problem*

Hey guys, I've been having some strange problem with my Orange Hiro. I have been using the alcatel fr rom for quite some time now. All was good unitll one day, out of the blue, the phone started to react strangely in the following manner. When I dorp down the notification panel it automatically pushes the settings button and enters it. Has anyone encountered such a problem, and if so, is there a solution to it? It's not a major thing, just a bug, a buggy bug. Thank you.


----------



## scufy (Apr 24, 2014)

paul.d051990 said:


> Hey guys, I've been having some strange problem with my Orange Hiro. I have been using the alcatel fr rom for quite some time now. All was good unitll one day, out of the blue, the phone started to react strangely in the following manner. When I dorp down the notification panel it automatically pushes the settings button and enters it. Has anyone encountered such a problem, and if so, is there a solution to it? It's not a major thing, just a bug, a buggy bug. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Your touchscreen is broken. Is hard broken not soft bug, 90% of Idol Mini have this problem. Orange retired all this phones from the market. You must send it to service. I think Orange will not make in the future another contract with TCT


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Bad phone after all*



scufy said:


> Your touchscreen is broken. Is hard broken not soft bug, 90% of Idol Mini have this problem. Orange retired all this phones from the market. You must send it to service. I think Orange will not make in the future another contract with TCT

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply, I will install the stock recovery, unroot it, and send it in warranty. Hope they don't discover it was rooted. Maybe I will get my money back and get another phone...


----------



## scufy (Apr 24, 2014)

They will change the phone whit a new one,I know a guy who change 4 for the same reason :touchscreen. When they finish the stock will offer another phones.Good luck.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Apr 25, 2014)

*KitKat for Orange Hiro*

Hey ! I managed to give our Old Fashioned ( BRANDED ORANGE ) Firmware a KitKat modern look and some apps :

              - Transparent Statusbar
              - White Statusbar Icons
              - Stock KitKat Launcher ( exactly like the original one , because its actually the ORIGINAL one  ) 
              - Dialer 
              - Gallery 

     EDIT :   Added KitKat Google KeyBoard

        Now I am trying to change the boot logo and Locker .

    Look up at this screenshot : 

  Any feedback is highly appreciated even if it is bad or good even if I know it is '' Almost Useless '' ...


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nice*



scufy said:


> They will change the phone whit a new one,I know a guy who change 4 for the same reason :touchscreen. When they finish the stock will offer another phones.Good luck.

Click to collapse



Do you happen to know if your friend rooted or modded the phone? I've rooted mine and changed the firmware. If I unroot the phone and restore the original backup will they notice something?


----------



## scufy (Apr 25, 2014)

paul.d051990 said:


> Do you happen to know if your friend rooted or modded the phone? I've rooted mine and changed the firmware. If I unroot the phone and restore the original backup will they notice something?

Click to collapse



If is unroot and have original stock rom no problem.


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Help please*

Does anyone have an original Orange 001010 stock TWRP backup ? If so, please upload it so that I can revert my piece of junk phone to stock and go change it, it's starting to bother me. Now it's changing the ringtone all by itself.


----------



## scufy (Apr 25, 2014)

Here you have Stock Orange 01015 TWRP :http://d-h.st/f5G


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Thank you but...*



scufy said:


> Here you have Stock Orange 01015 TWRP :http://d-h.st/f5G

Click to collapse



Thank you Scufy, but this build does not have the orange boot up animation, it has the alcatel one, although the rest of the rom is from orange. Can a romanian user please confirm that the boot up animation from the 01015 update on the ROMANIA orange hiro is the alcatel one touch one, or is it the orange one from the initial build 01010. Please help, I really need to take this phone back to warranty.


----------



## scufy (Apr 26, 2014)

I change the bootanimation, if you don't like can change in JRD_custres - media.
Down you have Orange bootanimation.


----------



## Rambytes (Apr 26, 2014)

keymanhattan said:


> I confirm that Xposed 2.3.1 doesn't brick the Idol Mini Dual and runs smoothly. One Touch Upgrade reconize the phone and works also. Installed Xposed Framework 2.3.1, activated and rebooted many times without problems. Greenfy works like a charm and Gravity Box also (center clock, battery mod, traffic data ...)
> THANK YOU so much for suggestions. :good::good:

Click to collapse



I've got this phone from 2 days now.... for the price, I really, but I mean REALLY love this phone!!! Light, fast, reactive, battery life is very good... The screen is sharp, good brightness, I really love this new phone.

The only problem is i cannot install Xposed. I've download the 2.3.1 (filename: de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v29_665be7.apk) but I got a bootloop. I've use the Alcatel Update to unbrick the phone, try to install Xposed again with a brand new install, same thing: soft brick.

Why some people can install and other (like me) cannot? I have the Alcatel OneTouch Mini OT-6012A (from the carrier Bell, in Quebec Canada), single SIM and microSD slot.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## keymanhattan (Apr 27, 2014)

Rambytes said:


> Why some people can install and other (like me) cannot? I have the Alcatel OneTouch Mini OT-6012A (from the carrier Bell, in Quebec Canada), single SIM and microSD slot.
> 
> Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



Works only with 6012D (dual sim version).


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Thank you Scufy !!!*



scufy said:


> I change the bootanimation, if you don't like can change in JRD_custres - media.
> Down you have Orange bootanimation.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much Scufy !!!


----------



## scufy (Apr 27, 2014)

keymanhattan said:


> Works only with 6012D (dual sim version).

Click to collapse



Also Exposed Framework 2.3.1 work with 6012X


----------



## paul.d051990 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Please help us.*



scufy said:


> Also Exposed Framework 2.3.1 work with 6012X

Click to collapse



Please add app link, Xposed 2.3.1. and even a tutorial, oh, and please add the link to the modules that work with xposed 2.3.1.


----------



## scufy (Apr 28, 2014)

First install Exposed Installer and reboot. Install GravityBox, open Exposed Installer and check GravityBox. Done.
Atention!!!Do not update Xposed Installer to 2.5.1 bcs. your phone will enter in bootloop


----------



## hotlinksxz (Apr 28, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Hey ! I managed to give our Old Fashioned ( BRANDED ORANGE ) Firmware a KitKat modern look and some apps :
> 
> - Transparent Statusbar
> - White Statusbar Icons
> ...

Click to collapse



´
When do you plan to releasi it?? It's just what i want!!


----------



## lepi (Apr 28, 2014)

scufy said:


> First install Exposed Installer and reboot. Install GravityBox, open Exposed Installer and check GravityBox. Done.
> Atention!!!Do not update Xposed Installer to 2.5.1 bcs. your phone will enter in bootloop

Click to collapse



Also after install xposed you should install/update framework (not xposed, but only the framework)

Its working and thanks for the head up, @scufy


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## schlunk (Apr 29, 2014)

*soft brick*

i tried to install the xposed framework, now my 6012d is bricked, hanging at the boot screen.
i tried to run the alcatel update tool, but it doesnt recognize the phone.
i cannot install the mtk65xx preloader driver properly also.
when i try to, it says that the driver is already up to date, but it doesnt work.
can anybody help her?


----------



## karaganchev (Apr 29, 2014)

Try to remove it and install it again 

Sent from my Orange Hiro using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## schlunk (Apr 29, 2014)

i followed this guide, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421
no idea if it worked, but the upgrade tool still doesnt see my phone.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

schlunk said:


> i tried to install the xposed framework, now my 6012d is bricked, hanging at the boot screen.
> i tried to run the alcatel update tool, but it doesnt recognize the phone.
> i cannot install the mtk65xx preloader driver properly also.
> when i try to, it says that the driver is already up to date, but it doesnt work.
> can anybody help her?

Click to collapse



Enter recovery by pressing Volume Up and Power then release . XPOSED Framework 2.3.1 works on Alcatel One touch Idol Mini / Orange Hiro .

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




hotlinksxz said:


> ´
> When do you plan to releasi it?? It's just what i want!!

Click to collapse



 It needs more testing . I would probably release it on my blog www.orangehiro.blogspot.ro , where I post all my experiences with Orange Hiro / Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini . Just keep reading new posts to be in touch with my releases


----------



## lepi (May 4, 2014)




----------



## aleku83 (May 7, 2014)

Can i use back-up made with twrp to restore it with SP Flash Tools ?
My phone wont go in to recovery.


----------



## Candiety (May 8, 2014)

Can anybody think of a method to unroot this phone?

I rooted using kingaroot, but can't unroot it this way!


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 8, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Can anybody think of a method to unroot this phone?
> 
> I rooted using kingaroot, but can't unroot it this way!

Click to collapse



Sure , I made this 2 times and worked. Install SuperSU . Do all the things the app say , update it etc. Enter its settings and press Full Unroot . And that is all :3

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Hi gents! I think the time when I release the KitKat looking ROM is coming closer . Its a matter of days . features : 
              KitKat Look
              KitKat Boot Animation (ON)
              Orange Boot Animation (OFF)
              Dialer 
              Camera 
              Google Experience Launcher (Original) with
                    "Ok Google" opens Google Now
                    Swiping right brings Google Now Screen
                    Transparent StatusBar
                     White Statusbar KitKat Icon 
 And probably I forgot about some )
 In order to be in touch with the release , enter my blog www.orangehiro.blogspot.ro . Any Feedback would be highly appreciated ! Thanks !


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 9, 2014)

I just finished the Look and can't wait to share it with you guys .
www.orangehiro.blogspot.com NEED TESTERS FOR ROM .


----------



## Benoox (May 9, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> I just finished the Look and can't wait to share it with you guys .
> www.orangehiro.blogspot.com NEED TESTERS FOR ROM .

Click to collapse



This actually looks preatty good, i am happy to finaly see some progress for our phone.
Tell me, will it be compatible with international ot mini phones with 4.2.2 bn 01003 (i am in Monetenegro on Telenor)
I would test it but since this is my primary phone and i didnt install cwr i am afraid to get into that adventure. ( it was a lot easier with my old htc wildfire s)


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 9, 2014)

Benoox said:


> This actually looks preatty good, i am happy to finaly see some progress for our phone.
> Tell me, will it be compatible with international ot mini phones with 4.2.2 bn 01003 (i am in Monetenegro on Telenor)
> I would test it but since this is my primary phone and i didnt install cwr i am afraid to get into that adventure. ( it was a lot easier with my old htc wildfire s)

Click to collapse



Oldies are goldies .. I remember my ZTE Blade  with gingerbread on it .. It was super easy to change everything in it . Well , someone tried to flash the Orange Romania ROM on Telenor and it worked just fine  If you want to talk more PM me . If you want you can get a try to do that


----------



## Candiety (May 9, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Sure , I made this 2 times and worked. Install SuperSU . Do all the things the app say , update it etc. Enter its settings and press Full Unroot . And that is all :3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately all this did for me was install supersu! Thanks for trying though.

Does vroot have an unroot option does anybody know? Would it work to install vroot over the kingoroot and try that?


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 9, 2014)

Candiety said:


> Unfortunately all this did for me was install supersu! Thanks for trying though.
> 
> Does vroot have an unroot option does anybody know? Would it work to install vroot over the kingoroot and try that?

Click to collapse



It seems that you didn't do all the things .. Install it and install its binaries then enter options and select Full Unroot :|


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 9, 2014)

Okay .. I am feeling very nervouse about this , thinking '' What if this is going to brick devices ? '' . I tested by myself and it works but WHO KNOWS ?


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 9, 2014)

*Kitkat LOOK Release*

Hey . In this post I am going to release the KitKat LOOK for our Orange Hiro , show you how to install it and some BUGS etc .


       First , I want to say a '' Thank You '' to all people who let their opinion to be heard by me , by saying this I mean all XDA community  Thank you , Thank you , Thank you ! I am not so '' famous '' as a developer there , I did all my researches by myself and no one helped me out when I was in trouble .
    Special Thanks to Ivan Ristic , who had the courage to test it 

  Now , time for the LOOK .
 Started this because I wanted to know how to do that .. I was totally N00B . It seems that I did it pretty well so now it is ready to be launched .
KNOWN BUGS :
  -If you press Factory Reset , it is going to be again Jelly Bean 
               How to fix ?
    If you want to do a Factory Reset , simply re-restore the ROM from TWRP .
  -The KitKat BootAnimation leaves a black line up and down because of the resolution .
               How to fix ?
     Find another KitKat BootAnimation and put it there . 
   -The KitKat BootAnimation ends before starting up .
                How to Fix ?
      Find another bootanimation or simply select QuickStart , to speed up the procedure .
                 ORIGINAL LINK TO THE POST :http://orangehiro.blogspot.ro/
         This have been said , now the good part :
                Download LINK : https://www.mediafire.com/?5gzsnn8nso828g4
   DON'T FORGET TO BACKUP !

     Credits to : Me ^.^   FEEDBACK WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED !


----------



## Candiety (May 9, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Sure , I made this 2 times and worked. Install SuperSU . Do all the things the app say , update it etc. Enter its settings and press Full Unroot . And that is all :3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sergiulik2000 said:


> It seems that you didn't do all the things .. Install it and install its binaries then enter options and select Full Unroot :|

Click to collapse



Apologies I meant "all it did was uninstall". I did that, and it uninstalled SuperSU - and stayed rooted.

It appears that I am stuck in root. I've tried all sorts to no avail.


----------



## scufy (May 10, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Hey . In this post I am going to release the KitKat Look for our Orange Hiro , show you how to install it and some BUGS etc .
> 
> 
> First , I want to say a '' Thank You '' to all people who let their opinion to be heard by me , by saying this I mean all XDA community  Thank you , Thank you , Thank you ! I am not so '' famous '' as a developer there , I did all my researches by myself and no one helped me out when I was in trouble .
> ...

Click to collapse



You must change the title this is not KITKAT ROM is a KITKAT LOOK LIKE, is just a "theme".


----------



## adrianjwf (May 10, 2014)

*I need help?*

I managed to brick my orange Hiro. Now start the phone in recovery mod but I can't access the sdcard. The question is how I will do a restore backup   Thanx


----------



## hotlinksxz (May 10, 2014)

Sergiulik2000 said:


> Hey . In this post I am going to release the KitKat Look for our Orange Hiro , show you how to install it and some BUGS etc .
> 
> 
> First , I want to say a '' Thank You '' to all people who let their opinion to be heard by me , by saying this I mean all XDA community  Thank you , Thank you , Thank you ! I am not so '' famous '' as a developer there , I did all my researches by myself and no one helped me out when I was in trouble .
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing!! Downloading... 
It has working Led Lights like the acatel rom?

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Okay, after testing a bit, there the wallpapers are a screen capture from you(lol) the rom is in english, your phone number and the apps you searched in play store appears... haha, i dont like nothing the camera app(so so so bad) but the rest it's pretty well, congrats!!


----------



## scufy (May 10, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> Amazing!! Downloading...
> It has working Led Lights like the acatel rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes he put some wallpapers, Exposed and GravityBox and left his nvram who can brick your phone....this is not a rom its a jok


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 10, 2014)

hotlinksxz said:


> Amazing!! Downloading...
> It has working Led Lights like the acatel rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  Its stock KitKat app , its not my fault , anyone can download Retrica or A Better Camera ( The Best For Me ) . I think no one will copy my my searches and so on , to get all tge features , turn on GoogleNow from launcher's settings 

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




scufy said:


> Yes he put some wallpapers, Exposed and GravityBox and left his nvram who can brick your phone....this is not a rom its a jok

Click to collapse



Anyone can choose not to restore nvram . Its a theme .


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 10, 2014)

Found this on Google : http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...-mini-and-pop-fit-smartphones-unveiled-487106 

   Maybe this is a stupid question but it seems that Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 2 has OTA for KitKat .. If its gonna have the same chipset like our phone , can we actually take the Firmware and port it to ours ?


----------



## aleku83 (May 11, 2014)

*Not the same chipset.*



Sergiulik2000 said:


> Found this on Google : http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...-mini-and-pop-fit-smartphones-unveiled-487106
> 
> Maybe this is a stupid question but it seems that Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 2 has OTA for KitKat .. If its gonna have the same chipset like our phone , can we actually take the Firmware and port it to ours ?

Click to collapse



Alcatel Idol 2 Mini Spec:
http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_2_mini-6131.php


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 12, 2014)

aleku83 said:


> Alcatel Idol 2 Mini Spec:
> http://www.gsmarena.com/alcatel_idol_2_mini-6131.php

Click to collapse



 As I heard the chipset is unknown ...


----------



## aleku83 (May 14, 2014)

The cpu is quad core so the chipset WON T be the same.


----------



## Sergiulik2000 (May 14, 2014)

aleku83 said:


> The cpu is quad core so the chipset WON T be the same.

Click to collapse



ah yeah.. Sorry , my mistake


----------



## kerpas (May 15, 2014)

*Flashing ROM failed*

Okay so when i try to flash the ROM this comes up:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updating patition details...
E:Unable to mount /emmc during GUI startup.
E:Unable to mount /emmc when trying to read sett
Installing '/sdcard/2014-05-09--09-37-59.zip' ...
Checking for MD5...
Skipping MD5 check: no MD5 file found.
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/2014-05-09--09-37-59
Updating partition details...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I use TWRP v2.4.1.0 fixed by Cyberianlce


----------



## Strygas (May 19, 2014)

*ghosts*

anyone having problems with ghost touches? if so, what's the fix? thanks!


----------



## scufy (May 19, 2014)

Strygas said:


> anyone having problems with ghost touches? if so, what's the fix? thanks!

Click to collapse



Go to service. 80% of this phones have hard problem with the touchscreen.


----------



## Strygas (May 20, 2014)

*thanks!*



scufy said:


> Go to service. 80% of this phones have hard problem with the touchscreen.

Click to collapse



will changing the touchscreen be a permanent or a temporary fix? (offtopic: where's your thanks button? )


----------



## scufy (May 21, 2014)

Strygas said:


> will changing the touchscreen be a permanent or a temporary fix? (offtopic: where's your thanks button? )

Click to collapse



They don't change the touchscreen will give you a new one and i don't know if will be a permanent fix. Some people change 2 or 3 till now.Good luck.


----------



## talicni07 (May 22, 2014)

*Problem with MTKdroidTool*

Hi guys, i have idol mini single sim and i have problem with mtk droid tool. i have installed adb drivers and mtk drivers but it wont recognize my device. It says The device isnt revealed. Connect or reconnect a cable! I would appreciate some help, ty


----------



## ssamjh (May 23, 2014)

I'm getting this phone in a few days! Woo! So, I found the stock firmwares but what program can I use to flash it? It's a tar.xz file.

I don't know if I'm getting a 6012X, a 6012E or a 6012D, so it's exciting.


----------



## scufy (May 23, 2014)

talicni07 said:


> Hi guys, i have idol mini single sim and i have problem with mtk droid tool. i have installed adb drivers and mtk drivers but it wont recognize my device. It says The device isnt revealed. Connect or reconnect a cable! I would appreciate some help, ty

Click to collapse



Do you activated USB debugging ?


----------



## talicni07 (May 25, 2014)

scufy said:


> Do you activated USB debugging ?

Click to collapse



yup, i activated usb debugging idk what else to try


----------



## ssamjh (May 28, 2014)

So I got it. It's a 6012A, which is new. It's locked to Skinny Mobile (New Zealand). I sucessfully rooted with Framaroot. Next question, does anyone know how to hack it to unlock it (so I can use it with other networks).

Thanks.


----------



## fnesti (May 28, 2014)

*Living with Alarm?  [One touch idol mini 6012D dual sim]*

Hello, I have a weird situation and need a good advice - in short

_I have this bricked phone with seemingly a ruined bootloader (no logo, no recovery, only a darkish screen). 
BUT - it boots correctly from poweroff,  when the Alarm rings.  Luckily I had an alarm at 8 in the morning.  

Would it be safe trying to root it?     [to then try to restore some partitions?]_

I was wondering - if rooting writes a brand new bootloader then it could even rescue it - if it relies on the normal bootloader, then probably it could even not work or be dangerous ..  [my understanding of the rooting or the role of the different partitions is admittedly limited.]

The full story is as follows: one day the phone, instead of doing fastboot, starts to bootloop. 
So - I entered recovery and did factory reset, with no change. So in recovery I also found backup and restore, and did both of them. 
Unfortuately, "restore" just bricked it hard immediately. I was about to send the phone back to factory   but the morning after it came to life at the alarm. Since that day on, I live with alarms: if the phone turns off in my pocket by accident, I have alarms all along the day to turn it back on  

Any help appreciated - and thanks a lot in advance!

Fabrizio

[I also have a second identical phone unbricked & unrooted... could I then just try to clone (dd) the boot partitions??? ]


----------



## ssamjh (May 30, 2014)

I'd be happy to upload a New Zealand stock ROM if anyone can tell me how. My phone is Skinny branded. 

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ssamjh (May 30, 2014)

System information 


Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## didije (May 31, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea how to make the buttons lights to stay ON while the screen is on (back, home and menu buttons)?

Cheers.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## paradiselost28 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

I sucessfully rooted this device and installed MobileUncle tools, could you tell me which recovery should I choose in the list of the "Recovery  Update" option ? I can't find the TWRP recovery from CyberianIce


----------



## scufy (Jun 5, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sucessfully rooted this device and installed MobileUncle tools, could you tell me which recovery should I choose in the list of the "Recovery  Update" option ? I can't find the TWRP recovery from CyberianIce

Click to collapse



Here you have TWRP.


----------



## paradiselost28 (Jun 5, 2014)

scufy said:


> Here you have TWRP.

Click to collapse



Thanks scufy, but how could I flash this .img to update my recovery ? I thought I could use MobileUncle.
My goal is to flash the stock rom of this phone (I want to delete the sosh/orange applications included in my actual rom)
Any help at this point would be usefull.


----------



## scufy (Jun 5, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> Thanks scufy, but how could I flash this .img to update my recovery ? I thought I could use MobileUncle.
> My goal is to flash the stock rom of this phone (I want to delete the sosh/orange applications included in my actual rom)
> Any help at this point would be usefull.

Click to collapse



Flash with MobileUncle.


----------



## Arturhash (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys. well it seems i'm in deep trouble(or not). I went into TWRP in my phone and accidentally wiped system. Few days ago as i got OT7041x phone i also deleted (not accidentally just stupid) my backup of the stock rom, now i don't realy know what to do as i tried to flash a rom from TWRP and there's an error saying that can't mount e:// something like that and can't flash it.

Also i can only enter TWRP from tha MTKdroid tools the combination volume up + power button doesn't seem to work.

Anyone help please.


----------



## Arturhash (Jun 6, 2014)

Please any help!?


----------



## prashant13b (Jun 6, 2014)

Download any custom rom to SD card. 
Restart your mobile in recovery most click on install update through SD card select your rom. 
And wait till your Android is updated 
Hopes it helped if yes then click on thanks :beer:

Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+


----------



## Arturhash (Jun 7, 2014)

prashantdrew said:


> Download any custom rom to SD card.
> Restart your mobile in recovery most click on install update through SD card select your rom.
> And wait till your Android is updated
> Hopes it helped if yes then click on thanks :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



No go. it keeps giving an error. 

I found a scatter file for MTK6572 i put it in flash tool but when i click download it does nothing.

One question as i don't do this in a while. I can't remeber if i can flash .rar files or if it has to be specifically .zip, also i converted a .rar file of the flashable original ROM to .zip in 7z and when i try to flash it in TWRP gives an error.

I also try in MTK Droid Tools to install a CWM Recovery, i use the boot image and then the recovery it flashes with no erros but when i turn the phone on it's again TWRP.


----------



## JFK73 (Jun 7, 2014)

> They don't change the touchscreen will give you a new one and i don't know if will be a permanent fix. Some people change 2 or 3 till now.Good luck.

Click to collapse



This is not allways true, in my country they don't give you a new phone, they change the touchscreen which is a better fix I think because original touchscreen is very faulty (and the fixed touchscreen looks different from the original).


----------



## mdx86 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Alcatel OT Idol 6012D - firmware*

Hello, I need firmware to Alcatel OT Idol 6012D (Dual sim) to flash by Sp Flash Tool because I accidentally format the device (system, etc.).
I would be grateful for any help.
THANKU VERY MUCH.


----------



## paradiselost28 (Jun 13, 2014)

scufy said:


> Flash with MobileUncle.

Click to collapse



Thanks but my question is simple : HOW to flash this .img with MobileUncle ?? I can't find anything appropriate in the menu of this app...


----------



## scufy (Jun 14, 2014)

paradiselost28 said:


> Thanks but my question is simple : HOW to flash this .img with MobileUncle ?? I can't find anything appropriate in the menu of this app...

Click to collapse



Put the .img in the root of your SD card, open MobileUncle and touch Update Recovery, your .img will be in the top of the list.


----------



## SprintyCell (Jun 15, 2014)

If anyone can give me a backup....
Thanks


----------



## rseke (Jun 16, 2014)

Any custom rom for this beauty? Someone tried xposed framework on idol mini?


----------



## ssamjh (Jun 25, 2014)

*Backup*

I am backing up my phone now as we speak so if anyone needs some files, let me know and I might be able to send them to you.


----------



## ssamjh (Jun 25, 2014)

OK. I have uploaded some backups for people with bricked phones.

See my system information here.


boot.img

custpack2.img [NZ Skinny Mobile branded] (coming soon)

recovery.img

system.img (coming soon)

MT6572_Android_scatter.txt

Use these files at your own risk. If there is anything else you need, just let me know.

Also I have a system.tar file too? Out of curiosity, what is that used for?


----------



## SprintyCell (Jun 25, 2014)

ssamjh said:


> OK. I have uploaded some backups for people with bricked phones.
> 
> See my system information here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me the backup file, just the backup please, thank you ?


----------



## ssamjh (Jun 25, 2014)

SprintyCell said:


> Can you give me the backup file, just the backup please, thank you ?

Click to collapse



OK, will do. I have to do it after the 1st because our data cap is in a sorry state.


----------



## ciprian1609 (Jun 26, 2014)

*This is just a cartoon*



scufy said:


> Here you have Stock Orange 01015 TWRP
> 
> Hey Scuf what you put here is just a cartoon, it's very nice, I'll show my son aged 4 years, it's going to be useful. :cyclops:
> But I need the backup archive with orange 01015. I'd be grateful if you have once put a link, but the backup archive to be orange.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## scufy (Jun 26, 2014)

ciprian1609 said:


> scufy said:
> 
> 
> > Here you have Stock Orange 01015 TWRP
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## SprintyCell (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you have a .backup file please ?


----------



## scufy (Jun 26, 2014)

SprintyCell said:


> Do you have a .backup file please ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, no.


----------



## ssamjh (Jun 28, 2014)

delete me


----------



## dcupsao (Jun 28, 2014)

*Wish*

Android L would be nice  Tho i don't think would be possible, not in the near future anyway.


----------



## Call_Me_Hudson (Jun 28, 2014)

ssamjh said:


> Sorry, a very late reply but if you still don't have a working recovery, I uploaded my 6012A (single sim) recovery.img here.

Click to collapse



I'm okay now :highfive:


----------



## Stefan Braun Developer (Jun 29, 2014)

*Alcatel Idol Mini Developer*

_*Hello to everyone !! *_

 We'll try to make this device Alcatel Mini Idol kind of potion ..... of course you will need it 

My works can be viewed on the following link reference.

In the meantime, I look forward to your questions and your ideas

*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108027*

*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108816*


----------



## scufy (Jun 29, 2014)

Stefan Braun Developer said:


> _*Hello to everyone !! *_
> 
> We'll try to make this device Alcatel Mini Idol kind of potion ..... of course you will need it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is possible a KitKat based rom for this device?


----------



## Stefan Braun Developer (Jun 29, 2014)

scufy said:


> Is possible a KitKat based rom for this device?

Click to collapse



Theoretically possible. practically do not know yet.

The Kit Kat OS theory uses less hardware such as JB.


----------



## marC00Linho (Jun 30, 2014)

*help*

Can I root an Alcatel OT 6012A which displays a message upon inserting any SIM card "The slot has been permanently locked"? I want to avoid this warning by rooting the phone and flashing a new andriod OS. Thank you.


----------



## rafaelopuara24 (Jul 1, 2014)

meso87 said:


> Hi guys! I just rooted my 6012X with Kingo Android Root tool, had some problems with drivers but fixed them by instaling PDANet app on my PC...
> For CWM used MTK Droid Tools, just like jayfizze said above, and it works, I just made backup and its 1.2Gb big
> 
> Link for Kingo Android Root thread:
> ...

Click to collapse



hello sir how did you back up?


----------



## SprintyCell (Jul 2, 2014)

Stefan Braun Developer said:


> _*Hello to everyone !! *_
> 
> We'll try to make this device Alcatel Mini Idol kind of potion ..... of course you will need it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you do a stock rom of this device at least please ?
I need to unbrick him from the recovery, thanks =)
My Phone : Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini (Le Mobile Sosh) Single Sim

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




paul.d051990 said:


> Thanks to CyberianIce, who has provided the files, I have managed to install the original firmware on my phone, an branded Orange Hiro. My personal oppinion about the original rom is as follows : the rom feels lighter, faster, fresh interface, no huge changes in the SystemUI, only some icons and images here and there. In Antutu benchmark, I got a score of 11170. A good score to be honest. So, recap : original firmware, ANDROID VR. 4.2.2, changed interface, more buttons in status bar, ALCATEL interface. Bugs, contact widget doesn't seem to work at all, if I set a specific contact, it won't dial or sms the contact, don't know why, ain't interested. For ROMANIAN users, there is no ROMANIAN language.
> 
> With the original ORANGE firmware, stock android 4.2.2, the rom is simple, plain, good ol' android. Not so many buttons in status bar menu, after deleting some stupid apk's from orange, that I or other user will use, the rom got smoother, faster, obtaining a benchmark in ANTUTU of 10970. The lockscreen on the ALCATEL firmware has some usefull shortcuts, like dialer, sms and camera, the stock android orange firmware, does not. This stock firmware comes with a weather widget from orange, very annoying, doesn't update right, doesn't display the correct weather, it's useless, good for nothing, but...it can be replaced with any other custom widget. The contact widget works correctly, has orange gestures, little usefull app, and for ROMANIAN users, has ROMANIAN language.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know how to unbrick the phone ?
If you know tell me faster as you can ^^ please.

Thank You


----------



## bono.bel (Jul 2, 2014)

hi all, i have a orange hiro witch hang on startup on orange logo, i can't instal roms given here, cause it has an original recovery, and can't install the custum recovery because it don't power on.

nead original roms to revive my phone plz it's urgent..

thanks..


----------



## hefhaystos (Jul 3, 2014)

*need some help please*

how may i install the stock recovery on orange hiro to have back the warranty.. cause i have to send it to service


----------



## SprintyCell (Jul 3, 2014)

I think you need the stock ^^


----------



## scufy (Jul 3, 2014)

hefhaystos said:


> how may i install the stock recovery on orange hiro to have back the warranty.. cause i have to send it to service

Click to collapse



Read(if you can) post #665


----------



## hefhaystos (Jul 4, 2014)

scufy said:


> Read(if you can) post #665

Click to collapse



ok..sorry for that...

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

i've found the stock recovery...i changed it...and after i've tried to make a restore...the phone closed by himself in the same time when restorring was at the middle and i think i managed to brick my phone...i think is dead..after the android icon the screen goes black, the light remain on..but i cannot go in recovery mode...(and i tried different things) like put it on charge untill battery icon appears ( i didn't see the icon) close it with power butt and volume - and wait for 5 mins..etc....he wont go in recovery and he wont wake up.. and the pc doesn't recognize it..do you know what i can do to fix it? is there anyway to fix it by myself??


----------



## bukog25 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, just want to ask if TWRP will work on alcatel 6012E (dual sim)?


----------



## ciprian1609 (Jul 4, 2014)

In DevHost the file is corrupt, here you have the BackUp TWRP Orange 01015 for OT-6012X.

Thanks Scufy! Very good backup. I installed it with TWRP and running smoothly.:good:
 I love you man!

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




hefhaystos said:


> ok..sorry for that...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------
> 
> i've found the stock recovery...i changed it...and after i've tried to make a restore...the phone closed by himself in the same time when restorring was at the middle and i think i managed to brick my phone...i think is dead..after the android icon the screen goes black, the light remain on..but i cannot go in recovery mode...(and i tried different things) like put it on charge untill battery icon appears ( i didn't see the icon) close it with power butt and volume - and wait for 5 mins..etc....he wont go in recovery and he wont wake up.. and the pc doesn't recognize it..do you know what i can do to fix it? is there anyway to fix it by myself??

Click to collapse



Friend, you can not restore the stock recovery so you get in bootlop. You can kill your phone. 
Restore is done only with TWRP.


----------



## hefhaystos (Jul 4, 2014)

ciprian1609 said:


> In DevHost the file is corrupt, here you have the BackUp TWRP Orange 01015 for OT-6012X.
> 
> Thanks Scufy! Very good backup. I installed it with TWRP and running smoothly.:good:
> I love you man!
> ...

Click to collapse



i think i just killed it...i'm not sure...i don't know what to do whit it


----------



## ciprian1609 (Jul 4, 2014)

hefhaystos said:


> i think i just killed it...i'm not sure...i don't know what to do whit it

Click to collapse



When you press the power button, the phone turns on, do something in time? Or remains completely black screen? It is very important


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## hefhaystos (Jul 4, 2014)

ciprian1609 said:


> When you press the power button, the phone turns on, do something in time? Or remains completely black screen? It is very important

Click to collapse



it shows me the android animation and after goes black screen..and do nothing


----------



## darks0ul2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hy, I'm new here, I have read the thread a bit. I have an Orange Hiro (Romania) updated to 01015 and i want go to alcatel stock ROM

Before apply TWRP fixed how can i backup my stock recovery? 
When i will backup my ROM with TWRP the image created will be with root support and TWRP installed?

Which build is the Orange ROM from post #418?

Thanx


----------



## scufy (Jul 7, 2014)

darks0ul2014 said:


> Hy, I'm new here, I have read the thread a bit. I have an Orange Hiro (Romania) updated to 01015 and i want go to alcatel stock ROM
> 
> Before apply TWRP fixed how can i backup my stock recovery?
> When i will backup my ROM with TWRP the image created will be with root support and TWRP installed?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can backup only whit TWRP, the backup will be rooted whit TWRP recovery, the second is stock rom orange.


----------



## Mirkoschn (Jul 16, 2014)

*Idol Mini, boot and recovery won't work*

Hey there,

i have a big problem with my Idol Mini. I installed Xposed Framework and three modules and now my phone won't boot. The animated Alcatel Logo appears and loops. I also don't get into recovery mode by pressing power+volume up or down.

I read that recovery mode only works when the quick boot is off which i set before rebooting.

I'm thankful for every idea!


----------



## CyberianIce (Jul 18, 2014)

Search better this topic. I made an manual for your situation half year ago (how to enter recovery from bootloop).

For guy above (backup stock recovery) sheck links in my signature... You can make it with mkdroid root and tools or SP Flash Tools.


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi friends.

my idol mini is very hanging and low speed in multi tasks.

is any solution for speed up this phone???

thanks.


----------



## x22cracked (Jul 20, 2014)

hey guys I need stock recovery for my one touch idol mini
my rom - orange 01011
I need to send my phone to service and I think I cannot do it with TWRP recovery


----------



## scufy (Jul 20, 2014)

x22cracked said:


> hey guys I need stock recovery for my one touch idol mini
> my rom - orange 01011
> I need to send my phone to service and I think I cannot do it with TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



Here you have stock recovery.


----------



## babakgol70 (Jul 24, 2014)

please help me i have a problem with my idol mini.

when i need to make a contact photo i choose the pic. then crop it as usual then when i am to set the photo for the contact it gives me this options : 
1.set as home screen photo 
2.set as lock screen photo 
3. both 

so is it a problem with the software or is there anything could be done from settings but i tried everything ?? 

thanks


----------



## ejignacio (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys long time xda user but new alcatel idol touch mini user here. I looked at most of your comments and you said that your phone model is 6012X or 6012D. When I look in my settings it says 6012E btw I have the dual sim variant. So my question is when someone makes a custom rom for this device(  And I hope somebody does) will my model work with the roms for 6012D's or any other dual sim variant of this phone?


----------



## himmler1 (Jul 28, 2014)

babakgol70 said:


> please help me i have a problem with my idol mini.
> 
> when i need to make a contact photo i choose the pic. then crop it as usual then when i am to set the photo for the contact it gives me this options :
> 1.set as home screen photo
> ...

Click to collapse



hi. make sure the contact is in phone memory not in SIM card.
click on contact, edit then tap on default photo and choose image. hope it works


----------



## SprintyCell (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,
    I've installed TWRP on my device and i'm looking for a backup branded/from Sosh. If someone can put a TWRP backup on this forum it would be good. Thanks and good day (or night ^^)

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mirkoschn (Jul 30, 2014)

Dude, i gave the phone to a tech store which tried 10 days fixing it without any success and now i tried your advice and it works perfectly.

Thank you very much!



CyberianIce said:


> no
> 
> If you cant enter recovery (i.e because of bootloop) just follow this steps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xmast_night (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi! my 6012D cant be regconized when connecting to my laptop (may be micro usb port broken) 

. It's had rooted, and i deleted some apps. now it doesnt have option when receiving phone call. the caller receive busy tone.

=> now i need the rom that can be install from stock recovery. could you please help me


----------



## ejignacio (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm having an issue with my idol mini. It's a 6012e (dual sim variant), I rooted it and flashed cwm but the problem is when i press choose .zip from sd card it says E:/Can't mount /sdcard/. I suspect that maybe its because the dual sim variant only has an internal sd and doesn't support external sd cards. I need your help guys or even better if there is a twrp recovery compatible with 6012e because I searched this forum and only found ones for 6012x and 6012d. Thanks in Advance


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 14, 2014)

I have Alcatel OT 6012A. This is my 3rd one (cracked screen on one and bad headphone jack on another one). Previous 2 were rooted with framaroot with no issues at all. This one, which is the same model, does not seem to want to be rooted (error 9 with both exploits shown).  I also tried eroot and it gets to 3rd check mark, but it does not do the final one.  I tried TR also, and it said "device not supported".

Current firmware version is shown as 4.2.2-03002. I do not have old Idols any more so I cannot check if they had the same firmware version.  Any help/guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## soko1978 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Help*

Can anybody upload full backup of build 01002 please for 6012x?


----------



## rafaelopuara24 (Aug 19, 2014)

hello!! does anyone here has the stock recovery for the dual sim version? alcatel idol mini 6012E. thank you


----------



## ssamjh (Aug 21, 2014)

marC00Linho said:


> Can I root an Alcatel OT 6012A which displays a message upon inserting any SIM card "The slot has been permanently locked"? I want to avoid this warning by rooting the phone and flashing a new andriod OS. Thank you.

Click to collapse



AH! Someone with a 6012A too!


----------



## himmler1 (Aug 21, 2014)

hi. how I can remove the "assistant" from my quicksettings? i am on orange stock rom, but I have rooted and unistalled this app but the icon won't dissapear.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## CyberianIce (Aug 23, 2014)

Only wat to setup quick settings is to root phone, install xposed framework+gravitybox and than you can setup quick settings tiles.


----------



## himmler1 (Aug 23, 2014)

hi. gravitybox not recognize assistant, so I can't remove the icon.
I also reinstalled and freeze but again the icon won't dissapear.


----------



## SprintyCell (Aug 30, 2014)

Please ask for a rom from cyanogen here : http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/...nmod-for-alcatel-idol-mini-6012d/page__st__40
Hope one day we will have a custom rom


----------



## KraFT_mk (Aug 31, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> no
> 
> If you cant enter recovery (i.e because of bootloop) just follow this steps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## 115dan (Aug 31, 2014)

This phone will never have aosp custom roms because mt6572 is not opensource.


----------



## KraFT_mk (Aug 31, 2014)

I need your help.
Device: T-Mobile - Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 6012X
I loaded rom via SP Flash tools.
It will start reporting lots of errors during the boot  and phone is unusable. (Not possible to use play store or anything else.)

TWARP was replaced with CWM.
I have twarp backups only.
Someone should point me how to install  TWARP over CWM.
(Via CWM or ODIN or ADB.) 
Or if I can download from somewhere stock rom that can be loaded via CWM.
Device: T-Mobile - Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 6012X
Thanks!
K


---------------------------

DONE!
Used information posted here!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155479


----------



## ssamjh (Sep 14, 2014)

Using MTK Droid Tools, I am getting this error. I have tried sevreal different SD card, all 4GB or larger and I get this error while trying to take a backup


```
- nodl_otp - ERROR :  Zero file, no space left on device!
```

Does anyone know what this error means??


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

It means your (internal) storage on the phone is full.

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## opium_21002100 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have orange hiro and I bricked it with Sp Flash tool (format). please someone cand give me a full backup? i have only portion of the backup. i do not have cacheimg and usrdata. please help


----------



## MEDTRH (Sep 26, 2014)

*please help me i have a problem with my idol mini*

please help me i have a problem with my idol mini 
I've lost a the IMEI of my Idol mini 6012x & I dont know how to get it back please Help me I really need help  
:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jxx7 (Sep 27, 2014)

MEDTRH said:


> please help me i have a problem with my idol mini
> I've lost a the IMEI of my Idol mini 6012x & I dont know how to get it back please Help me I really need help
> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



You just have to tap *#06# in the dialer to get the IMEI


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 2, 2014)

115dan said:


> This phone will never have aosp custom roms because mt6572 is not opensource.

Click to collapse



are you sure ?


----------



## 115dan (Oct 3, 2014)

andrman1 said:


> are you sure ?

Click to collapse



Yes! Maybe Mediatek will release source code but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## ferramenta (Oct 17, 2014)

*San Remo Mini*

Its the portuguese version of the alcatel idol mini, my version is the single sim 6012x.
I red most of the topic, and some oher relevant stuff, and i can't get pass the rooting part.
Framaroot latest version's output failed, error #9.
Any ideas on this? There's no problem if i try kingo root ? This is my first time doing this, what's are the main points that i should beware so i don't brick my phone. I didn't understand precisely what's the way to go with this, the best is to keep the original rom, and with the phone rooted i can remove the clutter, bloatware, and put only decent apps ? Thanks in advance


----------



## r1cm4x (Oct 28, 2014)

So, CM, KitKat, MIUI, what do we get? Nothing.


----------



## scufy (Nov 2, 2014)

r1cm4x said:


> So, CM, KitKat, MIUI, what do we get? Nothing.

Click to collapse



You will get nothing This is  a site for developers not for begging roms:silly:


----------



## nidzaaaa (Nov 3, 2014)

So, is there of list of not needed apps that can be safely removed with root uninstaller?


----------



## DhanRhaven (Nov 4, 2014)

*Help me guys!*

CAN I USE THE STOCK ROM OF  ALCATEL OT-6012X TO MY OT-6012E? 
ANY RECOMMENDATION HOW CAN I RECOVER MY STOCK ROM...:crying:


----------



## jayfizze (Nov 5, 2014)

I no longer have this device ....... but i had stock on it with a few mods


----------



## DhanRhaven (Nov 7, 2014)

*ASKING!*



jayfizze said:


> I no longer have this device ....... but i had stock on it with a few mods

Click to collapse



for 6012e?


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## scufy (Nov 7, 2014)

DhanRhaven said:


> CAN I USE THE STOCK ROM OF  ALCATEL OT-6012X TO MY OT-6012E?
> ANY RECOMMENDATION HOW CAN I RECOVER MY STOCK ROM...:crying:

Click to collapse



Is not working because 6012X,A or W are single sim and you have dual sim (6012E and D).


----------



## DhanRhaven (Nov 7, 2014)

*What im gonna do!*



scufy said:


> Is not working because 6012X,A or W are single sim and you have dual sim (6012E and D).

Click to collapse



thx to for info. how about source code how can i create stock rom from this(OT_6012E_20131213.tar.xz)?or where can i download sotck rom for OT-6012e ?


----------



## jayfizze (Nov 15, 2014)

DhanRhaven said:


> for 6012e?

Click to collapse



I had the 6012a


----------



## ursu yonel (Nov 17, 2014)

*salu caut un developer de cianogen*

caut un developer sa ma ajute si pe mine cu o singura chesti e legata de update scrypt

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

de ce nudati importanta telefonului asta


----------



## Knockz14 (Dec 9, 2014)

Is it able to get Android 4.4 in any way, if its already been said can you tell me what page number please. Thanks


----------



## siracuervo (Dec 13, 2014)

CyberianIce said:


> No, you must port them first in order to make work, and even then it may be buggy.
> 
> Here is backup of russian 6012D -> http://yadi.sk/d/pRNKN9nADtgLS Don't flash protect_f, protect_s, nvram and other partitions, just boot, system, custpack, recovery and other android-related partitions in order to avoid SIM lock or IMEI collision.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, do u have the sources that you used to build the recovery?

I want to develop the device source, and i have some experience on this... Thanks in advance


----------



## u4g (Jan 21, 2015)

tiagojpavan said:


> Already did all this and thats no work. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like your Custpack folder in root is gone


----------



## Bundoso (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a complete noob in this forum, I have the idol mini since christmas 2013, so a year now, it's starting to run slowly and I want to root it.
The rooting part is easy, now, the second part, what does the custom ROM actually do ? Will it change the stock android to a cyagenmod one ? and can someone give me a "custom rom for dummies" guide ? thanks in advance !


----------



## Xanatek21 (Jan 26, 2015)

You can root this phone: Framaroot.apk, kingo android root...


----------



## Bundoso (Jan 30, 2015)

*URGENT!!*

hey guys, i was messing around with Xposed framework and now my phone is stuck on the "orange" logo, i've tried hard resetting and it persists, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## scufy (Feb 3, 2015)

Bundoso said:


> hey guys, i was messing around with Xposed framework and now my phone is stuck on the "orange" logo, i've tried hard resetting and it persists, PLEASE HELP!

Click to collapse



Uninstall Xposed. See attachment.


----------



## unmystic (Feb 19, 2015)

*root succesful 6012a*

-i succesfully rooted an 6012a using KINGROOT


----------



## Copro (Feb 23, 2015)

*root unsuccessful with framaroot and latest 01003 build on 6012D*

Tried to root an Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini 6012D (Dual Sim) on latest build 01003 with Android 4.2.2 with Framaroot 1.6.1 and the newest 1.9.3 but both available exploits do not work. I saw that someone mentioned to have succeeded with VROOT (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453) but I would like to get confirmation that root is still possible with the latest build 01003.


----------



## overwhiter (Mar 13, 2015)

CyberianIce said:


> >>> Download recovery.rar from here <<<

Click to collapse



"File Not Found"
Could you re-upload recovery.rar?


----------



## marius_jusca (Mar 18, 2015)

*My Hiro is dead !*

My phone entered in bootloop, i haven't any .backup file, i just don't know how to make it work .. I can enter in Recovery mode, but don't know what's next step. Any help ? Please !


----------



## ninehuss (Mar 21, 2015)

marius_jusca said:


> My phone entered in bootloop, i haven't any .backup file, i just don't know how to make it work .. I can enter in Recovery mode, but don't know what's next step. Any help ? Please !

Click to collapse




Try to choose the wipe data option (you will lose all your downloaded apps and files though)

 Sent from my SM-G900FD using xda Forum


----------



## alexi93 (Apr 22, 2015)

*update*

Hey! What is the latest build for this phone? I have build 01001. If there is another build, please tell me how to flash it on my phone.


----------



## paradiselost28 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello,

I recently upgraded to build 01015 (in France, Mobile SOSH) and SuperSU is not working anymore (I knew before updating)
Could you tell me if this build can be rooted ? 
Thanks a lot for your help...

Olivier

EDIT : *DONE* with Kingo Android Root


----------



## OctavioDMZ (Aug 17, 2015)

I think I found this interesting enough to post here,
This smartphone is really close in specs to the Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 mini L, and it has a 4.4 android.
It is possible to flash the idol 2 mini L on the idol mini?


----------



## Punkerstein (Aug 20, 2015)

*Rooted 6012*

Succesfully rooted an 6012 using Kingo Root


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Edit : Root OK with KingRoot or Framaroot

Last fimware M1011 Branded by Sosh Without branded app except Orange Wifi (rooted) 


Download link : https://mega.co.nz/#!O1ojVIgb!PqF0bn9gbF1-WvOOmENPVAdk0u1TdHjvXdeV0o8JNWo


```
For flash (You need CWM) 

copy custpack1011Clean.img  to /sdcard/custpack.img and CWM folder to /sdcard/clockworkmod/

Boot the phone into recovery backup your current rom and restore attached backup.

You need to flash the "custpack" .

Backup your current custpack (From ADB in Recovery Mode)

cat /[email protected] > /sdcard/custpack.img.old

Flash the new custpack : 

echo /sdcard/custpack.img > /[email protected]
```


----------



## danbin (Sep 20, 2015)

*hi*



Punkerstein said:


> Succesfully rooted an 6012 using Kingo Root

Click to collapse



can you teach me root & up rom cook?what do you use rom?

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




Xanatek21 said:


> You can root this phone: Framaroot.apk, kingo android root...

Click to collapse



then.what can we flash rom?do anybody share link rom or another...?


----------



## Nepozvan (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello people!

6012D, rooted, with TWRP 2.4.1.0 and when i want to backup, i have a standard message "unable to mount sdcard".

The trick is that 6012D does not really have SDcard, it divides its memory into two parts, so this one acting SD ... I tried it on the PC reformat to NTFS or exFAT, but again will not mount, plus phone detects an error in the card and returning it to FAT32. How can I solve this problem?


----------



## Ashthriel (Mar 9, 2016)

Nepozvan said:


> Hello people!
> 
> 6012D, rooted, with TWRP 2.4.1.0 and when i want to backup, i have a standard message "unable to mount sdcard".
> 
> The trick is that 6012D does not really have SDcard, it divides its memory into two parts, so this one acting SD ... I tried it on the PC reformat to NTFS or exFAT, but again will not mount, plus phone detects an error in the card and returning it to FAT32. How can I solve this problem?

Click to collapse



i have also that same problem. my unit is 6012E. dual sim without sd card. i cant backup my current firmware. any solution for this? i want to flash some rom but i cant start flashing since i dont have a backup.


----------



## adika9 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello anyone knows how to network unlock 6012A 4.2.2
I had before s3 and I was able to sim unlock thru some secret menu
Anyway this phone is able to sim unlock free
Much appreciated any info 
Thanks


----------



## schlunk (May 26, 2016)

Punkerstein said:


> Succesfully rooted an 6012 using Kingo Root

Click to collapse



me too, framaroot 193 didnt work with 6012D build 01003



Bryan_idol mini 6012E said:


> i have also that same problem. my unit is 6012E. dual sim without sd card. i cant backup my current firmware. any solution for this? i want to flash some rom but i cant start flashing since i dont have a backup.

Click to collapse



im the third, i have a 6012d dual sim.
so i guess i dont even have to bother flashing a custom recovery in the first place if its not possible to make a backup then??


----------



## Zander7 (May 31, 2017)

this is true King root works well to root alcatel ot 6012


----------

